# You know you are an Fa when.......?



## mergirl

You prefer the 'before' to the 'after' pics.

That was my first thought though i'm sure there are lots of answers to that question and the answer will be different for everyone.

xmer


----------



## Wild Zero

To paraphrase Juvenile:

Yo dick got hard looking at dem fat broads, ha?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Your wife tells you that she had a problem getting in the car that day because apparently her tummy has gotten larger and your response is "Oh man, I wish I coulda seen that!":wubu:


----------



## VVET

Queen's Fat Bottom Girls comes on the radio 

And you turn the volume up high


----------



## FreeThinker

You know you're an FA when you set up a free size-acceptance website and forum, and keep it running even when some posters complain about it.

Even after it crashes.

Twice.



That's hard-core FA-ism right there. :bow:


----------



## Fatgirlfan

you see an attractivie but skinny woman, and think to yourself: "she would look great if she gained weight".


----------



## exile in thighville

you just fucked a belly


----------



## madrik101

...When you admire fat?


----------



## goodthings

when you will sit at milestones (a trendy restaurant where I live) and gaze at your woman with attraction, hold her hand, find reasons to touch her and when she asks what you like about her looks you tell her that she is sexy and beautiful and look at her in a way she can tell you mean it.


----------



## KHayes666

You know you're an FA when you overhear or talk to women complaining that they've put on weight...and you say "Good"


----------



## Weeze

When you make a game of grabbing love handles.... repeatedly.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk

You know you're an FA when you prefer fat girls to skinny girls.


----------



## BeaBea

When you see two supermodels and your first thought is 'Wow, I could rub those two together and make myself a campfire'...?

Tracey


----------



## IrishBard

when you have your first damning erection after seeing mrs Figg, the bbw geography teacher, bends over, whilst the rest of the class screams "Ew!"


----------



## exile in thighville

you don't have to reconcile your moral issues with paris hilton with anything else


----------



## tonynyc

1. You prefer "Bodacious" or 'Plumpers" Magazine than "Playboy" .
2. You'd rather see gorgeous BBW featured in the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue.


----------



## KHayes666

You know you're an FA when you fly a jeep through outer space going apeshit with Nintendo controllers


----------



## Tau

IrishBard said:


> when you have your first damning erection after seeing mrs Figg, the bbw geography teacher, bends over, whilst the rest of the class screams "Ew!"



LOL! Now that sounds like an interesting story! What did you do about it?!


----------



## NancyGirl74

You know you're an FA when you post a "BBW Sighting!" thread.


----------



## mergirl

IrishBard said:


> when you have your first damning erection after seeing mrs Figg, the bbw geography teacher, bends over, whilst the rest of the class screams "Ew!"


lol.. 'Mrs Figg' sounds like a dickensian name for a round lady!!


----------



## JMNYC

*You say "You're beautiful!" when what you mean is "Your upside-down-heart-shaped belly is sooooooooo cute and sexy."

*You hug a large woman and have to remind yourself to be respectful. DOWN BOY

*You doodle cherubs.

*You have never---even once---really paid attention to lingerie catalogues or the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit issue.

*When you come across a TV channel where women are doing ballet, you notice the music and the precision of the dancers, switch the channel and don't think about it again.

*When your high school buddy, now your colleague, wants to know if the PR rep for (this company) is "hot" because she sounded "hot" on the phone, you have to stop and think about what to tell him because "hot" to you and "hot" to him are different universes. And anyway, you don't partake in talking about women's "hotness". Especially when he made such a big deal about marrying a model and never fails to point this out to people who ask "So, what does your wife do?"

*You don't join in when the fellows start talking about women.

*You think there is a special place in heaven for fat girls.

*You write a song about loving fat women, then another, then another, then another, then...

*When someone makes a negative comment about big women, you're ready to fight in 2.4 seconds.

*You're not alarmed that the Western world, in general, is getting heavier. 

*When any actress with even the slightest bit of extra weight appears in a movie or TV commercial, you instantly pay attention.

*There are a few works of art in your house featuring women of size.

*You think Leonard Nimoy rocks, and not because he was in "Star Trek" or because he recorded "The Ballad Of Bilbo Baggins."

More.


----------



## mergirl

When saying 'Your beautiful' can often be met with a sigh and rolling eyes.


----------



## Tad

- When you really don't mind being stuck behind a slower moving fat person along a narrow corridor/sidewalk/staircase.

- When you are at the super market check out counter, and always scan to the celebrity-spotting tabloids for the "who got fat!" pictures.

- When you hope that her jeans really did _not_ just "shrink in the drier."

- When your mental rating of malls is about how many plus-sizes stores they contain.

- When you get excited hearing that someone has gotten fat, and disappointed when you finally see them and wonder how anyone could call that fat?

- When one of the first things you did, upon getting a thesaurus, was look through it for all the adjectives for 'fat.'

- When you think driving on bumpy roads is dangerous....because you know you'll be tempted to watch your passenger jiggle.


----------



## mergirl

JMNYC said:


> *You say "You're beautiful!" when what you mean is "Your upside-down-heart-shaped belly is sooooooooo cute and sexy."
> 
> *You hug a large woman and have to remind yourself to be respectful. DOWN BOY
> 
> *You doodle cherubs.
> 
> *You have never---even once---really paid attention to lingerie catalogues or the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit issue.
> 
> *When you come across a TV channel where women are doing ballet, you notice the music and the precision of the dancers, switch the channel and don't think about it again.
> 
> *When your high school buddy, now your colleague, wants to know if the PR rep for (this company) is "hot" because she sounded "hot" on the phone, you have to stop and think about what to tell him because "hot" to you and "hot" to him are different universes. And anyway, you don't partake in talking about women's "hotness". Especially when he made such a big deal about marrying a model and never fails to point this out to people who ask "So, what does your wife do?"
> 
> *You don't join in when the fellows start talking about women.
> 
> *You think there is a special place in heaven for fat girls.
> 
> *You write a song about loving fat women, then another, then another, then another, then...
> 
> *When someone makes a negative comment about big women, you're ready to fight in 2.4 seconds.
> 
> *You're not alarmed that the Western world, in general, is getting heavier.
> 
> *When any actress with even the slightest bit of extra weight appears in a movie or TV commercial, you instantly pay attention.
> 
> *There are a few works of art in your house featuring women of size.
> 
> *You think Leonard Nimoy rocks, and not because he was in "Star Trek" or because he recorded "The Ballad Of Bilbo Baggins."
> 
> More.





edx said:


> - When you really don't mind being stuck behind a slower moving fat person along a narrow corridor/sidewalk/staircase.
> 
> - When you are at the super market check out counter, and always scan to the celebrity-spotting tabloids for the "who got fat!" pictures.
> 
> - When you hope that her jeans really did _not_ just "shrink in the drier."
> 
> - When your mental rating of malls is about how many plus-sizes stores they contain.
> 
> - When you get excited hearing that someone has gotten fat, and disappointed when you finally see them and wonder how anyone could call that fat?
> 
> - When one of the first things you did, upon getting a thesaurus, was look through it for all the adjectives for 'fat.'
> 
> - When you think driving on bumpy roads is dangerous....because you know you'll be tempted to watch your passenger jiggle.




Just Brilliant Both of you. I was reading going..yup, uh hu.. oh totally! lol


----------



## mergirl

edx said:


> -
> - When one of the first things you did, upon getting a thesaurus, was look through it for all the adjectives for 'fat.'
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> OMG!! I didnt know anyone else did that!! I remember doing this when i was younger. Even the WORD 'fat' turned me on.. Didn't happen to draw doodles of fat bellies and then feel all aroused and guilty and scribble over the top of them too did you???
> :blush:


----------



## BeaBea

mergirl said:


> When saying 'Your beautiful' can often be met with a sigh and rolling eyes.



Thats great - but so sad...
This probably makes me sound like the insensitive ass I know I can be - but that's the first time I think I've ever -really- thought about what it must be like to be an FA.

Tracey xx


----------



## mergirl

BeaBea said:


> Thats great - but so sad...
> This probably makes me sound like the insensitive ass I know I can be - but that's the first time I think I've ever -really- thought about what it must be like to be an FA.
> 
> Tracey xx


Your so not insensitive..Your post proved that.
x


----------



## Tad

mergirl said:


> edx said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> - When one of the first things you did, upon getting a thesaurus, was look through it for all the adjectives for 'fat.'
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> OMG!! I didnt know anyone else did that!! I remember doing this when i was younger. Even the WORD 'fat' turned me on.. Didn't happen to draw doodles of fat bellies and then feel all aroused and guilty and scribble over the top of them too did you???
> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some, but frankly my doodling skills weren't really up to snuff. Instead, being a complete math nerd, I doodled formulas for trying to relate belly projection to BMI and clothing size, or made up groups of characters and invented rules for how they'd get fatter over the years and track those numbers.....when I hit calculas in school a lot of the concepts were already familiar because I'd been investigating the effects of accelerating and decelerating rates of change for years by then :blush:
> 
> I never did explain to my teachers why I took to it so readily, however
Click to expand...


----------



## mergirl

edx said:


> mergirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did some, but frankly my doodling skills weren't really up to snuff. Instead, being a complete math nerd, I doodled formulas for trying to relate belly projection to BMI and clothing size, or made up groups of characters and invented rules for how they'd get fatter over the years and track those numbers.....when I hit calculas in school a lot of the concepts were already familiar because I'd been investigating the effects of accelerating and decelerating rates of change for years by then :blush:
> 
> I never did explain to my teachers why I took to it so readily, however
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! lol.. i always was rubbish at maths.. though i do admit to using my calculator to convert lbs into stones just so i know! lol I'm sure if i were a maths person i would have done that too!
> Thats kinna cool edx..
> Also i used to buy shitty real life mags just on the off chance there was a story about a fat person..(though they arn't always that positive). I actually gave up this magazine habit about 6 months ago.. lol. Of course the advent of the internet rendered gossip mags Fa-obsolete!! lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I can already identify with most of the FA comments already posted. :blush:


Dennis


----------



## mergirl

Still a Skye fan said:


> I can already identify with most of the FA comments already posted. :blush:
> 
> 
> Dennis


Its so soothing somehow..isn't it?


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I just want to pop in for a minute and say thanks to mergirl for starting this thread and for the peeps who are adding to it. This is AWESOME.

Carry on my friends!:bow:


----------



## mergirl

you know.. that made me think..
Fat people are friends of Fa's Just as much as Fa's are friends of fat people..
aww.. i came over all hippy.."let the fat shine in" ..


----------



## VVET

NancyGirl74 said:


> You know you're an FA when you post a "BBW Sighting!" thread.



You know you're an FA when you ask you're Married Fat Female Friend about Fat sightings.

Your disappointed when all the seats across from the plus sized store are taken.


----------



## GoldenDelicious

You know you're with an FA when............................

You try on you're clothes that are too small for you and you see the 'come to bed' in her eyes:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## mergirl

GoldenDelicious said:


> You know you're with an FA when............................
> 
> You try on you're clothes that are too small for you and you see the 'come to bed' in her eyes:smitten::smitten::smitten:



:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:
Erm..but..yeah..but.. you were comming to bed anyhow...:wubu:
You know what your doing missy squeeze pants!


----------



## Sandie S-R

FreeThinker said:


> You know you're an FA when you set up a free size-acceptance website and forum, and keep it running even when some posters complain about it.
> 
> Even after it crashes.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> 
> 
> That's hard-core FA-ism right there. :bow:



Amen. Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

JMNYC said:


> *You say "You're beautiful!" when what you mean is "Your upside-down-heart-shaped belly is sooooooooo cute and sexy."
> 
> *You hug a large woman and have to remind yourself to be respectful. DOWN BOY
> 
> *You doodle cherubs.
> 
> *You have never---even once---really paid attention to lingerie catalogues or the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit issue.
> 
> *When you come across a TV channel where women are doing ballet, you notice the music and the precision of the dancers, switch the channel and don't think about it again.
> 
> *When your high school buddy, now your colleague, wants to know if the PR rep for (this company) is "hot" because she sounded "hot" on the phone, you have to stop and think about what to tell him because "hot" to you and "hot" to him are different universes. And anyway, you don't partake in talking about women's "hotness". Especially when he made such a big deal about marrying a model and never fails to point this out to people who ask "So, what does your wife do?"
> 
> *You don't join in when the fellows start talking about women.
> 
> *You think there is a special place in heaven for fat girls.
> 
> *You write a song about loving fat women, then another, then another, then another, then...
> 
> *When someone makes a negative comment about big women, you're ready to fight in 2.4 seconds.
> 
> *You're not alarmed that the Western world, in general, is getting heavier.
> 
> *When any actress with even the slightest bit of extra weight appears in a movie or TV commercial, you instantly pay attention.
> 
> *There are a few works of art in your house featuring women of size.
> 
> *You think Leonard Nimoy rocks, and not because he was in "Star Trek" or because he recorded "The Ballad Of Bilbo Baggins."
> 
> More.



I know about the Leonard Nimoy book! So cool! First heard about it last year when he was interviewed on Craig Ferguson's talk show. Always wanted that book. The photos looked stunning! I even added it/ him as a friend on one of my MySpace profiles. You're awesome. Gotta rep U 4 that.

Cheers M8!
:bow:


----------



## JMNYC

SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu said:


> I know about the Leonard Nimoy book! So cool! First heard about it last year when he was interviewed on Craig Ferguson's talk show. Always wanted that book. The photos looked stunning! I even added it/ him as a friend on one of my MySpace profiles. You're awesome. Gotta rep U 4 that.
> 
> Cheers M8!
> :bow:



*Thanks, SSBBWVeuve...you know I tried to organize a show featuring the photos and a live set of Nimoy's music with the man himself singing here in NYC at (this venue). But I was told he does not perform live anymore. Shame...would have been total rock 'n' roll and a major BBW event, too, I reckon.

Click here to see the man's many albums:

http://www.maidenwine.com/home.html

*


----------



## goatboy

I agree with Mergirl. When I see a Xenadrine commercial, I think man, I would have totally jumped her before she started taking those nasty pills. She was so tasty.


----------



## mergirl

goatboy said:


> I agree with Mergirl. When I see a Xenadrine commercial, I think man, I would have totally jumped her before she started taking those nasty pills. She was so tasty.


Lmao..Dont know if i ACTUALLY mentioned 'jumping' on people! x


----------



## goatboy

Well, perhaps not on the first date. And it would have to be mutually agreed between the jumper and the jumpee. I'm not the jumper I used to be anyway.
By the way, I have a bald spot on the back of my head that your welcome slap anytime.


----------



## mergirl

goatboy said:


> Well, perhaps not on the first date. And it would have to be mutually agreed between the jumper and the jumpee. I'm not the jumper I used to be anyway.
> By the way, I have a bald spot on the back of my head that your welcome slap anytime.


ooohhh cool! I do enjoy doing that!  lol
Right, i am totally for second date jumping! lol


----------



## aptx

*When your high school buddy, now your colleague, wants to know if the PR rep for (this company) is "hot" because she sounded "hot" on the phone, you have to stop and think about what to tell him because "hot" to you and "hot" to him are different universes. And anyway, you don't partake in talking about women's "hotness". Especially when he made such a big deal about marrying a model and never fails to point this out to people who ask "So, what does your wife do?"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

To me if someone sounds *hot* on the phone chances are they are fat, so yeah usually id agree and be interested


----------



## pjbbwlvr

You know you are an FA when you think Mrs Turnblad, played by John Travolta, in the movie Hairspray is sexxxy as all hell!!! LOL 

Big Girls ROCK my world! Paul


----------



## samestar

krismiss said:


> When you make a game of grabbing love handles.... repeatedly.



My favorite game!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover

You know you are an FA when:

You don't watch daytime TV so you don't have to see diet commercials.

You get excited when the advertisers start reciting statistics about how Americans are becoming obese.

You don't let the people around you get away with telling fat jokes in your presence.

You make sure to check out the women in Lane Bryant while you are window shopping at the shopping mall.

You realize that skinny women don't excite you.


----------



## kayrae

Too funny. I love this. Well, not the act of slapping someone's head, but good comeback 



goatboy said:


> Well, perhaps not on the first date. And it would have to be mutually agreed between the jumper and the jumpee. I'm not the jumper I used to be anyway.
> By the way, *I have a bald spot on the back of my head that your welcome slap anytime*.


----------



## mergirl

kayrae said:


> Too funny. I love this. Well, not the act of slapping someone's head, but good comeback


He said this cause i have in my profile that i like to slap the heads of bald men! Just incase you thought he was being very off the wall. lmao..hmm actually..i should change that!


----------



## mergirl

pjbbwlvr said:


> You know you are an FA when you think Mrs Turnblad, played by John Travolta, in the movie Hairspray is sexxxy as all hell!!! LOL
> 
> Big Girls ROCK my world! Paul


God, he IS sexy in that film. That kinna worried me that i thought that.. but you put my mind at rest! lol


----------



## Fairia

...if you go to an anime convention hoping with all your might that the female cosplayers dressed up as their favorite characters were on the chubby side.

...and if their costumes are too tight.

...and you thought you saw a bit of arm rolls from the sleeves or a bit of belly apron poking from the bottom.

...and if you hold up signs saying "Will Buy Dinner 4 Glomp" (or whatever sign you prefer)

Man, I like these sort of Jess Foxworthy scenario ideas


----------



## wrench13

When as a kid, you always looked in the back of the womens magazines to find the "AYDs" diet product adds, cuz they had before and after pics. And always liked the befores.


----------



## Chode McBlob

When you keep visiting this website.


----------



## KHayes666

You know you're an F/A when you see a nice huge ass in a chair and you either want the chair to break or for the person to struggle to get out of it or the chair to break.....maybe both ;-)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

Back in the '80s, I had a rule of thumb:

Average guys back then would consider Lynda Carter one of the sexiest women on TV:







FAs (like myself) preferred Nell Carter:


----------



## mergirl

God YEAH!! Though i WOULD like to see Nell Carter in a wonder woman costume!


----------



## Dism4l

Hmm, you definitely know you're an FA when the cute BBW across the hall gives you a look of bewilderment and you suddenly realize that the awestruck expression splayed across your face has been there for the last 20 minutes


----------



## blackghost75

You know you're an FA when:

You hang out in Wal-mart to checkout the BBW'S and SSBBW'S there

Why is it that Wal-mart tends to draw in a lot of bbw's and ssbbw's to its stores??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

blackghost75 said:


> You know you're an FA when:
> 
> You hang out in Wal-mart to checkout the BBW'S and SSBBW'S there
> 
> Why is it that Wal-mart tends to draw in a lot of bbw's and ssbbw's to its stores??



Lol, one of the guys in Dims Chat said the same thing a couple of years back....he goes to Walmart and sits in the parking lot to see all the fat ladies....


----------



## Blockierer

You know you are an FA when you as a teenager fantasise about sex with fat women. I had lots of good sessions, who cares. 
But fat reality is much better than imagination.


----------



## altered states

Wow - you nailed it.



JMNYC said:


> *You say "You're beautiful!" when what you mean is "Your upside-down-heart-shaped belly is sooooooooo cute and sexy."
> 
> *You hug a large woman and have to remind yourself to be respectful. DOWN BOY
> 
> *You doodle cherubs.
> 
> *You have never---even once---really paid attention to lingerie catalogues or the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit issue.
> 
> *When you come across a TV channel where women are doing ballet, you notice the music and the precision of the dancers, switch the channel and don't think about it again.
> 
> *When your high school buddy, now your colleague, wants to know if the PR rep for (this company) is "hot" because she sounded "hot" on the phone, you have to stop and think about what to tell him because "hot" to you and "hot" to him are different universes. And anyway, you don't partake in talking about women's "hotness". Especially when he made such a big deal about marrying a model and never fails to point this out to people who ask "So, what does your wife do?"
> 
> *You don't join in when the fellows start talking about women.
> 
> *You think there is a special place in heaven for fat girls.
> 
> *You write a song about loving fat women, then another, then another, then another, then...
> 
> *When someone makes a negative comment about big women, you're ready to fight in 2.4 seconds.
> 
> *You're not alarmed that the Western world, in general, is getting heavier.
> 
> *When any actress with even the slightest bit of extra weight appears in a movie or TV commercial, you instantly pay attention.
> 
> *There are a few works of art in your house featuring women of size.
> 
> *You think Leonard Nimoy rocks, and not because he was in "Star Trek" or because he recorded "The Ballad Of Bilbo Baggins."
> 
> More.


----------



## rollhandler

blackghost75 said:


> You know you're an FA when:
> 
> You hang out in Wal-mart to checkout the BBW'S and SSBBW'S there
> 
> Why is it that Wal-mart tends to draw in a lot of bbw's and ssbbw's to its stores??



How about when you choose the store, and the day to shop based on when you know more big women will be shopping there or working as cashiers. 

You choose the checkout line based on the size and beauty of the cashier and hey, it is a "check-out" line isn't it?

You only use the NON-BBW checkout line when it gives you a birds eye view of the back of the cute BBW cashier you were drooling over last week when you used HER line.

You HAVE to bring a list to the store or you will be too distracted to remember what you came in for.

You read threads like this and all you can think of is that everyones comments describe you to a "T"


----------



## removed

Your a FA when your porn has to do with people eating to people having sex lol


----------



## mergirl

Patronuz said:


> Your a FA when your porn has to do with people eating to people having sex lol


See, i'm not really into food sex.. 
Eating isnt really a huge turn on for me but i'm still an Fa.. I think there are different types of Fa though..


----------



## Dism4l

When you squeeze a fat girl for other reasons besides that she's oh so comfortable!  :smitten:


----------



## Teecher

blackghost75 said:


> You know you're an FA when:
> 
> You hang out in Wal-mart to checkout the BBW'S and SSBBW'S there
> 
> Why is it that Wal-mart tends to draw in a lot of bbw's and ssbbw's to its stores??



What a post!!! I thought I was the only guy here that did that!!!

Pears Rule.


Teecher


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Hell yes I love walmart too. I would sit at the restaurant and watch all the big girls enter and exit the store.:smitten:


----------



## Teecher

You know you're an FA when...

You wait for that particular BBW to go on her lunch break or whatever, and you, routinely, just-so-happen to be there when she does.

When you prefer to wait in the long line at the supermarket just because the bbw of your choice happens to be in the same line - and you DON"T MIND waiting BECAUSE of that.

You have* more than enough* bbw pics on your hard drive - if not plastered on your desktop background.

Your girlfriend/wife reflects some of those images.

Sometimes, you make up with your girlfriend/wife BECAUSE she does.

You partake in discussions like these - and love doing it.

You love being at the family get-togethers because you love seeing the other bbws that will be there. (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.)


Need I say more?


Teecher

Pears Rule.


----------



## Jon Blaze

mergirl said:


> See, i'm not really into food sex..
> Eating isnt really a huge turn on for me but i'm still an Fa.. I think there are different types of Fa though..



Plus one to that.


----------



## sugarmoore

JMNYC said:


> *You say "You're beautiful!" when what you mean is "Your upside-down-heart-shaped belly is sooooooooo cute and sexy."
> 
> *You hug a large woman and have to remind yourself to be respectful. DOWN BOY
> 
> *You doodle cherubs.
> 
> *You have never---even once---really paid attention to lingerie catalogues or the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit issue.
> 
> *When you come across a TV channel where women are doing ballet, you notice the music and the precision of the dancers, switch the channel and don't think about it again.
> 
> *When your high school buddy, now your colleague, wants to know if the PR rep for (this company) is "hot" because she sounded "hot" on the phone, you have to stop and think about what to tell him because "hot" to you and "hot" to him are different universes. And anyway, you don't partake in talking about women's "hotness". Especially when he made such a big deal about marrying a model and never fails to point this out to people who ask "So, what does your wife do?"
> 
> *You don't join in when the fellows start talking about women.
> 
> *You think there is a special place in heaven for fat girls.
> 
> *You write a song about loving fat women, then another, then another, then another, then...
> 
> *When someone makes a negative comment about big women, you're ready to fight in 2.4 seconds.
> 
> *You're not alarmed that the Western world, in general, is getting heavier.
> 
> *When any actress with even the slightest bit of extra weight appears in a movie or TV commercial, you instantly pay attention.
> 
> *There are a few works of art in your house featuring women of size.
> 
> *You think Leonard Nimoy rocks, and not because he was in "Star Trek" or because he recorded "The Ballad Of Bilbo Baggins."
> 
> More.




AWWWWW....... :wubu:


----------



## rollhandler

Teecher said:


> You know you're an FA when...
> 
> You wait for that particular BBW to go on her lunch break or whatever, and you, routinely, just-so-happen to be there when she does.
> 
> When you prefer to wait in the long line at the supermarket just because the bbw of your choice happens to be in the same line - and you DON"T MIND waiting BECAUSE of that.
> 
> You have* more than enough* bbw pics on your hard drive - if not plastered on your desktop background.
> 
> Your girlfriend/wife reflects some of those images.
> 
> Sometimes, you make up with your girlfriend/wife BECAUSE she does.
> 
> You partake in discussions like these - and love doing it.
> 
> You love being at the family get-togethers because you love seeing the other bbws that will be there. (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.)
> 
> 
> Need I say more?
> 
> 
> Teecher
> 
> Pears Rule.



And here I somehow thought my Desktop picture and screensaver being exclusively fat girls was something that only I did. What a DOH! moment! I shoulda known there would be others out there that did that. *savors a couldahadaV-8 head smacking moment*


----------



## mergirl

haha..I love how we are all "Oh I do that too!!" Its funny, cause you would think we would already know this cause we are on a fat/fa forum but somehow we dont. It makes me grin everytime someone mentions something and i go "ahhhh totally"!! Feeling very Fa bonded with you all today!:wubu:


----------



## atcAlan

All I can say is that if these are the qualifiers for being an FA, Then I am 100% an FA. But then I knew that.


----------



## atcAlan

I thought of one. You know your an FA when you actually bought the Steve Martin movie "The man with Two Brains and only watch the last two minutes when Kathleen Turner's character gets fat and Steve loves her because he fell in love with her for her personality. I have a jpg of Kathleen in the fatsuit on my harddrive.


----------



## mergirl

atcAlan said:


> I thought of one. You know your an FA when you actually bought the Steve Martin movie "The man with Two Brains and only watch the last two minutes when Kathleen Turner's character gets fat and Steve loves her because he fell in love with her for her personality. I have a jpg of Kathleen in the fatsuit on my harddrive.


Hahahaha!!! i LOVED that film when i was wee.. (still do..Dr huffffuuuuurrr and Ann uumalmahay). I DO remember getting that butterfly feeling at the end bit and thinking that was even better a happy ever after than i was expecting!! lol.


----------



## mergirl

I remember when i was wee reading the Sunday tabloids and thinking "Bingo" when i spotted a story about a celeb who had gained weight. I destinctly remember erm..her from top gun??..kelly thinggi?? gaining weight and i remember feeling all sneaky and taking the magazine up to my bedroom! Haha..I was too young to even act on the story.. i just remember being all tingley!!:blush: oh gosh!


----------



## Tad

Somehow Mer's story reminds me of one of the first things that clearly told me I was an FA.

I have a brother who is five years older than me, with very conventional taste in women. Around the time that I hit puberty he had a poster up in his bedroom called "How to Rate Girls." The "10" was a classic cheerleader sort with Farah Fawcett hair (this the tail end of the 70s). The '1' was a BBW, done up with dorky glasses, greasy hair, and fake zits (as well as no make-up). The poster offered useful comparison comments, of the perky breasts on one side versus the watermelon's in a downhill race on the other. I didn't care for the grooming on the fat girl, and I thought the comments obnoxious, not attractive. But there was zero question in my mind which body I found more interesting.....I just wanted them to present the BBW nicely and I was sure she would be a knock-out.

So yah, when I knew he was out of the house, I'd sneak into his room and stare at that poster, a _lot!_

So yah, that was certainly one way to know that you are an FA


----------



## mergirl

I would love to see that poster. Even though i know the actual premise would make me mad..i really want to see the 'Number 1 girl'!! I bet she was hot!!


----------



## Tad

mergirl said:


> I would love to see that poster. Even though i know the actual premise would make me mad..i really want to see the 'Number 1 girl'!! I bet she was hot!!



Well, my brother eventually grew up a bit and developed some taste....or else began to have a reasonable chance of having a girl see the inside of his bedroom, but for whatever reason that copy of the poster saw the rubbish can when you were at most not long out of diapers. And having been well before the internet age, and rather severely tasteless, I doubt that it ever got scanned on-line. Although, just for you, I tried some quick googling--no luck. The title is too generic to be easily found, even if it were on-line.


----------



## mergirl

Aww..thanks for trying though. 
Maby we can make our own ..i was going to say 'in reverse' but i'm not a skinny basher..we can just have a poster with lots of hot fat people on it. Think its called a porno mag these days..lol


----------



## atcAlan

Taking a bit off thread but I definately knew i was an FA when I saw what was supposed to be a satirical poster of the Krispy Kreme Calender Girls. I think some of them were from off Dimensions, But I just love it. 12 months of Fat Girls. Hoo Ya! There were actually two of them. I have those saved to my harddrive as well.


----------



## mergirl

atcAlan said:


> Taking a bit off thread but I definately knew i was an FA when I saw what was supposed to be a satirical poster of the Krispy Kreme Calender Girls. I think some of them were from off Dimensions, But I just love it. 12 months of Fat Girls. Hoo Ya! There were actually two of them. I have those saved to my harddrive as well.


pst px pls


----------



## jay kratos

You know you are a FA when your girl just finish eating. She eays she is stuffed, seconds later you go over to rub her belly.


----------



## mergirl

When you see a hot fat person walking down the street and you surupticiously try to 'sneek' a look at them cause you get paranoid they will get insecure if they actually see you looking at them.. Though, when i talked to my gf about this she said she has noticed more Fa's since she 'knew' about them from me. She was talking to some people last week and an old guy was looking at her tummy..she realised that her button was undone.. and she said "whoops, my button is undone" and fastened it again.. The old guy looked sad and said "Hey..i was enjoying that"!!  I cant wait till i'm old and i can act all inappropriate and sleazy and it will be allowed!! lmao!


----------



## Dism4l

mergirl said:


> When you see a hot fat person walking down the street and you surupticiously try to 'sneek' a look at them cause you get paranoid they will get insecure if they actually see you looking at them.. Though, when i talked to my gf about this she said she has noticed more Fa's since she 'knew' about them from me. She was talking to some people last week and an old guy was looking at her tummy..she realised that her button was undone.. and she said "whoops, my button is undone" and fastened it again.. The old guy looked sad and said "Hey..i was enjoying that"!!  I cant wait till i'm old and i can act all inappropriate and sleazy and it will be allowed!! lmao!



I know exactly what you mean! 
Funny story, by the way.

You know you're an FA when:

your most overused phrase is "No, you really are beautiful!"

you pull lonely BBWs into the crowd at a school dance/party and teach them how to dance :happy:

you're more than happy to go to prom when your friend (unwitting to your preferences) asks you if you would go with her BBW friend.


----------



## Fairia

When you refer to the "Stacey's Mom" song as picturing the mother has a hot BBW.


----------



## mergirl

You find yourself saying to people 'No i dont JUST think Dawn French/Alison moyette/Beth Ditto are attractive because they are Funny/have a beautiful voice/are a cool person..like a lot of the time when saying which celebs you think are hot.


----------



## hello2u

IrishBard said:


> when you have your first damning erection after seeing mrs Figg, the bbw geography teacher, bends over, whilst the rest of the class screams "Ew!"





LOL, Classic.


----------



## ssbbwlover2

you dream, sleep, think about big women all the time.


----------



## ZosofanCMR

When you go to a waterpark for the slides, but stay for the big girls in bikinis

Note to FA's wear baggy swim trunks


----------



## BarbBBW

jay kratos said:


> You know you are a FA when your girl just finish eating. She eays she is stuffed, seconds later you go over to rub her belly.



OMG I want a belly rubb!!!! No fairrrrrrrrrr


----------



## rollhandler

ZosofanCMR said:


> When you go to a waterpark for the slides, but stay for the big girls in bikinis
> 
> Note to FA's wear baggy swim trunks



Hanging out near the kiddie pool because theres a sexy fat lifeguard there.
(First one that I've ever seen actually)
Note to FA's The above noted advice doesn't work when the trunks are wet and plastered to ones legs. I know this from the experience and resulting laughter. Carrying a large towel in front of you at all times works well though.
Rollhandler


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

rollhandler said:


> Hanging out near the kiddie pool because theres a sexy fat lifeguard there.
> (First one that I've ever seen actually)
> Note to FA's The above noted advice doesn't work when the trunks are wet and plastered to ones legs. I know this from the experience and resulting laughter. Carrying a large towel in front of you at all times works well though.
> Rollhandler



It should also be noted that hanging out near the kiddie pool sporting an erection is never a good idea.


----------



## Emma

BothGunsBlazing said:


> It should also be noted that hanging out near the kiddie pool sporting an erection is never a good idea.



Hahaha omg.


----------



## wrench13

When ever you see the letters BMW, you read them as BBW. As in a sign that said
"BBW For Sale!"


----------



## undrcovrbrothr

You know you are an FA when...

You go to the club and are very calm and cool until you see a BBW, and then you instantly are thrust into mental chaos!

You see the cover of Sports Illustrated's swimsuit issue, and are immediately distracted by the King or Black Men magazines.

Lane Bryant, the Avenue, or Catherines becomes extremely appealing just to sit out on a bench at the mall at rather than anywhere else.

You can't bear to watch any fashion show footage whatsoever for fear of being physically ill.

Phat Girls is a voluntary part of your movie collection.

You look at the Hydroxycut commercials and say to yourself, "What in the **** is wrong with her in that picture?"

Some of the women on the beaches in former Soviet republics ATTRACT you!

You immediately become glued to your TV when The Parkers was on.


I was on a roll...  I'm spent!! LOL


----------



## rollhandler

BothGunsBlazing said:


> It should also be noted that hanging out near the kiddie pool sporting an erection is never a good idea.



Hence the towel. and i should have clarified that i found good reason to walk back and forth to the snackbar often rather than just standing around in front of the kiddie pool staring at the lifeguard.
Rollhandler


----------



## rollhandler

How many others were hiding the Lane Bryant, and other fat girl clothing catalogues under your mattress instead of the national geographic magazines as younger FAs?
Rollhandler


----------



## rollhandler

wrench13 said:


> When ever you see the letters BMW, you read them as BBW. As in a sign that said
> "BBW For Sale!"



Or how about when you see BMW and think Big Mexican Woman?
Rollhandler


----------



## Tad

- When you look at furniture and immediately assess how sturdy it is.

- When you routinely look at the load limits of equipment, just for future reference.

- When you were young and your buddies told you "If you want to know what a girl will look like when she is older, check out her mom" you responded by scanning the audience at school concerts for fat mom.

- When you bring in treats to the break room at work, you always manage to mention it to your chubbier co-workers.


----------



## KHayes666

Walking into Hot Topic and seeing punk girls in clothes 2 sizes too small while thinking "damn she's cute"


----------



## succubus_dxb

BothGunsBlazing said:


> It should also be noted that hanging out near the kiddie pool sporting an erection is never a good idea.



aaahaha, you took the words right out of my mouth...


----------



## stan_der_man

You know you are a FA when you would gladly put up the armrest on an airplane seat and sit next to a fat person.


----------



## Tad

fa_man_stan said:


> You know you are a FA when you would gladly put up the armrest on an airplane seat and sit next to a fat person.



Yes, more than once I've wondered if I'm the only person on the plane thinking "Oh please, let them be sitting next to me!"


----------



## rollhandler

fa_man_stan said:


> You know you are a FA when you would gladly put up the armrest on an airplane seat and sit next to a fat person.



lol I did exactly that this weekend. It was a wonderful flight.
Rollhandler


----------



## Dism4l

You correct your friends when they call you "chubby chaser" because you're not gay...


----------



## Tad

When your cat is "kneading" your wife's thighs and you get a little jealous


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

mergirl said:


> edx said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> - When one of the first things you did, upon getting a thesaurus, was look through it for all the adjectives for 'fat.'
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> OMG!! I didnt know anyone else did that!! I remember doing this when i was younger. Even the WORD 'fat' turned me on.. Didn't happen to draw doodles of fat bellies and then feel all aroused and guilty and scribble over the top of them too did you???
> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get aroused, that I'm aware of, but as a kid, whenever we had to draw people I would always make them fat and tell anyone else drawing to "make them fatter." My father is a very gifted artist and he used to draw me my own story books to my specifications and he could never understand why I always would say "make them fatter!" :blush: ( That's so embarrassing to admit, I should probably move this to the FA confessions thread.) Oh, yeah, and Papa P wasn't too surprised to learn I was an FFA all those years later.
Click to expand...


----------



## GoldenDelicious

fa_man_stan said:


> You know you are a FA when you would gladly put up the armrest on an airplane seat and sit next to a fat person.





edx said:


> Yes, more than once I've wondered if I'm the only person on the plane thinking "Oh please, let them be sitting next to me!"





rollhandler said:


> lol I did exactly that this weekend. It was a wonderful flight.
> Rollhandler



This has made my day! I'm flying to Spain next month with my best friend who is Spanish. We go there two or three times a year to visit his family and every flight I dread asking for the big orange seat belt extention and watch the skinny cabin crew walk up the aisle of the plane swinging it and drawing attention to the woman too fat for the plane seat. Then I think I feel better when I see them walking up the aisle with another only to discover them handing it over to a pregnant lady! 

I feel much better after reading your comments because I always feel apologetic for taking up too much space and feeling like people don't want me sitting next to them.

thanks guys xx


----------



## MisterGuy

--You are not British, yet you can instantly convert stones to pounds.

--You have at least considered masturbating about Oprah.


----------



## KHayes666

You know you're an F/A when your friends shout out "(Insert Your Last Name Here) Special!" when a fat girl walks by


----------



## Cors

MisterGuy said:


> --You are not British, yet you can instantly convert stones to pounds.



Don't forget the kilos! 

I'm still incredibly bad at guessing someone's weight or clothing size though.


----------



## Famouslastwords

You kiss your partner's belly because it's fat and you like the way your nose sinks in.


----------



## stan_der_man

You know you are a FA when you believe that the Guinness World Records should start up new categories for booty and belly sizes...


----------



## Durin

You know you are an FA when you want to go to that special Italian restaurant just to get a glance of a beautiful diva eating garlic bread.

Also if you select certain coffee shops because the barristas have the right stuff.

:bow:


----------



## Cors

When you "check out" the plus-size departments and stores a little too often.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Cors said:


> When you "check out" the plus-size departments and stores a little too often.



When you can open your own plus size clothing store from the clothes that girlfriends have left at your place.


----------



## indy500tchr

BothGunsBlazing said:


> When you can open your own plus size clothing store from the clothes that girlfriends have left at your place.



What sizes you got? I might come over and shop!


----------



## mergirl

fa_man_stan said:


> You know you are a FA when you believe that the Guinness World Records should start up new categories for booty and belly sizes...


haha..i thought i was the only one!! I say we start a writing campaign!!




BothGunsBlazing said:


> When you can open your own plus size clothing store from the clothes that girlfriends have left at your place.



ROFLMAO!!!!!:happy: See, being a wee slut is a useful thing, especially to the Fat community!!


----------



## swamptoad

when you don't mind if she ate the rest of your pint Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream.


----------



## cammy

When you tear all but one button off his lounging shirts - the one below his moobs but above his belly.


----------



## pjbbwlvr

I know I am hopelessy an FA, when I was at Busch Gardens in Williamsburg Va. And I saw signs and arrows that said "BBW this way". And I follow them only to find out it was a kiddee ride and BBW meant "Big Bad Wolf", LOL!!




mergirl said:


> I remember when i was wee reading the Sunday tabloids and thinking "Bingo" when i spotted a story about a celeb who had gained weight. I destinctly remember erm..her from top gun??..kelly thinggi?? gaining weight and i remember feeling all sneaky and taking the magazine up to my bedroom! Haha..I was too young to even act on the story.. i just remember being all tingley!!:blush: oh gosh!


----------



## Tad

When you don't mind getting stuck walking behind someone slow, if they are also wide


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

When you fantacise about the linebacker that sits in front of you in British Lit Nakey


----------



## cammy

When you look at the new Pepsi logo and see a white belly poking out between a red shirt and blue pants.


----------



## Chef

cammy said:


> When you look at the new Pepsi logo and see a white belly poking out between a red shirt and blue pants.



Like this?

http://www.marketingteamdirect.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/pepsilogoblowatlife1.jpg


----------



## James

this thread should really be made into some kind of Jeff Foxworthy-esque skit...

"you might be an FA if....?"

etc.


----------



## mergirl

Geeky Fa wishes-
You wish the strippers in GTA 4 were not so thin. 
You wish all the sims were fat.


----------



## GoldenDelicious

mergirl said:


> Geeky Fa wishes-
> You wish the strippers in GTA 4 were not so thin.
> You wish all the sims were fat.


you are such a nerdy wee geek! grand theft aut.......zzzzzzz'


----------



## JimBob

...You add "And Bellies, Boobs, Legs etc." to the first verse of _Baby Got Back_.


----------



## mergirl

but.. its exciting is GTA!! 
I would say resident evil is more exciting but i have no desire to see fat zombies. Well maby just a little.


----------



## GoldenDelicious

mergirl said:


> but.. its exciting is GTA!!
> I would say resident evil is more exciting but i have no desire to see fat zombies. Well maby just a little.


ok then I'll pretend to be dead in bed tonight and you will experience a fat Zombie lying next to you, lmao!


----------



## mergirl

GoldenDelicious said:


> ok then I'll pretend to be dead in bed tonight and you will experience a fat Zombie lying next to you, lmao!


eek!  YOU are SO CREEPY!!!
I'm a bit frightened..
erm ok..i've come around..as long as you pretend you are a zombie that is kinna fresh..thats ok.. None of that evil dead skeleton crap!! I want Fat Zombie cheerleaders! 
:blush:


----------



## GoldenDelicious

mergirl said:


> eek!  YOU are SO CREEPY!!!
> I'm a bit frightened..
> erm ok..i've come around..as long as you pretend you are a zombie that is kinna fresh..thats ok.. None of that evil dead skeleton crap!! I want Fat Zombie cheerleaders!
> :blush:


ok I'll look out my pom poms and see you upstairs xxx


----------



## Famouslastwords

Get a room you two!


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

mergirl said:


> You know you're an FA when...



... you see the latest Sports Illustrated Swimsuit issue and become as "aroused" as you would looking at the cover of PC World.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

James said:


> this thread should really be made into some kind of Jeff Foxworthy-esque skit...
> 
> "you might be an FA if....?"



...you intentionally eat lunch at a Japanese sushi bar at the local mall because it has a great view of the Lane Bryant store. And you HATE sushi.

...you keep ordering extra items off the menu -even though you're no longer hungry- because your waitress is fat and you like watching her bend over to put items on your table.

Sadly, I am guilty of both of these FA-isms.


----------



## VVET

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> ... you see the latest Sports Illustrated Swimsuit issue and become as "aroused" as you would looking at the cover of PC World.



Actually, some FAs would go Oooooo, looking at the cover of PC World


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> ...you intentionally eat lunch at a Japanese sushi bar at the local mall because it has a great view of the Lane Bryant store. And you HATE sushi.
> 
> ...you keep ordering extra items off the menu -even though you're no longer hungry- because your waitress is fat and you like watching her bend over to put items on your table.
> 
> Sadly, I am guilty of both of these FA-isms.


you peeping perv!, actually my beloved mergirl ( your fellow fa) thinks this is sooo cute and went aaaah, when I read it out,lol


----------



## Captain Save

You know you're a FA when you repeatedly go the the local IHOP and order the same thing all the time, not because you are so in love with pancakes, but because you are so enchanted by the waitress, who knows your MO and doesn't mind.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

This recently happened to my FA husband.

You know you are an Fa when you have not worked at the mechanic shop in over 12 yrs., haven't even lived in the state for 9 yrs., and when someone is asked if they knew you way back when, their reply is "Larry, oh yea, he was the guy who liked fat girls!".

And as his fattie, that makes me laugh and smile:smitten: at the same time. I love it.


----------



## Blockierer

D_A_Bunny said:


> This recently happened to my FA husband.
> 
> You know you are an Fa when you have not worked at the mechanic shop in over 12 yrs., haven't even lived in the state for 9 yrs., and when someone is asked if they knew you way back when, their reply is "Larry, oh yea, he was the guy who liked fat girls!".
> 
> And as his fattie, that makes me laugh and smile:smitten: at the same time. I love it.



That makes me smile too 

Not as spectacular as your story but in my younger days I was introduced by silly girls to others: "This guy was the friend of a fat girl."
As I remember I found this outing very amusing. I thought I'm something special and I liked it.


----------



## cammy

Your morning is spent spot-cleaning chocolate stains off the upholstery...and you're smiling.


----------



## wrench13

You just might be a FA if:

Your usualy articulate and amusing vocabulary goes out the window and you find it hard to string basic sentences together, when faced with a devastatingly gorgeous SSBBW! A-hommina hommina hommina - not the best conversation starter!


----------



## mediaboy

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> ...you intentionally eat lunch at a Japanese sushi bar at the local mall because it has a great view of the Lane Bryant store. And you HATE sushi.
> 
> ...you keep ordering extra items off the menu -even though you're no longer hungry- because your waitress is fat and you like watching her bend over to put items on your table.
> 
> Sadly, I am guilty of both of these FA-isms.




There's a bar across the courtyard from my local Lane Briant. Once, after several drinks with good friends I walked across the courtyard and shouted, "I love fat chicks!" at the Lane Briant. The girls within regarded me with about as much belief as Leia when Luke came to bust her out of the first death star. 

I lowered my fists and walked off, feeling the eyes of the other patrons in the courtyard like a cold shower down my back. As I turned to go I swore I heard a far away cry of, "Me too!"


----------



## Skaster

... you're not too excited about women's sports in general, because it's a pitiful display of sinews and bones, but you do check the internet and TV guide for the women's heavyweight weightlifting championships.


----------



## KnottyOne

cammy said:


> Your morning is spent spot-cleaning chocolate stains off the upholstery...and you're smiling.



Ok... I know I'm gonna regret asking this, but how has or would it get on there?


----------



## Fangs

edx said:


> Yes, more than once I've wondered if I'm the only person on the plane thinking "Oh please, let them be sitting next to me!"



It's the only part of long flights I look forward to.:bow:


----------



## Fangs

You wish they made pillows out of fat texture because bellies are that much more comfortable to lay on.


----------



## mergirl

Skaster said:


> ... you're not too excited about women's sports in general, because it's a pitiful display of sinews and bones, but you do check the internet and TV guide for the women's heavyweight weightlifting championships.


Womens sumo is good too!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

You know you're an FA when...


... you call your wife while you are away on a trip to tell her that you have stopped to have a coffee and that you wish she was there with you .... cause she would _love the chairs._


----------



## rollhandler

mergirl said:


> Womens sumo is good too!



Hell, Sumo in any gender is hot to watch just for the jiggling of the bodies, and what the hell, the guys have boobs as big as the women.
Rollhandler


----------



## cammy

When he gets out of the pool asking for a towel, you're eyes go straight to his over-hang, not his eyes.


----------



## wrench13

When you go out and lay in a good number of EXTRA large towels, cuz you know that the standrd bath towel is NOT going to cover her BBW body.

When you have the shocks and front end on your motorcycle upgraded to be able to handle the weight of you and your SSBBW lady safely. ( and have a custom seat made to handle the WIDE booty she has).


----------



## mergirl

rollhandler said:


> Hell, Sumo in any gender is hot to watch just for the jiggling of the bodies, and what the hell, the guys have boobs as big as the women.
> Rollhandler


Agreed!!


----------



## cammy

You miss the most exciting play of the game because your eyes are on the SSBHM sitting a few rows over, hoping he'll jump up.:doh:


----------



## Tad

cammy said:


> You miss the most exciting play of the game because your eyes are on the SSBHM sitting a few rows over, hoping he'll jump up.:doh:



Well, depending on your POV, him jumping up might just be the most exciting play of the game....


----------



## Chef

you dont remember any of the faces of the skinny flight attendants; but the bbw at the rental car counter made your day.


----------



## fat hiker

fa_man_stan said:


> You know you are a FA when you believe that the Guinness World Records should start up new categories for booty and belly sizes...



They used to at least mention sizes more - my well worn 1976 version carefully gives you the chest, waist and upper arm measurements of Robert Earl Hughes (then the heaviest man ever), not to mention his weight at various ages, and a list with details of all the other men of over 800 pounds who had been 'reliably' reported. They give a bust measurement for Ida Maitland, then thought to be the heaviest ever woman, and there's even a photo of Billy and Doug McGuire, the world's fattest twins, on the back cover! 

The Guinness book used to be such fun...


----------



## StarWitness

When you watch the cooking show just to see the big sexy bear of a host chow down. (That's right, Guy Fieri, I'm talking about you. Dye your hair back to its natural color and give me a call.)


----------



## BarbBBW

when you are at a pool and this gorgeous blonde pear shaped bbw is next to you looking for something in her little bag and you are staring at her ass,hips legs and feet as she is bending over instead of watching your kid in the pool!! :doh::eat2:
(btw,.. my kid can swim and was safe at all times LOL)


----------



## katherine22

When I saw this beautiful 6', 500lb. woman step out of a restaurant who catches me staring with my mouth open while I stupidly think of a comment about how I like the color of the blouse she is wearing.


----------



## tonynyc

*Summer is like XMAS (seeing all BBW & those wonderful curves unwrapped)*  :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## ToniTails

when you imagine how much prettier every beautiful woman you see would be if she put on some pounds


----------



## tonynyc

*When you seem distracted by the previous posters avatar - lose your train of thought :doh: and can only say... "Hummanah,Hummannah,Hummannah" *


----------



## Chef

...you check the New Posts link to see if LillyBBBW has posted anything.


----------



## ToniTails

you know when you're being admired by an FA when they makes silly noises, lol




tonynyc said:


> *When you seem distracted by the previous posters avatar - lose your train of thought :doh: and can only say... "Hummanah,Hummannah,Hummannah" *


----------



## Captain Save

...you watch the ladies leave the building across the street at lunchtime with your coworkers, and despite your efforts to be professional and discreet, they know what type of woman gets you excited and goodnaturedly tease you for thinking you could admire the lovely ladies on the sly.


----------



## BarbBBW

Chef said:


> ...you check the New Posts link to see if LillyBBBW has posted anything.



soo jealous damn that LillyBbw being so damn hot!!!:wubu:


----------



## CurbFan

...Disney World rules, and not just for the rides
...You never watch Playboy TV
...You watched "What's Eating Gilbert Grape" the whole way through just to catch a glimpse of his mom


----------



## bdog

KHayes666 said:


> You know you're an F/A when your friends shout out "(Insert Your Last Name Here) Special!" when a fat girl walks by



My friends say Hottie instead of Special, and use my first name.


----------



## mergirl

You will buy a film EVEN if its a load of old crap just because there is a hot bbw in it. Or is it just ME thats this sad??


----------



## Cors

mergirl said:


> You will buy a film EVEN if its a load of old crap just because there is a hot bbw in it. Or is it just ME thats this sad??



Hmmmm, I used to do that as a deprived teenager but this changed when I discovered Dims...


----------



## mergirl

Yeah, its not a recent thing now i have a real life bbw all to myself!  I was reminded of this when i was thinking about the film 'road trip'. It wouldn't have been a film i would have bought normally but i did because of the hot bbw in it. meh!


----------



## Captain Save

I may not buy it, but I will definitely stop what I'm doing and watch early Ricki Lake movies or anything else with BBWs in a significant role when they come on cable TV.


----------



## mergirl

oh, that reminds me actually, i used to watch The Ricki Lake show in the hope i would see some fat guests! My favorites were shows like "I'm fat and all that" where fat people would strut about in skimpy clothes. Oh jeeze, i'm a pig! I have no idea when i became so letcherous.. i blame the Fa board!


----------



## Captain Save

That's why I liked the show as well! I also used to watch Jerry Springer for the food fights, and love triangles involving BBWs. I'll just blame Dawn French, Ricki Lake and every other hottie who ever showed up on the screen!


----------



## mergirl

ahh you reminded me AGAIN..
You read Dawn French's autobiography even though its a lot of crap just because you think she is hot!!
The high point of the book is that she kissed a girl in college and she enjoyed it. The rest of the book is just about her having tea with her granny! yaawn. Nice pics of her though..
The more i learn about myself the more sad i get!!


----------



## Weirdo890

You know you're an FA when you watch "The Anna Nicole Show" with the sound off. :blush:


----------



## mergirl

Weirdo890 said:


> You know you're an FA when you watch "The Anna Nicole Show" with the sound off. :blush:


Thank you for making me feel like less of a sick weirdo!! :wubu:
Though my non Fa side loved the sound ON- Especially the episode where she got really angry at her lawer because he 'accused' her of cheating in an eating comp..and she took a hissy fit and strode into the street yelling "I was taking a shit"!! what a classy lady.. i miss her


----------



## Weirdo890

mergirl said:


> Thank you for making me feel like less of a sick weirdo!! :wubu:
> Though my non Fa side loved the sound ON- Especially the episode where she got really angry at her lawer because he 'accused' her of cheating in an eating comp..and she took a hissy fit and strode into the street yelling "I was taking a shit"!! what a classy lady.. i miss her



Don't worry, you're not the only sick weirdo on this forum. Glad I could help. 

I also miss Anna Nicole. She was the first BBW I was ever attracted to. She helped me get into FA-dom. Personally, my favorite episode of the show was the first one, especially the part where she was chasing her dog and got stuck underneath the table, her round rear in full view of all (that's my sick weirdo coming out again :blush


----------



## mergirl

Weirdo890 said:


> Don't worry, you're not the only sick weirdo on this forum. Glad I could help.
> 
> I also miss Anna Nicole. She was the first BBW I was ever attracted to. She helped me get into FA-dom. Personally, my favorite episode of the show was the first one, especially the part where she was chasing her dog and got stuck underneath the table, her round rear in full view of all (that's my sick weirdo coming out again :blush


yeah.. she was a star! i loved the episode where she was looking for a date... and she met this 'classy' guy.. and she made him stop the limo for pickled gherkins or something.. and she hated the posh resteraunt and made him go to a rodeo style bbq place!! oh she cracked me up!!! I loved her!


----------



## Weirdo890

mergirl said:


> yeah.. she was a star! i loved the episode where she was looking for a date... and she met this 'classy' guy.. and she made him stop the limo for pickled gherkins or something.. and she hated the posh resteraunt and made him go to a rodeo style bbq place!! oh she cracked me up!!! I loved her!



You know, to tell you the truth, I never actually saw many episodes of the show. My mom didn't like me watching it. Every time it came on I would change the channel every time my mom came into the room. Basically, the show was my own dirty little secret.


----------



## mergirl

haha. snap! my mum used to say "urgh she is awful!! i dont want to watch that"... yeah..so the 'anna nichol smith show' was my 'dirty lil secret' too!!:blush:


----------



## Weirdo890

mergirl said:


> haha. snap! my mum used to say "urgh she is awful!! i dont want to watch that"... yeah..so the 'anna nichol smith show' was my 'dirty lil secret' too!!:blush:



Hooray for dirty secrets. :happy:


----------



## mergirl

Weirdo890 said:


> Hooray for dirty secrets. :happy:


uh hu!! totally!


----------



## Weirdo890

mergirl said:


> uh hu!! totally!



Hey mergirl, have you ever seen this website?

http://www.lardbiscuit.com/anna.html


----------



## butch

Here's one: tonight, I turned completely around in the passenger side seat of my friend's car to check out a sexy fat young woman waiting to cross the street. I couldn't help it, she was lifting up her tight shirt, that also showed off her cleavage, and she had a nice clingy skirt on. Nevertheless, my friend smacked me in the side for being such a pig. It isn't like I wolf whistled at her or anything.


----------



## butch

That last post brings back memories. I also know I'm a (F)FA because a year or so ago I was telling a friend from Dims about this woman who rode on the bus with me. She had the most amazingly large and luscious rear end, encased in a tight gold pair of pants, and when she got off the bus, all the guys in the area watched her slowly glide off (as did I). She had been sitting right behind me on the bus, which meant I couldn't stare then, but I enjoyed daydreaming about what she smelled like. I'm sure the person I told this to was appalled, and I was rather surprised, because that isn't usually a fat body part that initially catches my eye.

So, when you make an ass of yourself when talking to other fat women about the glories of 'the biggest' whatever you've ever seen on a woman, then you know you're an (F)FA.


----------



## mergirl

Weirdo890 said:


> Hey mergirl, have you ever seen this website?
> 
> http://www.lardbiscuit.com/anna.html


Aww.. nice site.. its sad but nice to see some nice pics of the red neck princess herself.


----------



## Weirdo890

It is nice to see pictures of Anna Nicole when she was a full-figured woman. To me though, this guy has spent a little too much time writing about here. I'm sure she was a wonderful person to know, but to wax philosophically about her like that seems to be taking it a litle far. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

You know you are an FA when you are at a restaurant and are getting hornier by the seccond staring at the guy at the booth next to you whose belly is squished against it.

That wasn't stalkerish at all.....haha


----------



## BarbBBW

I know I am an FA when I am noticing more wiggling ass walking by than my hubby!!LOL I am always like,.. OMG did u see that lady's aSS!?!?!?!


----------



## jakub

BarbBBW said:


> I know I am an FA when I am noticing more wiggling ass walking by than my hubby!!L



LOL me too....


----------



## Billl

You prefer a large woman to a thin one and you no longer 
care about what someone else thinks about your preference 
for large women.


----------



## Chef

...you breathe a sign of relief when the nurse checking your vitals is *NOT* thin.


----------



## Emma

when your reason for buying swimming goggles is not only to protect your eyes but also to be able see under the water  *jiggle*


----------



## mergirl

CurvyEm said:


> when your reason for buying swimming goggles is not only to protect your eyes but also to be able see under the water  *jiggle*


 I'm having some memories of this comming back to me!!! I think i have some supressed Fa memories!! Though, i remember one time doing this and a naughty man had his willy out. I got a free pass to the swimming baths for the summer though! 
Oh..AND i got to see a cock!


----------



## stan_der_man

You know you are a FA when you hope that the merging of Chrysler and Fiat will finally result in a Fiat being built that your large sized significant other will fit into!


----------



## Jon Blaze

(For those that like bbws)
You know you're an FA when Lane Bryant has your email, and the new emails come out oddly around the time you get paid.

Guess what happened to me today?


----------



## bbwsrule

When bored you create stuff like this...

big x 
breasts x
are very very x
pretty x
but x
without x
doubt there is x
nothing quite so x
beautiful as a huge x
full, round and protru- x
ding belly especially if x
the lady in question is x
proud of her fantastic x
beauty! Best when it x
comes back down x
at about a 45o x
(that's deg- x
ree angle). x
Thick thighs x 
are mostrokin x
my boat baby!! x

Believe it or not, I tried to do the silhouette just with just x's but all tab's and spaces are deleted so I just had a Left-justified line of x's. Anyway, this is fun! Thanks for another good thread Mer.


----------



## steve-aka

...you go out of your way at work to walk by the desk of the hot BBW, even knowing that she's not always sitting there.

...you used to frequently scan through the Weekly World News just to see if they had any more updates on that 2,000 pound woman - even though you totally knew she was fake. (BTW, I miss the WWN)

...you used to videotape daytime talk shows when the topics were about obese ladies and watch them surreptitiously.

...you regularly browse through your wife's fat girl clothing catalogues to look at the models.

...you read the entire book "What's Eating Gilbert Grape" just to peruse passages about the fat mom.

...when, as a kid, your artistic skills improved due to obsessively drawing fat girls.

...when, as an adult, your writing skills improved due to obsessively writing WG fiction.

...you get too turned on watching your fat wife struggle to get up off the couch to help her.

...you can identify with pretty much every other post in this thread.


----------



## bdog

you know you're an FA when...

When you see a sexy BBW and think, "this woman is not in my age range and looks like she has nothing in common with me" and you're not really deterred.


----------



## mergirl

bdog said:


> you know you're an FA when...
> 
> When you see a sexy BBW and think, "this woman is not in my age range and looks like she has nothing in common with me" and you're not really deterred.


Hahahahahahahaha. Does your conversation begin "hello belly, can i buy you a drink??"


----------



## mergirl

You know you are an Fa when you know that mentally you will get pissed off by watching a news report on the "Obesity epidemic" but you just love watching those headless fat people jiggling by or the headless huge belly sitting on a step eating a sandwhich.. grrrrr sexy headless fat people!!!


----------



## OnlineFeeder

I don't know.

But I love big fat bellies.


----------



## bdog

mergirl said:


> Hahahahahahahaha. Does your conversation begin "hello belly, can i buy you a drink??"



the key is to speak in Pirate in such situations: 'eellllllloo Poppet. 'owz the weather?


----------



## mergirl

bdog said:


> the key is to speak in Pirate in such situations: 'eellllllloo Poppet. 'owz the weather?


ahh.. talking pirate!! genius!!


----------



## Weeze

Jon Blaze said:


> (For those that like bbws)
> You know you're an FA when Lane Bryant has your email, and the new emails come out oddly around the time you get paid.
> 
> Guess what happened to me today?



*slight hijak* 
I swear, that's divine power.. I'm the one who would be shopping at LB (obviously) but... yeah. That's an act of god. He also made them start making the cotton camisoles again as soon as my car broke down. gsgn;bnergba;ba.

oh.
and. 
um. um. um.
Did I mention my thing for a guy with chubby little love handles?
I think you're an FA when you're hitting guys on fantasyfeeder up for love handle pics.

yup.
i'm a slut for Lovehandles.


----------



## moby-jones

You know you are a FA when you're afraid that skinny people wil be blown away by the wind if they don't quikly gain some weight.


----------



## moby-jones

Told you so!!! :doh:


----------



## Alan

You know you are an FA when...you go to a site like "Southerncharms.com" and search exclusively under "BBW" :smitten:
and/or you join a dating site that is exclusively for BBWs :wubu: & their admirers
EQUALS "FA Confirmed" :happy:


----------



## Chef

..A co-worker says "Oh God, Look at those hips.." in a disgusted tone of voice, to which I reply in an almost drooling, lip-smacking, must-know-who-that-is tone of voice, "Thank you, God!" :bow:


----------



## OneHauteMama

...you get this tingly feeling in your hands when you see a nice set of man bewbs and you have to mentally remind your hands to behave themselves...:eat2::wubu:


----------



## ESPN Cutie

cammy said:


> When he gets out of the pool asking for a towel, you're eyes go straight to his over-hang, not his eyes.


*Yesssssssssssssssssss, sir.

Whenever I eye a guy, my eyes ALWAYS go to the belly/overhang FIRST. Especially if he's wearing a fitted shirt, tucked into his pants.:smitten:

Yessssssssssssssssssss, sir, I do.*


----------



## Noir

You know your and FA when...

You push the "skinny hot" girl out of the way at a party talking to you to get a glimpse of the curvy wonder across the room.

That or as stated before if you eyes go to straight to the belly first


----------



## rollhandler

Cors said:


> Don't forget the kilos!
> 
> I'm still incredibly bad at guessing someone's weight or clothing size though.



I can usually do this and be within about 15-20lb regularly. Clothing sizes are a breeze to guess, I thought every FA could do this.
Rollhandler


----------



## Cors

rollhandler said:


> I can usually do this and be within about 15-20lb regularly. Clothing sizes are a breeze to guess, I thought every FA could do this.
> Rollhandler



I don't know, there is just so much variation even among women with similar measurements (eg. just look at the different types of bellies - single, double, multilayer, firm, squishy, different degrees of hang and droop). Besides, most big girls I know don't take the same size on top and on the bottom.

I don't know if this is an FA thing or just my obsession with the size contrast, but when I look at a huge woman I often try to guess her weight in terms of mine (eg. she is about 3x my size) or compare her measurements with my own. I also wonder about silly things like whether I can wrap my hands around her belly, hips, thighs etc.


----------



## rollhandler

Cors said:


> I don't know, there is just so much variation even among women with similar measurements (eg. just look at the different types of bellies - single, double, multilayer, firm, squishy, different degrees of hang and droop). Besides, most big girls I know don't take the same size on top and on the bottom.
> 
> I don't know if this is an FA thing or just my obsession with the size contrast, but when I look at a huge woman I often try to guess her weight in terms of mine (eg. she is about 3x my size) or compare her measurements with my own. I also wonder about silly things like whether I can wrap my hands around her belly, hips, thighs etc.



Must just be a gift then that I can do that with regularity and a fair percentage of accuracy. *shrug*

How about when you stop watching shows like Rikki Lake and The Oprah show when they dropped a bunch of weight?

Rollhandler


----------



## MattB

...you work from home all day, and your computer screen consists of three spreadsheets and the Dimensions Forums. (Because they make you *more productive* somehow...)


----------



## BbwSofiaRose

I had to add to this post, i love it!!!!

so here is my add...*you know your siginficant other is truly and FA when...* 

He tells you he would never leave you for the skinny chicks at the gym, but its the new chubby ones you have to worry about ~ and admits the gym "ruins" them (lmao)

All his freinds at the gym still can't figure out why he likes girls with big butts, and are quick to point out the newest gym member with the biggest butt, they give him a hard time about it and he just doesnt care, and he proudly admits he checked it out and sized her up

When he has to have his way with you as soon as he gets home from the gym cause the "big" butts and "fat" asses at the gym are just not big enough


he spends 12-15 hours at the gym, is ripped and cut like a bodybuilder *only* to keep up with your weight gain and just so he can keep a "handle" of all your lucsious curves

He gets excited over the slightest weight gain, and wonders which part it went to, boobs butt or belly ~ and actually gets depressed if there is any weight loss

and finally you know he's an FA when.....

the only reason he wants you to go to the gym and work out with him is so he can watch all your parts jiggle:doh:


----------



## steve-aka

BbwSofiaRose said:


> and finally you know he's an FA when.....
> 
> the only reason he wants you to go to the gym and work out with him is so he can watch all your parts jiggle:doh:



Oh, yes, I *LOVE* watching my wife's parts jiggle! Being an FA just so totally ROCKS!


----------



## Lightning Man

You know you are an FA when you admit to it in a situation where you know you will be pilloried for doing so.


----------



## Weirdo890

You know you're an FA when you want a bellydancer to actually have a belly and if she doesn't, you feel cheated.


----------



## steve-aka

Weirdo890 said:


> You know you're an FA when you want a bellydancer to actually have a belly and if she doesn't, you feel cheated.



Indeed, they don't call it _*belly*_dancing for nothing!


----------



## CherryRVA

You introduce him to a diner that serves fried Twinkies and your heart skips a beat...or 20...when he orders one....and likes it! :happy: Then refers to the diner as "fat man heaven.." :smitten:


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

CherryRVA said:


> You introduce him to a diner that serves fried Twinkies and your heart skips a beat...or 20...when he orders one....and likes it! :happy: Then refers to the diner as "fat man heaven.." :smitten:



Sounds like this really happened to you!


----------



## Tad

When one of your favorite parts of watching comedy specials on TV is when they show people in the crowd laughing.

For the non-FA, I'll explain: laughing brings out double chins!


----------



## Weirdo890

You know you're an FA when you think women like Paris Hilton or Tara Reid work better as toothpicks than as objects of desire.


----------



## CherryRVA

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> Sounds like this really happened to you!



Umm....it did. Last Thursday. And umm...yeah. Am still in shock. May have actually found a happy fat man whose not a complete self hater. 

He didn't quite understand the attraction. And I have tried to make him understand what an FFA is. I won't lie to him. Even told him about Dims.

Good lord, I have no idea what the hell I am doing...but I like it. Like it alot. :happy:


----------



## hela90

when people are talking bad about fat women and you end up getting aroused


----------



## rollhandler

hela90 said:


> when people are talking bad about fat women and you end up getting aroused



Be careful of your wording, this is extrememly easy to take the wrong way.
I think I understand the point you are trying to make *but* I know I'm an FA when people are talking BAD about fat women and I find myself angered and want to defend their position as people that deserve the minimal respect of any other person or group.
Rollhandler


----------



## CherryRVA

You know you're an FA when.....

You tell the BHM that he can order whatever he wants at the drive thru....and MEAN IT.

"You mean I can order anything? Anything at all?" <---Green Giant

"Yes dear, of course...." <---Me

"All right, you stepped in it...LOL" <----Green Giant

Orders a Spicy Chicken Combo, 3 Double Stacks, 1 order of Nuggets, and a Twisted Frosty w/Oreo....I get my single combo...order for just him comes to about $15 to my $5. 

And I don't mind a moment of it. :happy: Gotta keep my baby happy.:eat2: Just like he does for me.


----------



## balletguy

u know you are a FA when.....the only thing u search for on youtube is videos of BBW's


----------



## stan_der_man

You know you are a FA when you look at a motorcycle and wouldn't even consider one without a plush passenger seat and sturdy rear shocks...


----------



## fat hiker

You know you are an FA when....
the thread "Heavy Duty hardware and construction" on the main Dimensions board is mandatory reading!
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1256563


----------



## spartan1

you know you're a FA when you check the dimensions forum daily


----------



## balletguy

when you get a part time job at Dress barn to talk to BBW's


----------



## rollhandler

balletguy said:


> when you get a part time job at Dress barn to talk to BBW's



Or like myself, you know you are an FA when your girlfriends ban you from shopping for clothes at the specialty stores with them due to a tendency to have your attention wander a bit too much.
(not to mention the salesclerks gripe about the amount of drool on the floor)
Rollhandler


----------



## fat hiker

spartan1 said:


> you know you're a FA when you check the dimensions forum daily



Amen, friend!


----------



## mergirl

hela90 said:


> when people are talking bad about fat women and you end up getting aroused


Nope, don't get it AT ALL. If people are being shit to fat women i get angry and tell them off. This is my first response. 
What do you mean? Am i missing something here?


----------



## mergirl

rollhandler said:


> Be careful of your wording, this is extrememly easy to take the wrong way.
> I think I understand the point you are trying to make *but* I know I'm an FA when people are talking BAD about fat women and I find myself angered and want to defend their position as people that deserve the minimal respect of any other person or group.
> Rollhandler


Can i ask you, what point do you think he was trying to make?


----------



## frankman

mergirl said:


> Can i ask you, what point do you think he was trying to make?



I expect he meant that when it's not really trashy, he gets aroused by the same stuff other people use to scold. Stuff like:

"Look at that, she's got more chins than a chinese phonebook."

Others chuckle, he goes oooh yeah. Stuff that in-the-closet FAs say to divert the attention from the fact that they too are staring. 



And somewhere deep down I guess you knew what he meant too, and didn't really think that when it got really insulting, he'd be all horned up.


----------



## mergirl

frankman said:


> I expect he meant that when it's not really trashy, he gets aroused by the same stuff other people use to scold. Stuff like:
> 
> "Look at that, she's got more chins than a chinese phonebook."
> 
> Others chuckle, he goes oooh yeah. Stuff that in-the-closet FAs say to divert the attention from the fact that they too are staring.
> 
> 
> 
> And somewhere deep down I guess you knew what he meant too, and didn't really think that when it got really insulting, he'd be all horned up.


No. I didn't know what he was talking about. Not even deep down. This is why i asked him. I have just never had the experience of hearing someone being bullied and me getting turned on. Never. Only angry. 
Thats interesting though. 
Ive never hung around with people who thought it was funny to make fun of fat people though, so i wouldn't know. If anyone i don't know said anything shitty about another woman based on looks to me..they would be laughing on the other side of thier face by the time i was through with them.
NO NO NO.
I won't be grouped in with this sort of disgusting behaviour.


----------



## rollhandler

mergirl said:


> Can i ask you, what point do you think he was trying to make?



I believe it was about off color size related jokes. I can understand where he comes from _if that was in fact his intended point of topic_.

When a *good *off color joke is made a mental picture is formed. Just as my screename is often taken to mean something sexual, in the context of this forum, so also a good off color fat joke is often taken with a sexual mental picture and in the mind of some FAs. Not only can the joke be funny for the mental picture it makes, sometimes where the joke leaves off the train of thought leaves the station to erotic pastures. Intent and content make the difference between anger and erotic in these instances for me.

For Instance In the context of the YO' Mama jokes;

In the past I've had jokes made about my girlfriend being so fat and me being so skinny that she sat on me once and it took a week to find out where I was.

Point 1) I laughed at the joke due to the mental picture of me being so skinny as to get stuck in the crack of my girlfriends butt. Yes, I have a good sense of humor about my size and my preference. I also have a very vivid imagination which brings me to.........

Point 2) This got me thinking about my girlfriends butt being large enough to achieve this. This got the train of thought to leave the station for further erotic exploration of that line of thought.

3) The resulting hardon was not easy to hide a few moments later as my thoughts started rolling along those lines.

The people in question know my preference, what size my GF was, and were not being derogatory either to my GF or myself. Their intent was good natured ribbing (see the conversation in my signature) and although it was a fat joke, it was actually directed at me personally for MY skinnyness. Had it been meant in a derogatory manner not only would I have NOT laughed or gotten aroused but I would have gotten angry and indignant toward the bigotted behaviour.

I believe our Fellow FA made a very common male mistake and used language cruder than necessary and used a wrong word or slang term instead of common or more courteous terminology and yes I called him on his word usage immediately. 

With luck he gets it and this mistake wont happen again.
I considered the source immediately looking at his post count and registration date. They are out of proportion being registered for years with only 4 posts. I *also* took offense to the language and what it insinuated. However, I believe that his intent was one of commaradarie his error one of eagerness, and am willing to reserve judgement, hoping instead that his language skills and word usage improve with further posts. Seeing my post immediately below his will (I hope) help his posting skills.

Rollhandler


----------



## mergirl

rollhandler said:


> I believe our Fellow FA made a very common male mistake and used language cruder than necessary and used a wrong word or slang term instead of common or more courteous terminology and yes I called him on his word usage immediately.
> 
> With luck he gets it and this mistake wont happen again.
> I considered the source immediately looking at his post count and registration date. They are out of proportion being registered for years with only 4 posts. I *also* took offense to the language and what it insinuated. However, I believe that his intent was one of commaradarie his error one of eagerness, and am willing to reserve judgement, hoping instead that his language skills and word usage improve with further posts. Seeing my post immediately below his will (I hope) help his posting skills.
> 
> Rollhandler



So basically, he will learn to lie about what he is actually feeling or try to descibe it in such a way that it does not seem quite so hanus. Basically he was talking about getting off when people are being derogitory to fat women. You can wrap a ribbon around that and it still isn't pretty. I don't think words are the problem here. 
I just can't imagine any of my friends telling a 'yo mama' style joke aimed at me or my gf because they have more respect than that for both of us and arn't 12. Maby its a boy thing.. Do any other ffas get turned on when you hear fat men/women being the but of jokes??
Maby i'm the weird one here.


----------



## balletguy

u know u are an FA when....you are at the beach or at the pool and see a BBW and need to jump in the cool wanter to cool yourself off


----------



## rollhandler

mergirl said:


> So basically, he will learn to lie about what he is actually feeling or try to descibe it in such a way that it does not seem quite so hanus. Basically he was talking about getting off when people are being derogitory to fat women. You can wrap a ribbon around that and it still isn't pretty. I don't think words are the problem here.
> I just can't imagine any of my friends telling a 'yo mama' style joke aimed at me or my gf because they have more respect than that for both of us and arn't 12. Maby its a boy thing.. Do any other ffas get turned on when you hear fat men/women being the but of jokes??
> Maby i'm the weird one here.



You asked what I thought.
I made an assumption based on my experiences as an FA male and a lack of information about how he portrays his preference in public, I merely point out one way that his wording can be taken in a manner less negative than it may seem at first blush. Someone else also brought up another context that it COULD have been meant. Both of us were simply giving alternate contexts and making no claims to knowing with any certainty the mind of the original poster.

I know that men tease each other about their girlfriends and men make jokes about the stereotypes of women in much the same way that women make the same jokes about men. If it is good natured,and without ill intent, it can be funny, and in some cases it can be theraputic. All I did was reserve judgement of a percieved slight of language choosing instead to give the benefit of the doubt that his intent wasn't derogatory.

As far as talking bad in the context of degradation/denigration toward women, fat or otherwise, I don't consciously condone the behaviour any more than I would tolerate it toward any ethnicity or social grouping. If he is a closeted FA and quietly getting aroused at degrading types of conversations and jokes or even participating in it to deflect attention from himself as an FA then he is complicit to the behaviour and that is wrong! I have neither the tolerance for that type of behaviour, nor would I associate myself with it or defend it knowingly. 

Rollhandler


----------



## ESPN Cutie

spartan1 said:


> you know you're a FA when you check the dimensions forum daily



*Best. Answer. Ever. Period.*


----------



## spartan1

thanks for all the support on my last post i just thought that up off the top of my head


----------



## Scorsese86

You know you're a FA when you play the song "From Small Things", and hope the girl gains weight, not fame


----------



## Webmaster

*You know you are an Fa when.......* you realize that you've been given the wondrous gift of seeing and experiencing the beauty and allure of fatness.


----------



## joswitch

mergirl said:


> You prefer the 'before' to the 'after' pics.
> 
> That was my first thought though i'm sure there are lots of answers to that question and the answer will be different for everyone.
> 
> xmer



when you see a gorgeous bbw as you're out and about and suddenly your whole damn day is that much better... it's like the sun just came out inside you!


----------



## rollhandler

Webmaster said:


> *You know you are an Fa when.......* you realize that you've been given the wondrous gift of seeing and experiencing the beauty and allure of fatness.



How about when you travel to another country and start a magazine and website to help fellow FAs and BBWs connect and communicate and grow as a community, helping many grow and understand that they aren't alone, we aren't as strange as many of us grew up thinking, and publicly acknowledging to the thinner world at large the fact that fat girls are more than just desired but (as every FA already knows) desirable! 
I cannot thank you enough Conrad! You set an example that is admirable to all FAs
Rollhandler


----------



## mergirl

rollhandler said:


> How about when you travel to another country and start a magazine and website to help fellow FAs and BBWs connect and communicate and grow as a community, helping many grow and understand that they aren't alone, we aren't as strange as many of us grew up thinking, and publicly acknowledging to the thinner world at large the fact that fat girls are more than just desired but (as every FA already knows) desirable!
> I cannot thank you enough Conrad! You set an example that is admirable to all FAs
> Rollhandler


yeah, that one has been done already!! lmao 
How about.. You know you are an fa when... Dimensions tells you.
Before that i just thought fat people were hot. Now i know i have a whole name that describes that!


----------



## rollhandler

mergirl said:


> yeah, that one has been done already!! lmao
> How about.. You know you are an fa when... Dimensions tells you.
> Before that i just thought fat people were hot. Now i know i have a whole name that describes that!



Whoops, exhausted late night posting............ not the greatest idea I guess.
Oh well it bears repeating anyway.
Rollhandler


----------



## lovesgaininggirls

You know you're an FA when you see a bikini shot and you want to see a BIG BELLY more than big boobs!


----------



## gothowl

You know you're an fa when you're not ashamed to be seen with her
in public...
Espescialy when you are at a fast food joint and you see her eating 3 or more burgers,and you have a huge smile on your face while you look at her and think to yourself: "damn i love her""


----------



## gothowl

Tad said:


> When your cat is "kneading" your wife's thighs and you get a little jealous



Same here...:


----------



## Lightning Man

gothowl said:


> You know you're an FA when you're not ashamed to be seen with her in public, especially when you are at a fast food joint and you see her eating 3 or more burgers,and you have a huge smile on your face while you look at her and think to yourself: "Damn, I love her."


Well said!


----------



## prettysteve

Your sweetie pie weighs 200lbs more than you,Eats more than you , Can Squash , Crush & Squeeze the life out of you in bed and you just love the pain.:eat2:


----------



## Weirdo890

You know you're an FA when a BBW in a one piece swimsuit turns you on far more than a skinny woman in a string bikini.

You're an FA when you think publications like Playboy or Penthouse would benefit by having centerfolds like Plump Princess or Gaining Goddess.


----------



## natepogue

mergirl said:


> Nope, don't get it AT ALL. If people are being shit to fat women i get angry and tell them off. This is my first response.
> What do you mean? Am i missing something here?





mergirl said:


> Can i ask you, what point do you think he was trying to make?





mergirl said:


> No. I didn't know what he was talking about. Not even deep down. This is why i asked him. I have just never had the experience of hearing someone being bullied and me getting turned on. Never. Only angry.
> Thats interesting though.
> Ive never hung around with people who thought it was funny to make fun of fat people though, so i wouldn't know. If anyone i don't know said anything shitty about another woman based on looks to me..they would be laughing on the other side of thier face by the time i was through with them.
> NO NO NO.
> I won't be grouped in with this sort of disgusting behaviour.





mergirl said:


> So basically, he will learn to lie about what he is actually feeling or try to descibe it in such a way that it does not seem quite so hanus. Basically he was talking about getting off when people are being derogitory to fat women. You can wrap a ribbon around that and it still isn't pretty. I don't think words are the problem here.
> I just can't imagine any of my friends telling a 'yo mama' style joke aimed at me or my gf because they have more respect than that for both of us and arn't 12. Maby its a boy thing.. Do any other ffas get turned on when you hear fat men/women being the but of jokes??
> Maby i'm the weird one here.





im a long time lurker here, just read this whole thread, and i gotta say, the only thing that's turned me off form being a poster here at Dims are posts like this.

Stop being over-sensitive!! The guy was noting how what one person finds "joke worthy" he finds attractive. DUHHHH!!!! If someone is making fun of a girls fat ass, thighs, or belly, it's not too unreasonable for an FA to get aroused by the mention of it. How this is hard to understand, is beyond me....


Anyways, to add to the thread,

you know you're an FA when everything mentioned in this thread makes you laugh, smile, cry, and wait for the day yo find your own BBW!!


----------



## mergirl

I'm glad i started this thread that made you laugh, cry, smile...and also which has turned you off becoming a poster here at Dims. Glad.. oh so glad. So in a sense..i made you post and not post at the same time. Fantastic. 
I forgot about this argument... Someone said that .."You know you are an Fa when someone makes fun of a fat woman and it turns you on".. If you were the fat woman in question i'm thinking that encounter might just fuck up your sexuality a wee bit. Funny, this also ties in nicely with what i am currently debating about a story in the library..
I smell sock puppets!!!


----------



## mergirl

You know you are an Fa when.... you respect fat people enough to defend them against idiots who can only think with their cocks.


----------



## Judge_Dre

You know your a FA when you thought Ricki Lake, Camryn Manheim, Carnie Wilson, Latifah and Monique looked hotter before they lost weight.


----------



## natepogue

mergirl said:


> I'm glad i started this thread that made you laugh, cry, smile...and also which has turned you off becoming a poster here at Dims. Glad.. oh so glad. So in a sense..i made you post and not post at the same time. Fantastic.
> I forgot about this argument... Someone said that .."You know you are an Fa when someone makes fun of a fat woman and it turns you on".. If you were the fat woman in question i'm thinking that encounter might just fuck up your sexuality a wee bit. Funny, this also ties in nicely with what i am currently debating about a story in the library..
> I smell sock puppets!!!



im not sure i get what youre saying, but i think you should re think the original joke in your head and not over complicate it...



mergirl said:


> You know you are an Fa when.... you respect fat people enough to defend them against idiots who can only think with their cocks.



yes, i only think with my penis. luckily my penis graduated from a a prestigious college and is a noteworthy source :smitten:


----------



## joswitch

Judge_Dre said:


> You know your a FA when you thought Ricki Lake, Camryn Manheim, Carnie Wilson, Latifah and Monique looked hotter before they lost weight.



A-men! especially Ricki, Carnie and Queen La! But Queen La still rules!


----------



## joswitch

Weirdo890 said:


> You know you're an FA when a BBW in a one piece swimsuit turns you on far more than a skinny woman in a string bikini.
> 
> *You're an FA when you think publications like Playboy or Penthouse would benefit by having centerfolds like Plump Princess or Gaining Goddess.*



It should be the LAW that everything like Nuts or Zoo or Loaded should feature at least one cute fat chick per issue! If I was King o' the World that would totally happen!


----------



## joswitch

natepogue said:


> im not sure i get what youre saying, but i think you should re think the original joke in your head and not over complicate it...
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i only think with my penis. luckily my penis graduated from a a prestigious college and is a noteworthy source :smitten:



Did it have to wear a little mortarboard hat on graduation day?
And how did it throw it up in the air?
Oh.
Ok, got an answer! 
Thanks, my autovisuallization.


----------



## Weirdo890

You know you're an FA whe you like to read the tabloids for the celebrity weight gain articles. :blush:


----------



## Weirdo890

joswitch said:


> It should be the LAW that everything like Nuts or Zoo or Loaded should feature at least one cute fat chick per issue! If I was King o' the World that would totally happen!



One, hell, at least TEN per issue. At least once a year the cute fat chick has to be centerfold. As for king of the world, how about co-rulers with me. We could definitely make the world better.


----------



## Starling

I'm sure most of these have been done before, but: 

* Your idea of picking up guys includes the Big and Tall shop.
* You get unhealthily excited when a fat dude comes by you on an airplane, and unhealthily disappointed when he sits in another row. 
* You are everybody's favorite wingman, since you spend all night chatting up the fat guys, leaving your friends to go for the "hot" ones.
* How good your day was is directly proportionate to how many cute fat guys you saw out and about.


----------



## Clonenumber47

You know you're an FA when :

1. You find yourself watching reruns of the Anna Nicole Show, for different reasons than the rest of the populous.

2. You track down specific airing times of TV show episodes featuring fat people. (I.E. The CSI episode when they attend the BBW Convention in Vegas).

3. You watch the first week or two of " The Biggest Loser", just to see the nice folks before they take the weight loss plunge.

4. Your search criteria on any singles site always has "more to love" check marked.

5. Any news banner mentioning anything about weight gain/loss catches your eye almost immediately.

6. You wonder why can't you make a plus-sized WOW character.

7. You park in a further spot from the door of a store, in hopes a fat person will come along and take the closer spot.

8. You offer to help those of plus-size carry things from the store to their car.

9. You look at the elderly and injured riding in electronic wheelchairs and think, "that chair should only ever be be used for fat people".

10. You find the word obese to be one of two things:
A. Too harsh, and is thrown around too freely by skinny people.
B. A super turn-on when used by your lover.


----------



## Tooz

Clonenumber47 said:


> 9. You look at the elderly and injured riding in electronic wheelchairs and think, "that chair should only ever be be used for fat people".



To say I take issue with this statement might just be the greatest understatement of all time.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

You park further away so you can wait for elderly and injured people to park in the spot closest to the door so when they least expect it you tackle them and be like DO YOU KNOW THIS IS FOR FAT PEOPLE 

SDFAJHASHDFJHFJKL!!!!!


----------



## TraciJo67

Tooz said:


> To say I take issue with this statement might just be the greatest understatement of all time.



Ditto. To say that I echo your sentiment would be the 2nd greatest understatement of all time.


----------



## exile in thighville

Clonenumber47 said:


> 9. You look at the elderly and injured riding in electronic wheelchairs and think, "that chair should only ever be be used for fat people".



i also think this with public transportation, zoning ordinances and sex swings


----------



## Weeze

Oh, nevermind.


----------



## Weirdo890

Clonenumber47 said:


> You know you're an FA when :
> 
> 1. You find yourself watching reruns of the Anna Nicole Show, for different reasons than the rest of the populous.



That would be me, if E! ever ran reruns of the show.


----------



## Clonenumber47

Clonenumber47 said:


> 7. You park in a further spot from the door of a store, in hopes a fat person will come along and take the closer spot.
> 
> 9. You look at the elderly and injured riding in electronic wheelchairs and think, "that chair should only ever be be used for fat people".



On a serious note:

It has been brought to my attention that I inadvertently offended one or more users. I do apologize. It was not my intention to offend. The two lines above were meant more as satire comedy, over literal interpretation. I am truly sorry if anyone was offended whether you voice your opinion to me directly or indirectly. 

back to Comedy:

You know you're an FA when :

1. You don't want to upset any of the lovely plus-sized people you associate with on an online forum, and will retract an earlier satire joke because it doesn't _fly_ through text.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

You know you're an FA when...

...You can't watch NBC's "The Biggest Loser" because you know that eventually all the BBW's will only be a fraction of the person they are now. Sigh.

(All my postings is certified "Electric Wheelchair Free" by NADA - National Association of Disabled Americans)

'


----------



## Weirdo890

You know you're an FA when you're wondering when Disney is going to have a fat princess in a movie.


----------



## lovesgaininggirls

Weirdo890 said:


> You know you're an FA when you're wondering when Disney is going to have a fat princess in a movie.



I knew I was an FA when one of my girl friends who was about 5'6 and weighed around 150 asked me if she should go on a diet and I had the courage to say YES, if you put ON weight, not take it off!


----------



## Dism4l

You know you're an FA when:
you're eating junk food in your room because your parents are downstairs watching "The Biggest Loser"


----------



## Weirdo890

You know you're an FA when:

You want the contestants of _The Biggest Loser_ or _Dance Your A** Off_ to rebel against the shows producers and slay them.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Weirdo890 said:


> You know you're an FA when:
> 
> You want the contestants of _The Biggest Loser_ or _Dance Your A** Off_ to rebel against the shows producers and slay them.



Why? Those people are obviously unhappy being fat. Why begrudge them the thing they want? 

I heard the people from Dance your A** off didn't lose very much weight though. That's what they insinuated on The Soup anyway. I didn't watch the show.


----------



## LoveBHMS

When your celebrity crushes are Chris Farley, Kevin James, Jack Black, and Vinnie D'Onofrio.

When you applaud the state of NJ for electing Chris Christie because he's fat and feel like the electorate was sticking it to the jerks who don't realize some women might find him attractive.


----------



## Gspoon

You know you are an FA when you see a BBW and you are like "That is hot"

Lols... ok, let me think of a more clever thing to say!



You know you are an FA when someone starts talking about weight or fat, your mind instantly goes to a BBW/BHM nekkid.


----------



## JaytheFA

.....when You Build Your Life Around "sewing For Fat Chicks"...just So You Can "sew For Fat Chicks"!!


----------



## mergirl

When you know using the lable 'Fa' is actually meaningless and you should just get to it and be with fat people without hand wringing, lies or debate.


----------



## Weirdo890

mergirl said:


> When you know using the lable 'Fa' is actually meaningless and you should just get to it and be with fat people without hand wringing, lies or debate.



I think you have officially ended this thread. How do you top that?


----------



## Lightning Man

Weirdo890 said:


> I think you have officially ended this thread. How do you top that?


Eye of the beholder. If you don't think the term FA is meaningless, the post is a lot less awesome.


----------



## mergirl

Lightning Man said:


> Eye of the beholder. If you don't think the term FA is meaningless, the post is a lot less awesome.


Awsome lightning strike! POW! 
What does 'Fa' mean to you? What makes this term so meaningful?


----------



## Lightning Man

mergirl said:


> Awesome lightning strike! POW!
> What does 'Fa' mean to you? What makes this term so meaningful?


Not sure what the front part is supposed to mean. Is it sarcasm saying that I think I scored some sort of point? I don't think I did. I just disagree with you that FA is a meaningless label.

FA means to me what it denotatively stands for: Fat Admirer. Connotatively to me it means people like me who, after years of being told implicitly and explicitly that it was wrong or weird to like plumpness as a part of a woman's being, realized that we do nonetheless *and* that's okay.

I fall in love with women (individual human beings), but my personal aesthetics are to women who are corpulent.

Imagine you were a BBW and were told by significant people in your life that it was wrong to be plump and something to be ashamed of. Then imagine you find that there are a whole bunch of plump women who aren't ashamed of it, some even proud of it, who carry themselves with positive bearing. You might want to be a part of that group. And you might be proud of it.

Now flip that to being an FA and finding this place. Such a thing as an FA has made it easier for me to deal with the people in my life who would judge someone by what size dress she wears. I'm proud to be an FA and it means quite a bit to me.


----------



## mergirl

no..no sarcasm.. POW-like an awsome super power. Thanks for the pm.
I find the term fa a bit pointless and slighty objectifying. If it were not called 'fa' it might be just as useful to you?


----------



## Lightning Man

mergirl said:


> no..no sarcasm.. POW-like an awsome super power. Thanks for the pm.
> I find the term fa a bit pointless and slighty objectifying. If it were not called 'fa' it might be just as useful to you?


I'm all for a better term. I just haven't heard one yet.


----------



## Gspoon

I use FA because it seems Universal. I don't consider FA to be an objectifying term whatsoever, just like I don't consider BBW/BHM to be objectifying. It is just a term and that is it. It holds no power over anyone and if it is really that big of a problem for some people to use it, then by all means, come up with a new term that is fair and not as objectifying.

Anyway, I am drawing away from the thread.



You know you are an FA when you hear a bass drum and think back to cartoons when a character got fat or really big... and secretly wish that that sound would be played when you patted a BBW's belly.... oh... how I wish.


----------



## mergirl

lmao. I guess i shouldn't have worried about simple terms being objectifying!


----------



## Amarillowave

you can't get an erection from looking at skinny girls anymore.


----------



## Weirdo890

You know you're an FA when you have _The Anna Nicole Show_ on constant loops on your DVD player.


----------



## balletguy

when you prefer to go to lunch at an old country buffet with two big girls from the office, and just watch them eat plate after plate of food


----------



## GTAFA

...when the "before" pictures in the Jenny Craig ad always look better than the "after" pics.


----------



## Lamia

fat hiker said:


> They used to at least mention sizes more - my well worn 1976 version carefully gives you the chest, waist and upper arm measurements of Robert Earl Hughes (then the heaviest man ever), not to mention his weight at various ages, and a list with details of all the other men of over 800 pounds who had been 'reliably' reported. They give a bust measurement for Ida Maitland, then thought to be the heaviest ever woman, and there's even a photo of Billy and Doug McGuire, the world's fattest twins, on the back cover!
> 
> The Guinness book used to be such fun...



He is from my county and they have his pants in our musuem. I remember seeing them as a kid and not believing they were real.


----------



## topoftherange

1) When you take a special interest in the Female Heavyweight and Open weight categories in International Judo competitions despite normally not having the slightest interest in Judo!

2) When you take a special interest in the Female Javelin, Discus and Hammer events in the Olympics despite normally not having the slightest interests in these disciplines!

3) When your favorite soprano opera singers not only have beautiful voices, but the imposing figures to match, often playing Wagnerian heroines.

4) When you wish you could impersonate a chair or a couch that has been sat upon by a woman of extremely generous proportions.

5) When your work colleagues drool after a very thin woman and you don't really know what to say in response.


----------



## Kinnaird

topoftherange said:


> 1)
> 
> 2) When you take a special interest in the Female Javelin, Discus and Hammer events in the Olympics despite normally not having the slightest interests in these disciplines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda what he said!
> 
> Mines was 2 fold...94 Olympics. Australian basketball player, and Dominican Republican Volleyball player, sitting on the end of the bench. Both larger ladies shall we say, both possessing the most amazing eyes I had ever seen.
> 
> That they were larger, I didn't really realise, until game 2 of the Australian basketball team when I realised I wasn't quite looking at the red headed model they were telling me to look at!
> 
> Quite the clumsy explanation, but they were my first 2 crushes!
Click to expand...


----------



## bbwlover19

i Agree with the 5th one totatly



topoftherange said:


> 1) When you take a special interest in the Female Heavyweight and Open weight categories in International Judo competitions despite normally not having the slightest interest in Judo!
> 
> 2) When you take a special interest in the Female Javelin, Discus and Hammer events in the Olympics despite normally not having the slightest interests in these disciplines!
> 
> 3) When your favorite soprano opera singers not only have beautiful voices, but the imposing figures to match, often playing Wagnerian heroines.
> 
> 4) When you wish you could impersonate a chair or a couch that has been sat upon by a woman of extremely generous proportions.
> 
> 5) When your work colleagues drool after a very thin woman and you don't really know what to say in response.


----------



## bmann0413

When you're talking to your friends, a BBW walks by. You can't help but to look and smile for a moment. Then you can't remember what it was you were talking about.

That happens to me a lot. lol


----------



## rollhandler

bmann0413 said:


> When you're talking to your friends, a BBW walks by. You can't help but to look and smile for a moment. Then you can't remember what it was you were talking about.
> 
> That happens to me a lot. lol



I have a similar issue. I get up to do something, pass her, and end up in a room of the house with no idea why I am there, cant remember what I was supposed to do or why I got up from the sofa in the first place. I thought I was getting old and losing my mind a bit at a time. Now I realize that I don't have this issue when shes not here, but I feel like an Alzheimer patient when shes around.
There's nothing like a sexy woman to make a man totally lose his focus!
Rollhandler


----------



## Twilley

Damn straight...


----------



## joswitch

bmann0413 said:


> When you're talking to your friends, a BBW walks by. You can't help but to look and smile for a moment. Then you can't remember what it was you were talking about.
> 
> That happens to me a lot. lol



Ahahaha! Yep! Me too!


----------



## rollhandler

I went to a local adult shop years ago with another couple. As soon as I entered the store I noticed the lingerie section. Why? It was not so much the lingerie rack itself (which had nothing over a size 12 on it) but the display hanging over the rack. 

Hanging over the rack were a pair of panties which, for display purposes, were from side to side close to 3 ft across. I stopped dead in my tracks and imagined meeting the woman who fit them.
Rollhandler


----------



## balletguy

You know you are an FA when you are at the beach and you get caught staring at BBW's while your friends are staring at the skinny girls

You know you are an FA when you get a part time job at Dress Barn just because you love BBW's


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

You know you're an FA when you see three friends walking down the street together and you can't help but look at the fattest one.


----------



## joswitch

double post :doh:


----------



## Scorsese86

Funny thing happened now tonight. I take English this semester on college, and I was reading through the list of words on a piece of paper for phoentics, and the word belly was there. That's three hours ago, and I have imagined bellies ever since.


----------



## Expando

When an otherwise mundane shopping trip becomes something worth remembering because you were in a queue behind a sexy BBW...


----------



## Expando

Ooh...ooh...ooh...

And when you live in a country that uses the metric system and you get a thrill out of converting kilos to pounds and vice-versa...


----------



## Expando

One more... one more...

When a BBW sits next to you on the bus or train and you're in heaven...


----------



## Expando

Last one... promise...

But did anyone ever get somewhat aroused watching that old Looney Tunes cartoon with the two dogs, and they end up in a butcher's shop with the little dog feeding the bigger dog all the steaks until he becomes so fat that he can't move?

My little confession...


----------



## Amaranthine

When you're eager for people to start gaining their Freshman 25 (yes, it went up!) so you can watch.


----------



## rollhandler

Expando said:


> Last one... promise...
> 
> But did anyone ever get somewhat aroused watching that old Looney Tunes cartoon with the two dogs, and they end up in a butcher's shop with the little dog feeding the bigger dog all the steaks until he becomes so fat that he can't move?
> 
> My little confession...



This for me was twofold. The first part was watching the bully laying there filled and fattened to capacity and unable to do anything but lay there and moan in the ecstasy of his own overindulgence. The second part was when the little dog pops a funnel into the bully's mouth while upending and pouring the contents of a huge can into the bloated and immobile one while stating "This time, I didn't forget the gravy." 
Rollhandler


----------



## tonynyc

rollhandler said:


> This for me was twofold. The first part was watching the bully laying there filled and fattened to capacity and unable to do anything but lay there and moan in the ecstasy of his own overindulgence. The second part was when the little dog pops a funnel into the bully's mouth while upending and pouring the contents of a huge can into the bloated and immobile one while stating "This time, I didn't forget the gravy."
> Rollhandler



Chow Hound is a classic :bow:


----------



## GentleSavage

Or when the only reason you enjoy opera music is because you can imagine the larger luscious ladies singing it.

Opera rules.


----------



## Fox

when you have an account on this website and you're not fat.


----------



## CastingPearls

When he's a BHM and you tell him he could stand to gain a few.


----------



## rickydaniels

on a Wednesday afternoon! Seriously I know I married and all but I still like to look. Wednesdays for some reason at my local grocery store is loaded with BBW's close to my age group. I gotta be careful because I've had a few notice me checking them out! hahaha


----------



## fat hiker

When your lab partner remarks (with regard to bench space) that "Every man needs to expand" and your first thought is not of lab equipment but waistlines....


----------



## Goreki

mergirl said:


> edx said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> - When one of the first things you did, upon getting a thesaurus, was look through it for all the adjectives for 'fat.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!! I didnt know anyone else did that!! I remember doing this when i was younger. Even the WORD 'fat' turned me on.. Didn't happen to draw doodles of fat bellies and then feel all aroused and guilty and scribble over the top of them too did you???
> :blush:
Click to expand...

... I did that too. AND my thesaurus had a fat/skinny comparison picture, and I would get it out of my bookshelf just to look at that.


----------



## bbwlover19

2. You track down specific airing times of TV show episodes featuring fat people. (I.E. The CSI episode when they attend the BBW Convention in Vegas). 
Dose any one Know where i can find that epsoide i saw it once when i was still in the closet and wanderinf if i like big girls now that im out an love bif girls i wanna find it an watch it cause like u said i love tracking shows with big girls





Clonenumber47 said:


> You know you're an FA when:
> 
> 1. You find yourself watching reruns of the Anna Nicole Show, for different reasons than the rest of the populous.
> 
> 2. You track down specific airing times of TV show episodes featuring fat people. (I.E. The CSI episode when they attend the BBW Convention in Vegas).
> 
> 3. You watch the first week or two of " The Biggest Loser", just to see the nice folks before they take the weight loss plunge.
> 
> 4. Your search criteria on any singles site always has "more to love" check marked.
> 
> 5. Any news banner mentioning anything about weight gain/loss catches your eye almost immediately.
> 
> 6. You wonder why can't you make a plus-sized WOW character.
> 
> 7. You park in a further spot from the door of a store, in hopes a fat person will come along and take the closer spot.
> 
> 8. You offer to help those of plus-size carry things from the store to their car.
> 
> 9. You look at the elderly and injured riding in electronic wheelchairs and think, "that chair should only ever be be used for fat people".
> 
> 10. You find the word obese to be one of two things:
> A. Too harsh, and is thrown around too freely by skinny people.
> B. A super turn-on when used by your lover.


----------



## GTAFA

GentleSavage said:


> Or when the only reason you enjoy opera music is because you can imagine the larger luscious ladies singing it.



Ah sadly, they don't make them like they used to. BBW (let alone SSBBW) singers are the exception where they were once the rule. But of course when you're listening to a recording --especially the older ones-- you can visualize anything you like!

Oh and regarding this charming phrase


GentleSavage said:


> Opera rules.


 ....that reminds me of Robert Lepage (directing / designing the new Ring Cycle at the Met), who has said on more than one occasion that opera is the mother of all the arts; so in a sense it does rule.


----------



## spydermunkee

rollhandler said:


> I have a similar issue. I get up to do something, pass her, and end up in a room of the house with no idea why I am there, cant remember what I was supposed to do or why I got up from the sofa in the first place. I thought I was getting old and losing my mind a bit at a time. Now I realize that I don't have this issue when shes not here, but I feel like an Alzheimer patient when shes around.
> There's nothing like a sexy woman to make a man totally lose his focus!
> Rollhandler





Omg yes! I feel like the dumbest man on earth while my baby is around.. and it doesn't help that she's majoring in psychology. *wipes drool off his chin* huh? what were you saying, honey? >_<

I agree with. just about everything.this thread is full of win.


----------



## watts63

When you want to lick off their huge bellies with whip cream?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

watts63 said:


> When you want to lick off their huge bellies with whip cream?




Nothing wrong with that.....


----------



## goatboy

When your favorite Toni Collete movie is Muriel's Wedding.


----------



## Fuzzy

GTAFA said:


> ...when the "before" pictures in the Jenny Craig ad always look better than the "after" pics.



Before Pic Rep!


----------



## PeanutButterfly

you know youre an FA when you stumble across pictures you drew as a kid and all the stick figures have bellies like this O instead of |


----------



## davidburton

PeanutButterfly said:


> you know youre an FA when you stumble across pictures you drew as a kid and all the stick figures have bellies like this O instead of |



haha and you also know you're an fa when you think the letter O looks like a belly


----------



## GTAFA

I remember being fascinated by the letter W. What does it look like to you? It's usually the biggest letter in any font.


----------



## Kenster102.5

You look back at all the teachers you had who were very well shaped, and you wish you were back in that class again...


----------



## Karter

Awwh now that was so sweet. That is How you can tell. They look at you and mean it as if you were a Top sized Model...... I had one long ago I cant wait til I recieve another you just be on cloud 9 all day long


----------



## Karter

goodthings said:


> when you will sit at milestones (a trendy restaurant where I live) and gaze at your woman with attraction, hold her hand, find reasons to touch her and when she asks what you like about her looks you tell her that she is sexy and beautiful and look at her in a way she can tell you mean it.


So True......Makes you feel like you David Hasslhoff or A top Sized Model. I use to have one in my life long ago I stayed on cloud 9. Thats LOVE


----------



## Weirdo890

When Playboy's models simply don't do it for you.


----------



## Burke_Rakers

atcAlan said:


> I thought of one. You know your an FA when you actually bought the Steve Martin movie "The man with Two Brains and only watch the last two minutes when Kathleen Turner's character gets fat and Steve loves her because he fell in love with her for her personality. I have a jpg of Kathleen in the fatsuit on my harddrive.



Oh...yes, I bought that movie just for that scene!


----------



## bmann0413

Weirdo890 said:


> When Playboy's models simply don't do it for you.



So I'm NOT the only one who thinks like this! lol


----------



## JonesT

When you would rather watch shows like The Biggest Loser instead of watching America's Next Top Model


----------



## HeavyDuty24

mergirl said:


> You prefer the 'before' to the 'after' pics.
> 
> That was my first thought though i'm sure there are lots of answers to that question and the answer will be different for everyone.
> 
> xmer




LOL!! me too!!! i do the same thing man.everytime i see those weight loss commercials i ALWAYS perfer the before pic much more then the after always.:bow: but here is mine...


when you watch Biggest Loser only up until they start losing too much weight.XD


----------



## natepogue

You know you are an FA when you make your girlfriend gain 20lbs before you'll talk to her brother. lmao!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover

watts63 said:


> When you want to lick off their huge bellies with whip cream?



YES! YES! YES!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover

Weirdo890 said:


> When Playboy's models simply don't do it for you.



This is so true. Nothing beats a BBW calendar!


----------



## Agent 007

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> This is so true. Nothing beats a BBW calendar!



What a coincidence! I bought a BBW calender at the last BBW party I attended.


----------



## Scorsese86

You know you are a FA when your mom gives you a catalogue from a plus-size store... because she knows this is the kinda of women you like.


----------



## Sleepy

You know you are an FA when you hope your future wife will gain weight, not lose weight, for the wedding and honeymoon next summer.


----------



## Teecher

That's exactly what I'd be thinkin' too!

QUOTE=Sleepy;1642336]You know you are an FA when you hope your future wife will gain weight, not lose weight, for the wedding and honeymoon next summer.[/QUOTE]


----------



## captainawesome

When you go to the store, having a bad day, then realize it all turns around at the site you see -- a huge woman walking in ahead of you. Most would be frustrated at her slow pace I was excited.

Yep, it was me a couple days ago at the store and this may be the fattest woman I had seen, also in her 20s, swinging her left arm wildly as she was waddling in. Unfortunately, I lost her in the store, but she passed my car as I left the parking lot and her belly filled her jeans half way down her leg. Immediately I realized only an FA would stare in their car!


----------



## GTAFA

captainawesome said:


> When you go to the store, having a bad day, then realize it all turns around at the site you see -- a huge woman walking in ahead of you.



Ha!! very very true! the same thing happened to me today, feeling under the weather (a cold) at church. And then i saw a lovely SSBBW (with her husband, apparently a very happy couple), and i forgot everything else for awhile.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Agent 007 said:


> What a coincidence! I bought a BBW calender at the last BBW party I attended.




ahhh i want a BBW Calender your so lucky.:bow:


----------



## Carrie

HeavyDuty24 said:


> ahhh i want a BBW Calender your so lucky.:bow:


Clicky.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Carrie said:


> Clicky.




o yes thank you.ordering:bow::eat2::smitten::wubu:


----------



## paperman921

Carrie said:


> Clicky.



HOly, that calendar is beyond words. Thank you


----------



## Webmaster

mergirl said:


> You prefer the 'before' to the 'after' pics.
> 
> That was my first thought though i'm sure there are lots of answers to that question and the answer will be different for everyone.



How do you know you're an FA? Lots of examples were given of images and situation that spark an instant sexual response. That's certainly part of it and there's nothing wrong with it. 

It occurred to me, though, that that automatic response to fatness and situations caused by fatness are somewhat different from _being_ a FA. Human sexuality being what it is, sexual turn-ons can take people in this direction or that, and we sometimes find ourselves aroused by a thought or image or concept we hadn't considered before. Exploring all this can be very fulfilling and thrilling, but it also makes human fantasy life look somewhat fickle and unpredictable.

On the other hand, I'd say that finding that apart from any sexual angle, and decades after you become sexually aware, the thought, sight, touch and feel of a fat person still brings a smile to your face, warm feelings in your heart, and just generally a sense of wonder and gratitude and contentment, then you're definitely an FA.


----------



## paperman921

Webmaster said:


> How do you know you're an FA? Lots of examples were given of images and situation that spark an instant sexual response. That's certainly part of it and there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> It occurred to me, though, that that automatic response to fatness and situations caused by fatness are somewhat different from _being_ a FA. Human sexuality being what it is, sexual turn-ons can take people in this direction or that, and we sometimes find ourselves aroused by a thought or image or concept we hadn't considered before. Exploring all this can be very fulfilling and thrilling, but it also makes human fantasy life look somewhat fickle and unpredictable.
> 
> On the other hand, I'd say that finding that apart from any sexual angle, and decades after you become sexually aware, the thought, sight, touch and feel of a fat person still brings a smile to your face, warm feelings in your heart, and just generally a sense of wonder and gratitude and contentment, then you're definitely an FA.



Reading this makes complete sense to me


----------



## goatboy

When you DVR the Kymora Body Shaper infomercial.:eat2:


----------



## goatboy

When you overhear coworkers refer to a new employee, whom you haven't met yet as Thunder Thighs and you get a warm feeling and your eyes light up.


----------



## deadlysyndrome

goatboy said:


> When you overhear coworkers refer to a new employee, whom you haven't met yet as Thunder Thighs and you get a warm feeling and your eyes light up.



Reminds me of all the times I used to spend more time staring at a particular coworker instead of actually doing my work...


----------



## Pokerking2010

When all you date is fat people duh!!!


----------



## Blockierer

When your wife says to you, look right there is a fatty like me. 

This happened 2 hours ago.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

(Just did this today, when doing errands) When you're sprinting through the mall but you take your time to check out ladies when going by Torrid before going on your merry way!


----------



## Paw Paw

tonynyc said:


> 1. You prefer "Bodacious" or 'Plumpers" Magazine than "Playboy" .
> 2. You'd rather see gorgeous BBW featured in the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue.



And when you watch game shows looking for the big ladies.
Also when your girlfriend points them out for you, while holding your hand.


----------



## Kaylathebudgie

When I found out I just don't like skinny guys except they are black.
When I feel like grabbing a belly.
When I started to find bellies, guts look WAY BETTER THAN abs.
I HATE ABS. BELLIES RULE!!


----------



## The Orange Mage

StaySafeTonight said:


> (Just did this today, when doing errands) When you're sprinting through the mall but you take your time to check out ladies when going by Torrid before going on your merry way!



Guilty of this, minus the sprinting because I am a lazy. :happy:


----------



## J_Underscore

Your friends say "2 skinny girls is always enough for a guy" and you say "I don't NEED 2 skinny girls" ... (My 1 SSBBW gf is heavier than THREE skinny girls combined :smitten: :wubu: and engulfs me so much there's no room for another girl  haha)


----------



## tigerlily

You know you're a FFA when...

You seriously contemplate starting trouble at a club just to get some burly man-handling from club security.


----------



## joey86

J_JP_M said:


> Your friends say "2 skinny girls is always enough for a guy" and you say "I don't NEED 2 skinny girls" ... (My 1 SSBBW gf is heavier than THREE skinny girls combined :smitten: :wubu: and engulfs me so much there's no room for another girl  haha)



So true


----------



## rickydaniels

when the pin girls you draw keep getting fatter and fatter! LOL


----------



## seagirl

mergirl said:


> edx said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> - When one of the first things you did, upon getting a thesaurus, was look through it for all the adjectives for 'fat.'
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> OMG!! I didnt know anyone else did that!! I remember doing this when i was younger. Even the WORD 'fat' turned me on.. Didn't happen to draw doodles of fat bellies and then feel all aroused and guilty and scribble over the top of them too did you???
> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit i totally used to do that!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## seagirl

Kaylathebudgie said:


> When I feel like grabbing a belly.
> When I started to find bellies, guts look WAY BETTER THAN abs.
> I HATE ABS. BELLIES RULE!!



AMEN! :smitten:


----------



## Radman1110

When you hear about the recent national obesity reports that obesity is on the rise and wonder if it is really true by going for walks in the city. I would have to say, people watching is a lot more fun these days.


----------



## prettysteve

When you tell your skinny female co-workers at work that you love fat girls and they look at you like you in disbelief......:doh:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

You know you prefer fat guys when a frat boy hits on you and it only annoys you ._. And that happens far too often to the point that it's annoying.


----------



## And c

When you cant take your eyes off the before picture in a diet magazine


----------



## HeavyDuty24

when your out in public and you look only for BBW skipping all other body sizes.lol


----------



## GTAFA

HeavyDuty24 said:


> when your out in public and you look only for BBW skipping all other body sizes.lol



Very true,...and I'd even take that a step further. You know you're an FA, when you divide the world into BBW (or ssbbw), and everyone else. As a hetero male FA, sometimes it seems that thin women are from the same gender as men. There are the attractive people --bbw-- and everyone else.


----------



## MrRabbit

seagirl said:


> mergirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by edx
> - When one of the first things you did, upon getting a thesaurus, was look through it for all the adjectives for 'fat.'
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!! I didnt know anyone else did that!! I remember doing this when i was younger. Even the WORD 'fat' turned me on.. Didn't happen to draw doodles of fat bellies and then feel all aroused and guilty and scribble over the top of them too did you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> holy shit i totally used to do that!!!
Click to expand...

Me too. I speak several languages and one of the first words I look up when I buy a dictionary, is "fat" and its synonyms.


----------



## MrRabbit

You know you're an FA when you stare at bellies more often than at boobies


----------



## goatboy

When you DVR the Kimaro Body Shaper infomercial. :eat2:


----------



## phoenixcinder

You move to the UK for an adventure and once arrived and after some research you decide to move to the part of the country with the highest obesity level in adults.


----------



## BigFA

When you look forward to eating at the food court at your local mall because it is filled with fat women all enjoying the pleasure of fast food.


----------



## BigWheels

KHayes666 said:


> You know you're an FA when you fly a jeep through outer space going apeshit with Nintendo controllers



Can you explain this one??


----------



## tigerlily

You're driving on the 605 and pass the sign for Biggest Loser auditions and your first thought is about what you should wear and not about telling someone who told you they would be interested in going on the show.


----------



## idontspeakespn

MrRabbit said:


> Me too. I speak several languages and one of the first words I look up when I buy a dictionary, is "fat" and its synonyms.



I like the word Zaftig, myself: 

Zaftig, adj: having a full rounded figure; pleasingly plump.

I think it should be used more in everyday conversation. I used the word _Rubenesque_ the other day to describe my boss, who, I think, is truly one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen in my life plus-sized or not, and my co-workers looked at me as if I had said she was a troll. 

*sigh* 

But one cannot sow and harvest size-acceptance fields overnight.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

idontspeakespn said:


> I like the word Zaftig, myself:
> 
> Zaftig, adj: having a full rounded figure; pleasingly plump.
> 
> I think it should be used more in everyday conversation. I used the word _Rubenesque_ the other day to describe my boss, who, I think, is truly one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen in my life plus-sized or not, and my co-workers looked at me as if I had said she was a troll.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> But one cannot sow and harvest size-acceptance fields overnight.



I love that word, too, and consider Rubenesque one of the prettiest words in the English language.


----------



## swinglifeaway

You're the only one out of your friends that doesn't want to go to a strip club.

Going to Walmart doesn't seem like such a bad idea.

Coworkers notice you're the only one who isn't staring at girls. (they're just not looking when the attractive ones show up :happy: )


----------



## Tad

swinglifeaway said:


> You're the only one out of your friends that doesn't want to go to a strip club.



....and if you've ever been thrown out of a strip club for falling asleep, it could be because you are an FA  (lots of other possible reasons, of course).

If there is a fat admin person in the company, of whom a lot of people mutter complaints, but you get along with them just fine....maybe your inate FA attitude made a difference to how you approached them in the first place?


----------



## Nexis

When you immediately turn your head when someone says that girl had thunder thighs.


----------



## Adrian

When you see adds for weight loss and you think the before look far better!!


----------



## love_dem_fat_chicks

Seeing Playboy and Penthouse magazines on the magazine stands did absolutely nothing for you, but you COULD NOT WAIT for the new issue of BUF Magazine to come out each month.


----------



## Adrian

You said it, man!!!


----------



## Kenster102.5

Getting angry and slightly erect when hearing about people making fun of Demi Lovato for gaining weight. That also applies to any gossip about any female. It isn't a raging boner for nothing.


----------



## swinglifeaway

Kenster102.5 said:


> Getting angry and slightly erect when hearing about people making fun of Demi Lovato for gaining weight. That also applies to any gossip about any female. It isn't a raging boner for nothing.



I used to work in a deli in a grocery store, and walking past the tills half-reading the headlines always made for an humorous/aggravated first 10 minutes of work. If I was having a bad day, I could leave and pass by remembering how ridiculous the world is and I felt a little better, haha.


----------



## pdesil071189

my signs

first sign: Wanted to go to fat camp to meet girls lol I was like 12 haha
Strong signs: Biggest Gf was over 500lbs, find it a shame when girls lose weight

Id say i def know i am a FA


----------



## genevathistime

Indeed. =p



FreeThinker said:


> You know you're an FA when you set up a free size-acceptance website and forum, and keep it running even when some posters complain about it.
> 
> Even after it crashes.
> 
> Twice.
> 
> 
> 
> That's hard-core FA-ism right there. :bow:


----------



## KittyKitten

When you have the sudden urge to drink some milk once a big-tittied woman walks by.


----------



## tonynyc

you get whiplash when a BBW with a cute butt walks by :happy:


----------



## Spanky

tonynyc said:


> you get whiplash when a BBW with a cute butt walks by :happy:



Amen, brother, a-MEN.


----------



## Chimpi

tonynyc said:


> you get whiplash when a BBW with a cute butt walks by :happy:



...Or a sexy big belly. 
(You know you're a fat admirer when you respond with that!)


----------



## The Orange Mage

You know you're an FA when the employees at Torrid begin to recognize you. >_>


----------



## Clonenumber47

You know you're an FA when you are literally surrounded by all of the contestants of the "Ms. World" pageant and feel no amount of attraction towards any of them.

No shit, that just happened.


----------



## Webmaster

Clonenumber47 said:


> You know you're an FA when you are literally surrounded by all of the contestants of the "Ms. World" pageant and feel no amount of attraction towards any of them.
> 
> No shit, that just happened.



I know what you mean. I've never been to a Ms. World pageant, but I've experienced the syndrome many times at sports events where I enjoyed the limber cheerleaders' show, but my eyes were drawn to the fat girls sitting in the stands.


----------



## rickydaniels

You have every Les Toil Pin Up on your PC and it rotates on your desktop!


----------



## firelord85

seagirl said:


> mergirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit i totally used to do that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Webmaster

rickydaniels said:


> You have every Les Toil Pin Up on your PC and it rotates on your desktop!



That and a number of impressive statues and figurines made by talented FA artists over the years exhibited around the house.


----------



## rickydaniels

Webmaster said:


> That and a number of impressive statues and figurines made by talented FA artists over the years exhibited around the house.



That's awesome! Any photos of your collection to share? I've been wanting to dabble in sculpture for awhile now. I think it's time to bust out my sculpey clay!


----------



## Pearfectssbhm

So you like guys thick in the hips???


----------



## Webmaster

rickydaniels said:


> That's awesome! Any photos of your collection to share? I've been wanting to dabble in sculpture for awhile now. I think it's time to bust out my sculpey clay!



I'll round 'em all up as soon as I get a chance and take some pics.


----------



## Pearfectssbhm

deadlysyndrome said:


> Reminds me of all the times I used to spend more time staring at a particular coworker instead of actually doing my work...



Really??so u like guys like me, thick in the hips??lol


----------



## BBWbonnie

BeaBea said:


> When you see two supermodels and your first thought is 'Wow, I could rub those two together and make myself a campfire'...?
> 
> Tracey



Hahaha that is hilarious!


----------



## J34

When you look at a Victoria Secret catalogue and nothing really interests you... except for the hat the model was wearing. 

Seriously I remember it was last years catalogue and one of the models had an awesome winter hat, I believe it was a "Ushanka". My sister (in her 30s, and fat phobic) asked me what I liked in the catalogue, I told her "Where can I get this hat?" As I pointed to the model in her lingerie. She told me "Really? Anything else in there interests you?" I replied "not really".


----------



## spartan1

When you keep hoping and wishing the developers of comic books and video games would include bbw heroines or love interests...but then you eventually come back to reality and slip out of your daydream


----------



## musicman

You know you're an FA when... you see that TV commercial for eHarmony where the woman says, "eHarmony is perfect for me because I'm not interested in dating a ton of guys", and your first thought is, "Well, I guess she's not an FA." Because no FA would ever say that!


----------



## samuraiscott

When someone says to you, "I know you like 'em big."


----------



## ClashCityRocker

samuraiscott said:


> When someone says to you, "I know you like 'em big."




haha personal fav..i get this one a lot.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I'm reading the fuck out of my copy of Fat Sex: The naked truth. lol

(Pun intended? trolololol) :doh:


----------



## fatterthanfat

when you DESPISE phil Mcgraw for what he did to Susanne......GUILTY!!!!!


----------



## StickMan

When you've never dated a girl taller than you, but they've all outweighed you.


----------



## BigCutieDemi

StickMan said:


> When you've never dated a girl taller than you, but they've all outweighed you.



Love it!!
You guys are so funny!


----------



## samuraiscott

When you think stretchmarks can be sexy. When you kiss every inch of her body during foreplay, especially her tummy before you move onto other things. When after sex you lay with her, still touching her, still letting your hands explore every curve, every inch of her body, even those parts she may not be happy with because not only did you just have a wonderful intimate encounter with someone, you want to take the time to appreciate all of her. ALL OF HER.


----------



## Weirdo890

samuraiscott said:


> When you think stretchmarks can be sexy. When you kiss every inch of her body during foreplay, especially her tummy before you move onto other things. When after sex you lay with her, still touching her, still letting your hands explore every curve, every inch of her body, even those parts she may not be happy with because not only did you just have a wonderful intimate encounter with someone, you want to take the time to appreciate all of her. ALL OF HER.



That definitely applies to me. :happy:


----------



## thatpumpkin

When you're more attracted to a girl's big belly while all your guy friends say she's too big for them.


----------



## The Orange Mage

...when you're dirving in the car with your lady and go for the "play with her thigh" move and instead find belly.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

..you spend more time groping a nice, round belly than any other part of a woman's body.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

..well, almost. :eat2:


----------



## Weirdo890

When you spend as much time caressing your GF's belly and rolls as on her breasts.


----------



## samuraiscott

When you look at all of the girls you dated since you started dating, and they have all been chubby.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

when you're with a group of friends and a BBW walks by, and you're either the only one who checks her out or your friends say something along the lines of "there's your type of girl"


----------



## samuraiscott

When you get tired of "closeted FAs."


----------



## thatpumpkin

When you don't like home depot but you are willing to go back to buy something you don't need just to smile at the bbw checkout girl again.


----------



## tigerlily

You break your own shit (read=computer) just to check out the heavy computer geeks at your local electronics repair store.


----------



## fat hiker

thatpumpkin said:


> When you don't like home depot but you are willing to go back to buy something you don't need just to smile at the bbw checkout girl again.



Or need to 'consult' again with the young BHM in the electrical department?


----------



## fat hiker

mergirl said:


> Womens sumo is good too!



Not to mention women's shotput and hammer!


----------



## happyfatlover

...when it excites you when she gains weight and it scares you when she loses some.

...when it excites you that she weighs at least twice as much as most of her girl friends

...when you don't know what to do with a "normal" woman and you feel like something's missing


----------



## ODFFA

You know you're an FFA when...

it's no mystery to you at all why rubbing the belly of the Laughing Buddha brings good fortune :happy:


----------



## azerty

you think fat is good for you


----------



## Pokerking2010

you cant watch a movie where a womans ribs are showing.


----------



## Pokerking2010

you would rather sleep with Kristie Alley then Kate Moss


----------



## bostonbbwluv

happyfatlover said:


> ...when it excites you when she gains weight and it scares you when she loses some.
> 
> ...when it excites you that she weighs at least twice as much as most of her girl friends
> 
> ...when you don't know what to do with a "normal" woman and you feel like something's missing



My sentiments exactly!


----------



## VVET

When she tells you she weighs 435#, more than twice your weight


----------



## azerty

Pokerking2010 said:


> you cant watch a movie where a womans ribs are showing.



Lol, so funny


----------



## scottyb100

You know your an FA when you can't stop a Bonner in the fast food place :eat2: and you purposely bump into fat girls in busy streets


----------



## captainawesome

...when you find any excuse to leave a group to get another site of a hot SSBBW.

This was the case, I was out of town visiting friends. Of all places it was a checkout girl at Wal Mart in Nebraska. Random I know. Unfortunately by the time I gave a lame excuse to walk past where I first saw her she was gone. But she looked about my age, lower to mid 20s, and I only saw her from behind and side. But she was one of the largest women I had seen in a long time and she was beautiful. Gorgeous blonde hair, beautiful face....oh and the parts you want to hear about, huge belly that hanged low, thick calves, huge arms. What I would give to see her again!

Or there was that time I ran to WalMart around 11 and a very lucky guy and his girlfriend, again both in their 20s, walked into the store. She was another huge SSBBW with a gorgeous face. I knew how lucky he was. I went back into the store to see if I could spot them but couldn't. Such is the luck! I'm sure that guy is happy!


----------



## Oldtimer76

happyfatlover said:


> ...when it excites you when she gains weight and it scares you when she loses some.
> 
> ...when it excites you that she weighs at least twice as much as most of her girl friends
> 
> ...when you don't know what to do with a "normal" woman and you feel like something's missing



Indeed!
But then, there are sooo many good reasons to be a FA Too many to name them!


----------



## sanderbwa

When you're reading this thread and you realise that everyone writes about you here. I have all the symptoms and it's so exciting.


----------



## y2kboris1

You crinkle your nose in disapproval/glare when your Mom's comments about fat plaintiff's during Judge Judy leaves you a little off put. You refuse to comment positively or negatively on a family member's weight gain/loss. You've actually managed to find weight gain art of Zoey from Left 4 Dead on deviantart.com. You've still been single for 30+ years looking for the right girl, oh I could go all night...


----------



## Weirdo890

When you watch either version of _Hairspray_ just for Ricki Lake or Nikki Blonsky.


----------



## GTAFA

When you're watching an ad for a weight-loss medication, showing a big body shrink (sigh), and get thinner (argh...) And you cringe.


----------



## big_gurl_lvr

First of all I would like to thank all you wonderful BBWs and SSBBWs who let me be an FA  if you were all skinny... life would be very very sad for us FAs 

I realized I'm an FA when I found myslef looking only in chubby and beyoned sized girls  Then as my FA-ness grown in my I found out that the size is major factor for me to find girl attractive. Oh... and one more thing - I never dated or wanted to date skinny girl. 

Basicly I also found out recently that when I have any type of interaction with bbw or ssbbw I'm especially nice for them and for some reason I think they feel it and we get along great


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

When you see ripped muscular guys everywhere on TV, magazines, the Internet...and you can't stand to look at them.


----------



## Librarygirl

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> When you see ripped muscular guys everywhere on TV, magazines, the Internet...and you can't stand to look at them.



I'll second that. Those skinny guys standing outside the Gilly Hicks store.....PUT YOUR SHIRTS BACK ON!!!!

This post made me realise that any doubts I had about this preference have most definitely evaporated.


----------



## JenFromOC

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> When you see ripped muscular guys everywhere on TV, magazines, the Internet...and you can't stand to look at them.



I don't mind looking....I just don't get anything out of it LOL

You know you're an FFA when your friends ask why you like big guys....and you literally are speechless because you don't know why....it just IS. I always ask, why don't YOU like fat guys?


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I used to because I thought it was normal to like that type of guy and not a soft jiggly one. As they say, age brings wisdom right?


----------



## sarahe543

when someone comments how you have a taste for large men ...well done you noticed Lol!


----------



## ODFFA

Librarygirl said:


> I'll second that. Those skinny guys standing outside the Gilly Hicks store.....PUT YOUR SHIRTS BACK ON!!!!
> 
> This post made me realise that any doubts I had about this preference have most definitely evaporated.





JenFromOC said:


> I don't mind looking....I just don't get anything out of it LOL
> 
> You know you're an FFA when your friends ask why you like big guys....and you literally are speechless because you don't know why....it just IS. I always ask, why don't YOU like fat guys?





sarahe543 said:


> when someone comments how you have a taste for large men ...well done you noticed Lol!



When posts like these result in an embarrassingly wide grin  *looks over shoulder cautiously*


----------



## Judge_Dre

....you have the locations of all the local plus-size clothing stores memorized.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> When you see ripped muscular guys everywhere on TV, magazines, the Internet...and you can't stand to look at them.



My cousin and his wife are body builders so I had to go to one of their shows and cheer. *shudder*

Seriously, I shouldn't body-shame anyone, and it's their call, but when he seriously bulks up I can't stand to look at him. :/

Most of the time though, it's just apathy. I get so tired of my friends squealing over buff guys with their shirts off mainly because it's just boring for me. I can't relate. I look at muscles with as much interest as if I were appraising the pattern on a lampshade--I might be able to recognize its aesthetic value in a totally nonsexual way, but overall I'm indifferent.


----------



## Kenster102.5

You know you're an FA when your mother notices how you stare at a girl, and your mother slightly interrupts you to break your stare. It happened at my local vet about a month ago, the chubby cute vet tech was taking care of the bill, and she was sitting in her desk and I was leaning over slightly glaring. My mother knows what I like, and so it wasn't out of disapproval more like "manners boy". We talked about it on the way out, and I agreed that I was staring.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

You know your an FA when your female chracters in video games are plus sized.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> My cousin and his wife are body builders so I had to go to one of their shows and cheer. *shudder*
> 
> Seriously, I shouldn't body-shame anyone, and it's their call, but when he seriously bulks up I can't stand to look at him. :/
> 
> Most of the time though, it's just apathy. I get so tired of my friends squealing over buff guys with their shirts off mainly because it's just boring for me. I can't relate. *I look at muscles with as much interest as if I were appraising the pattern on a lampshade--I might be able to recognize its aesthetic value in a totally nonsexual way, but overall I'm indifferent.*



What a great description!!


----------



## Webmaster

ClutchingIA19 said:


> You know your an FA when your female chracters in video games are plus sized.



Very true.  Sadly, what most video game designers consider plus-size is not what I consider plus-size.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Webmaster said:


> Very true.  Sadly, what most video game designers consider plus-size is not what I consider plus-size.



I agree, like in The Sims 3 you cant make them very large unless you have a hack in it. And in Saints Row the Third, you cant do plus size as large compare to the second version.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I agree, like in The Sims 3 you cant make them very large unless you have a hack in it. And in Saints Row the Third, you cant do plus size as large compare to the second version.



The Sims in Sims 3 can get larger than in the previous versions. I have a rather obese hubby in my latest game and a girl that's slowly gaining.  Still, there is a limit. I've looked for hacks to make them bigger, but I can't seem to find any.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

mergirl said:


> edx said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> - When one of the first things you did, upon getting a thesaurus, was look through it for all the adjectives for 'fat.'
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> OMG!! I didnt know anyone else did that!! I remember doing this when i was younger. Even the WORD 'fat' turned me on.. Didn't happen to draw doodles of fat bellies and then feel all aroused and guilty and scribble over the top of them too did you???
> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have done ALL THESE THINGS.  I thought I was the only one. *joyful tear*
Click to expand...


----------



## bbwfairygirl

mergirl said:


> edx said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> - When one of the first things you did, upon getting a thesaurus, was look through it for all the adjectives for 'fat.'
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> OMG!! I didnt know anyone else did that!! I remember doing this when i was younger. Even the WORD 'fat' turned me on.. Didn't happen to draw doodles of fat bellies and then feel all aroused and guilty and scribble over the top of them too did you???
> :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~KawaiiFFA~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mergirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done ALL THESE THINGS.  I thought I was the only one. *joyful tear*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember when I found the usenet groups in early 90s it was like a whole new world opened up. OMG, I wasn't the only one that would look up the word fat in the dictionary, then look up the related words and so for and so on. And in any dictionary/thesaurus I could find. Or encyclopedia, etc...LOL. I wasn't the only one who found such fascination with the blueberry girl in Willy Wonka and various cartoons and what not that had fat characters or some type of weight gain. Plus many other feelings that folk have already listed here.
> 
> My biggest thing when I am being honest with myself is the weird panic that sets in at the thought of being "thin" or the thought of a partner that's fat losing weight. (Of course outside if there was a true need to that is.) It's like I feel I'm losing the best part of myself or them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## fat hiker

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> The Sims in Sims 3 can get larger than in the previous versions. I have a rather obese hubby in my latest game and a girl that's slowly gaining.  Still, there is a limit. I've looked for hacks to make them bigger, but I can't seem to find any.



Guitar Hero for Xbox also doesn't allow much 'growth' or size in the avatars - my son is a serious Guitar Hero junkie, and his fattest friend has worked long and hard on having a fat avatar, but the result is just barely on the pudgy side... though notably thicker than the other avatars in the group!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

Well, I went out and found a mod that makes the max level of fat in Sims 3 way beyond what the game has. I have been messing around with several hoods and making good use of that mod. Sure they get a little glitched but it looks so damn hot!!!


















This is the mod, you need an account on the site to download but it's free and way better than what the EA Store would have you buy.

http://www.modthesims.info/download.php?t=470349


This is the other end of the spectrum, I don't make as many like this but in his case I love this kid. He's a vampire too.


----------



## ecogeek

Webmaster said:


> Very true.  Sadly, what most video game designers consider plus-size is not what I consider plus-size.



Haha, this reminds me of when I made my Xbox avatar. "Go bigger damnit!!! THIS LOOKS NOTHING LIKE ME!!!!"


----------



## reuben6380

....you know your an FA when you hear that the national obesity rate is nearly 50% in 39 of the 50 states and you hear the Mr Burns voice in the back of your head say "excellent!"


----------



## dsaintd

...your friend asks if you are a tits or an ass guy and you reply with neither, I'm a belly guy 



mergirl said:


> Didn't happen to draw doodles of fat bellies and then feel all aroused and guilty and scribble over the top of them too did you???
> :blush:



Holy crap, my favourite past time as a child was drawing cartoons, I sat and doodled all day everyday... but when I was 12 I randomly became fixated and completely obsessed with drawing fat women....thus began my FA journey


----------



## ClashCityRocker

dsaintd said:


> ...your friend asks if you are a tits or an ass guy and you reply with neither, I'm a belly guy



LOL agreed!!!


----------



## sarahe543

...when your boyfriend says he's full, but rubs his belly, says he just needs a little rest, then clears the plate...and this makes you happy.


----------



## Hamdinger

When you stop talking mid-sentence because you notice your girlfriend's belly hanging out from under the bottom of her shirt.

When your girlfriend has to tell you to stop playing with her fat because she's trying to do something.

When you see the SSBBW at your office walking by in a skirt for the first time and tell your boss to "shut up for a second" without realizing it.


----------



## Skald

When you notice your cars number plate is "FA*numbers, numbers*" and you start laughing at the coincidence


----------



## davidburton

When you get plus size lingerie advertisements on facebook. (probably because i've searched plus size models in google before )


----------



## mro723chicago

When you praise her for having a full and womanly body and celebrate her size.

My longtime girlfriend has a full and rounded belly which hangs gracefully at her center.

She is "my big girl" and loves to hear me tell her this when we are intimate.


----------



## weaverof

When you are browsing craigslist for a laugh and come across: THIS!
(Eyes bug out, quickly check the location...sigh as it's in Austin...But we are qualified as a whole aren't we?) Please feel free to reply to this.

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/aus/3347436467.html

Mini-Marshmallow Hand-Feeder -- Opportunities For Advancement
Do you enjoy marshmallows and can handle very small amounts of human saliva? Do you take joy in making people happy? Are you flexible with your terms of employment? Are you open-minded, clean, honest, and a hard worker? Do you like dancing to techno music in your Hello Kitty pajamas? 

Single employer looking for someone who will work hard at the small tasks that matter in her daily happiness. 

Tasks may include:

- Hand-feeding her mini-marshmallows
- Potential graduation to hand-feeding regular-sized and flavored marshmallows
- Demonstrate constant ability to meet all targets and open goals/mouths
- Show creativity in approaches to projects (s'mores, fluffernutter)
- Maintain full stocks of office supplies (white, pastel, chocolate sauce)
- Ability to lift less than 8 oz, typically no more than .5 oz
- Employer is indifferent to whether you proscribe to the Spengler or Stantz school of marshmallow handling, but expert-level proficiency is definitely expected 

Other activities may include: 

- Shopping-cart races in the aisles of a mega-mart
- Pictionary, both with and without the sand timer
- Areas of creative play, potentially including incorporating other marshmallow related activities into daily activities, such as a marshmallow toss or fluffernutter-making contests
- Staying up all hours of the night talking about design ideas for kitten condos
- Bumper cars
- Following your whims and passions
- Smiling and having fun
- Don't make this weird 

Experience and Benefits: 

- Must be 18 years of age or older
- Must like marshmallows, or at least tolerate them without any political agenda attached
- Must like childlike innocent fun without adult-ish expectations attached
- Insurance offer does not include coverage for the health consequences of marshmallow over-consumption
- Experience making people happy a plus
- Your resume must be in Haiku form 

Compensation depends on experience. No illegal activities. Nothing sexual. Benefits are endless. Background check required. No calls or recruiters, please. 

Location: Austin 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests 
Compensation: no pay 
Posting ID: 3347436467


----------



## loopytheone

Oh my gosh, as an asexual, childish nutter that sounds like my dream job! x3


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Skald said:


> When you notice your cars number plate is "FA*numbers, numbers*" and you start laughing at the coincidence



LOL

Michigan came out with all-new plates (for optical character recognition) awhile back, with the new plate series likely starting at BAA 0001.

The area around Monroe and Detroit's Downriver suburbs has been blessed with 10,000 license plates "BBW****".


----------



## fat hiker

What lucky neighbourhood gets 10000 BHM **** plates?


----------



## loopytheone

fat hiker said:


> What lucky neighbourhood gets 10000 BHM **** plates?



Can I move there? *¬*


----------



## Tad

Man, if I got one of those plates I'd hold onto it for sure when changing cars 

And back on topic..... 

-when one of the reasons you love Spring is that on the first warm days some people will find that last Summer's clothes have gotten snug, but will wear them anyway.

- When you are _really _hoping that one of those people is your wife


----------



## loopytheone

When you are eying up the man with the slight pot belly at the gym because he is the closest thing to a big beautiful man or woman you can find!


----------



## Amaranthine

When you look forward to your school's annual gaming/anime con because it's pretty much eye candy heaven. Nngh.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> -when one of the reasons you love Spring is that on the first warm days some people will find that last Summer's clothes have gotten snug, but will wear them anyway.



That's definitely happening on campus this spring!


----------



## mbruback

When you want your girl to get huge


----------



## op user

When you see the ad leaflets for the discount stores, you notice the lingerie they have sales and you are glad you have ex / current SO of FWB that are too large to fit on the items on sale and you still buy the items to see that image - of a woman overflowing her clothes. Similarly when there are scales on sale you noticed the maximum capacity and hope to have a SO that will overcharge them. 

Finally feeling jealous about those FA that have to cope with broken furniture because of their BBW/SSBBW. 

op user


----------



## The Fat Man

When stuff like this...







Makes you smile all day.


----------



## Extinctor100

The Fat Man said:


> When stuff like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes you smile all day.



When your girlfriend - completely unsolicited - suggests relaxing together just like the BBW and her man in that picture... and you instantly look up and say "Thank you God!" :wubu: ~ True story!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

When you get excited about shopping with your wife or GF at Lane Bryant or Torrid.


----------



## Ontarioguy3

VVET said:


> Queen's Fat Bottom Girls comes on the radio
> 
> And you turn the volume up high



THIS.

One time I was at our local bar with a larger lady-friend of mine (not like a "ladyfriend" per se, but a lady who's a friend) and I went over to see what was on the jukebox, and lo and behold, Fat Bottom Girls was one of the song choices.. I put it on and we just belted it out together. That was a fun night.


----------



## Tad

Ontarioguy3 said:


> THIS.
> 
> One time I was at our local bar with a larger lady-friend of mine (not like a "ladyfriend" per se, but a lady who's a friend) and I went over to see what was on the jukebox, and lo and behold, Fat Bottom Girls was one of the song choices.. I put it on and we just belted it out together. That was a fun night.



And you know you are an older FA when the fact that your first crush was on a chubby, wide-hipped, girl in your class didn't seem so weird--because you'd been hearing that song a lot over the previous couple of years :bow:

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

You also know when you are an FA when you are willing to bike for any amount of time, no matter how slow it may be, so long as you are following your BBW wife.


----------



## BigFA

When your wife tells you that one of her cousins or friends she hasn't seen in a while has really put on a lot of weight and you immediately think: "Boy I can't wait to see her!"


----------



## Lightning Man

Tad said:


> And you know you are an older FA when the fact that your first crush was on a chubby, wide-hipped, girl in your class didn't seem so weird--because you'd been hearing that song a lot over the previous couple of years :bow:


 :bow: That song and a girl in high school ended up starting me down the path I have now traveled. Funny how that worked. Queen did many an FA a favor I think.


----------



## BigCutieCallie

aww this thread makes me smile a lot! I'm reading all of them and thinking of my past experience with men and it makes me giggle :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Me playing borderlands 2:

"Fuck yeah fat girl NPC!"


----------



## Tad

We had passes for a 10 day music festival near us, and I was there nine out of the ten days. One particularly busy day I made a rough estimate and figured that we probably passed by at least 4000 people as we made our way around the grounds to get to various concerts, food, facilities, etc. So you know a LOT of women passed within my sight range during the festival, and given the heat many of them in minimal clothes

Best sight of the whole thing, the one that sticks in my mind? coming back from filling up water bottles, coming up behind my wife while she was perched on a low fold-up chair, in a position which really emphasized the width of her hips, and my thoughts were pretty much ":smitten:"


----------



## J34

When you go on a date with a stripper, and you can't understand what other men see in her malnourished body.


----------



## wrenchboy

...you look at a thin woman and say" you would be hot if you gained a hundred or so pounds".


----------



## wrenchboy

When you start to lose interrest in The Biggest Loser after the first show of the season.


----------



## wrenchboy

mergirl said:


> You know you are an Fa when.... you respect fat people enough to defend them against idiots who can only think with their cocks.



I am a guy so I think with my cock. That is why I love fat chicks and so does my cock.


----------



## KHayes666

Jon Blaze said:


> Me playing borderlands 2:
> 
> "Fuck yeah fat girl NPC!"



Sorry I'm 2 months late but.....ohhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tad

When you see an issue caused by someone being too big to fit somewhere (chair, doorway, car, whatever) and your thoughts immediately turn to how the 'thing' could be made bigger to accommodate the person the way that they are.


----------



## s13

You'd love to be trey Parker in the T. rex scene of orgazmo


----------



## s13

wrenchboy said:


> When you start to lose interrest in The Biggest Loser after the first show of the season.



When you've been with women who are heavier than the biggest contestant ever


----------



## Loki666

When your wife to be is trying on wedding dresses and the largest size from David's Bridal just barely fits her and you're thinking "Oh man, that's hot."


----------



## x0emnem0x

When your old ex/close friend starts talking to you about how he needs to lose weight and about how I haven't "seen his belly" as if I did it would change my opinion on the matter and everything, and you just want to find a way to tell him, "YES but that's part of why I find you so attractive!" lol


----------



## shy guy

You know you're an FA when you find out about creams that reduce cellulite then you do a google/bing search for hours trying to find a cream that helps increase cellulite, not that I would ever do such a thing myself hehe...but if someone knows of such a thing I'm curious to know, I have a _buddy_ who needs to settle a score with an ex:blink:


----------



## loopytheone

shy guy said:


> You know you're an FA when you find out about creams that reduce cellulite then you do a google/bing search for hours trying to find a cream that helps increase cellulite, not that I would ever do such a thing myself hehe...but if someone knows of such a thing I'm curious to know, I have a _buddy_ who needs to settle a score with an ex:blink:



Yes, because permanently altering another person's body against their knowledge and wishes is a great way to get revenge over whatever petty misdeeds went on between other people.


----------



## shy guy

loopytheone said:


> Yes, because permanently altering another person's body against their knowledge and wishes is a great way to get revenge over whatever petty misdeeds went on between other people.


Some people should know when something is a joke


----------



## spookytwigg

Jon Blaze said:


> Me playing borderlands 2:
> 
> "Fuck yeah fat girl NPC!"


Yep, me too... (also late to the party)


----------



## fat hiker

loopytheone said:


> Yes, because permanently altering another person's body against their knowledge and wishes is a great way to get revenge over whatever petty misdeeds went on between other people.



Not that I favour or approve of altering someone else's body without there approval, but I'm curious: would the change from a cream be permanent? Because the change from the opposite, the cellulite reducing cream, certainly isn't permanent.


----------



## mediaboy

Kicked out of Lane Bryant for flirting.


----------



## s13

When your work colleagues are talking about a 200 pound girl being heavy


----------



## fuelingfire

In a room full of people, there is only you and the bbw in it.


----------



## Kaleetan

When you are guilty of masturbating to BigCuties
When you go to the plus size clothing stores to do something besides buy clothes 
When you want to see a swimsuit catalog full of SSBBWs 
When you aren't alarmed by the rising obesity in America
When you wish that "All About that Bass" was sung by someone who was 500lbs.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

When you pass a Moores that says "up to size 56!" And your immediate thought is Oooooooo...! And when you walk in, you are disappointed not to see anyone availing themselves to that side of the selection. Its like false advertising...

Or when you are walking behind a new BHM at work with a
big ass and wonder how you can always contrive to be behind him when the group goes for coffee, rather than in front.


----------



## JMNYC

You start taking yoga again and are surrounded by young, lithe little cuties in tights who are friendly and attractive and it's nice and hi and see you tomorrow and you never think of them in between sessions.

Then you go out that night and a beautiful fat girl gives you her number and you go completely nuts - "Oh, my god, she likes me," "Don't call or text yet, just wait a bit," and you wake up wondering if she is thinking of you and you have to hide what a complete mess she made you and you wonder what it would be like to put your arms around her (and more.)


----------



## JMNYC

You see a fat girl out in your audience right after you walk out onstage (you are a performer) and you decide to get it over with and go right up to her and introduce yourself because otherwise you are going to obsess over how to get this person's attention, what to say, hope she likes you, etc, for the next two hours before actually getting up the courage to say hello.


----------



## Fat Molly

JenFromOC said:


> I don't mind looking....I just don't get anything out of it LOL
> 
> You know you're an FFA when your friends ask why you like big guys....and you literally are speechless because you don't know why....it just IS. I always ask, why don't YOU like fat guys?




gonna *try* and be this badass someday *aspiration gif*


----------



## bmwm2001

Your an FA when you are attracted to fat. I am a heterosexual and only get with women, but i am sexualy turned on by fat on men and women  I like seeing big girls with thin guys for comparison purposes, but when you see a couple who clearly spend their time on the sofa snacking and having big meals growing large and then going at it in a lust frenzy, there is nothing better.

I used to work as a waiter in a restaurant and bringing fat couples massive meals and seeing them stuff themselves with all the sides and then massive deserts was just incredible! Definitely a FA moment! X


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

When while grocery shopping you see a pear bhm drop two boxes of icecream sandwiches and you are so intent on watching him try to bend down around his belly without dropping the other two boxes, you almost forget to help him. Oops.

At least i got him a hand cart after...


----------



## b01

Skaster said:


> .., but you do check the internet and TV guide for the women's heavyweight weightlifting championships.



Had to rep this one. I LOVE strong voluptuous women!


----------



## b01

* When the first magazine you bought when you turned 18 was a Plumpers and Big Women, and it featured a drop dead gorgeous woman that you'd never seen before named Heather Boyle. SCORE!!! Damn I wish I still had that.

* When you sense that someone is about to say something negative about a person of size and you're already in defensive mode.

* When being upset with your wife gets immediately dismissed because you got an awesome view of her bending over to get a pot. Then you, being the better man, go apologize, but she appropriately reminds you that you were wrong. But then you don't mind her turning it around on you because you got a bone'r out of it.

* When you're happy to read this entire thread post-by-post.

* You get a warm feeling in your heart when you see plus-size couples.

* When your idea body shape for yourself is that of a sumo wrestler.

* When you are a husky man and want to gain weight so you can be called fat.

* When every little thing about fat excites you and most of the time its not sexual.

* When you automatically treat every plus size person you meet with respect, and are never disgusted by them.

* When someone saying the word fat causes your fat senses to tingle.


----------



## Fred2

You love the word obese


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You have fine tuned other senses so ypu wont be caught staring...you can "hear" fat guys behind you by the way they breathe, especially when they have been rushing.

The sound of a palm against belly flesh in particular is so dinstinctive it might as well be a gunshot.


----------



## BTownFA

.....When you see a pretty SSBBW and you are completly awestuck and cannot focus on anything else at the time.......as a feeling of lust overwhelms you.....


----------



## Wolfie

You know you're an FFA when goofy novelty songs by Weird Al are actually turning you on, much to your chagrin. I know they're meant to be stupid and funny, but damn if that man isn't gunning for me with Fat, Eat It, and now Inactive, among others. So hard to pretend I'm not aroused when friends play those songs or, god forbid, watch the Fat music video... I still don't understand how those are just funny songs to them, when I'll be drooling all over myself...


----------



## Tad

Wolfie said:


> You know you're an FFA when goofy novelty songs by Weird Al are actually turning you on, much to your chagrin. I know they're meant to be stupid and funny, but damn if that man isn't gunning for me with Fat, Eat It, and now Inactive, among others. So hard to pretend I'm not aroused when friends play those songs or, god forbid, watch the Fat music video... I still don't understand how those are just funny songs to them, when I'll be drooling all over myself...



I had not realized that Weird Al had done a cover of _Radioactive_. This is kind of amusing, as we are going to be seeing Imagine Dragons on July 3rd, then Weird Al on July 19th &#8211; we’ll get to decide which version we like better live 

Back on topic, and on a semi-related note: that one of the things you look forward to about Summer music festivals is seeing a variety of fat people hanging around in light Summer clothing. (in my case I should add: fat people other than my wife and I — variety is good!). I especially love that it often makes for good FA watching too, as FA partners are not apt to keep their hands off their partners for the length of a concert, especially given the light Summer clothes part--I like seeing other FA being publicly affectionate, too.


----------



## Gspoon

You know you're an FA when you buy food for your place just for guests. You know, in case you have a BBW over and she gets hungry and you don't also want to sacrifice your lunch for work the next day.


----------



## Luthien

... Ursula is a huge (lol) part of your sexual awakening. (<-courtesy of my FFA best friend)


----------



## TriedForSize

... you read about medical advances that could cure obesity and start to panic.


----------



## x0emnem0x

When I realized I find it very attractive that my skinny boyfriend, who is the skinniest guy I've ever been with, is getting a gut, and slowly gaining weight in general. I like. Lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You are driving down the street (with your guy in the passenger seat) and you see a shirtless chubby guy outside a tattoo parlour and you hoot out:

"Woo! Shirtless chubby guy for the win! Booyah!"

And your guy is like: "Um...I'm right here."

And your response is: "Um, yeah...but not shirtless."

To which he responds by tucking his shirt up over his belly under his moobs....and you lose all concentration on the road in front of you because you are totally mesmerized by the pale flesh shimmying with the bumps in the road.


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> You are driving down the street (with your guy in the passenger seat) and you see a shirtless chubby guy outside a tattoo parlour and you hoot out:
> 
> "Woo! Shirtless chubby guy for the win! Booyah!"
> 
> And your guy is like: "Um...I'm right here."
> 
> And your response is: "Um, yeah...but not shirtless."
> 
> To which he responds by tucking his shirt up over his belly under his moobs....and you lose all concentration on the road in front of you because you are totally mesmerized by the pale flesh shimmying with the bumps in the road.



I'm desperately trying not to crack up at work after reading this! Also I adore the interactions between you two that you pass along. So great! And finally, I'm glad that no accidents ensued


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lol thanks!!!

Or when you are stressed or sad and he is like "Touch the belly. The belly heals all wounds."

and he is RIGHT! Nothing perks me up than a good belly cuddle lol


----------



## loopytheone

You see a 'Big and Tall' shop whilst out and about and sloooowly creep past the store to check if they are looking for staff!


----------



## fat hiker

b01 said:


> * When you automatically treat every plus size person you meet with respect, and are never disgusted by them.


 Or when you take this even further and give extra time or help or just preference to the plus sized people you deal with.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

loopytheone said:


> You see a 'Big and Tall' shop whilst out and about and sloooowly creep past the store to check if they are looking for staff!



Secret little fantasy right here!!!


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> You see a 'Big and Tall' shop whilst out and about and sloooowly creep past the store to check if they are looking for staff!



Maybe that could be your second job interview ;-)

=========================

You are hurrying out the door, mind on all that you need to get done, and give a quick good-bye hug to your partner -- and the moment your hands sink into their softness all of that vanishes from your mind, and all you can think about it whether you can find an excuse to stay home with them instead.


----------



## lucca23v2

JMNYC said:


> You see a fat girl out in your audience right after you walk out onstage (you are a performer) and you decide to get it over with and go right up to her and introduce yourself because otherwise you are going to obsess over how to get this person's attention, what to say, hope she likes you, etc, for the next two hours before actually getting up the courage to say hello.


 
Ok.. I am totally behind on this thread.. but.. JMNYC... you are funny! The post before this one was funny as well..


----------



## Tad

When in the Summer you have to be careful not to get caught staring at BBBA (big beautiful bare arms  )


----------



## Kaleetan

Fred2 said:


> You love the word obese


 
Actually, I _don't _like the word obese. It implies that your size is a disease.


----------



## dwesterny

Kaleetan said:


> Actually, I _don't _like the word obese. It implies that your size is a disease.



I'm only morbidly obese on rainy days. Most days I'm rather cheery about it.



loopytheone said:


> You see a 'Big and Tall' shop whilst out and about and sloooowly creep past the store to check if they are looking for staff!



The lady who rang me up at the tall and fat store near me was dismissive and unpleasant, I can complain get her fired and you can take the job. 3300 miles isn't a bad commute, is it? Would you give me a discount?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6W2tXk6yBs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6W2tXk6yBs[/ame]


----------



## Luv'emThick

When a chick w/ a 48GGG bust, 34" waist, & a 52" caboose w/ tree trunk-sized thighs sits down next to you and you immediately "pitch a tent' you know your a FA.:smitten:


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> The lady who rang me up at the tall and fat store near me was dismissive and unpleasant, I can complain get her fired and you can take the job. 3300 miles isn't a bad commute, is it? Would you give me a discount?



Of course I would! Though I'm not sure how many guys would enjoy being served by an awkward, rambling, half-staring woman! =p


----------



## fuelingfire

loopytheone said:


> Of course I would! Though I'm not sure how many guys would enjoy being served by an awkward, rambling, half-staring woman! =p


 
It's a hour drive to the closest Lane Bryant for me, and I am sure they would pay a lot less... and I have never seen a guy working at one. But I have always wanted to work at one. I could probably keep the gawking to a minimum, but would probably be fired for trying to flirt with every customer. It's the only reason I even go to malls (with the gf) or care about malls at all. When I go in I get this great feeling that is somewhere between, I am with my people and the aura of being in church. If that makes sense.


----------



## Luv'emThick

I think since "Thin is sexy fat is not" mantra has been pounded into our skulls since childbirth for a man to be attracted to large, curvaceous women it goes against what we're supposed to be deep down its natural to feel odd or isolated for our attraction to something totally opposite the supposed norm.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

It is your friend's birthday tomorrow, and as you always cook for game day, you ask him what he wants. He responds "lemon cake and meat until I explode" and so you buy him (and all the guests) this.

Oh, plus he got a smoked loin all to himself so he can sit in front of the computer and gnaw at it. 

What?  The man told an FFA (and cook) he wanted to eat meat until he exploded.


----------



## Tad

When your partner moans about the coming cold weather, because they know their jeans are all rather tight ... and your reaction is to be eager to go and spend lots of money on new larger jeans to make them comfortable without having to lose weight


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You get into a spat, and when you reconcile and decide to get food you specifically order the "other" thing they want, not necessarily what you want. Just so they will get the full enjoyment of the meal.


----------



## traveldude1961

You swap your pattern of grocery shopping so you always pass by the cute BBW shopper the maximum number of times


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

When you are half drunk and start measuring the guy's guts around you in mental "mouthfuls" (aka how much flub you could fit in your mouth).


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> When you are half drunk and start measuring the guy's guts around you in mental "mouthfuls" (aka how much flub you could fit in your mouth).



Mouthful, ha I got a buffet of belly. Also - prevert!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

People keep talking about all the weight they gained on candy, and how their clothes are tight...

And you have to scream "eyes front and centre!" To yourself to avoid lurching around and eyeing the damage.

The past two weeks have been one big tease...


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> People keep talking about all the weight they gained on candy, and how their clothes are tight...
> 
> And you have to scream "eyes front and centre!" To yourself to avoid lurching around and eyeing the damage.
> 
> The past two weeks have been one big tease...



Haha, oh gosh, makes me glad that Halloween isn't really a big deal over here! I turn into a flailing awkward turtle whenever people say things like that in front of me because I just don't know how to react.


----------



## kingmangoly

When you're losing your virginity to a ~320 pound beauty and its an entire adolescence-worth of dreams coming true! I was a lucky boy


----------



## pjbbwlvr

I know that I am an Fa when I see a BBW in those tight black pants that women are wearing these days. And as I am admiring her beautiful curves, I walk into the glass door of the shopping mall, leaving an impression on the glass that looks like a copy of the "Shroud of Turin". Let me say I was born and I am proud to be an FA!!!!!!!

BBW's Rule!


----------



## love handles

Aww.. I'm sure mergirl would be happy to see her thread still going 5 years after she was banned.  x If I chat to her again I will tell her it's still going!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

A woman keeps belly bumping you from behind in order to make you recoil so she can slip past you onto the train...

...and you are like um, thats actually pleasant feeling...


----------



## gelbert

When you record biggest loser so you can watch it in reverse and pretend they are gaining.


----------



## fat hiker

When you're at the beach on a very hot day in early summer, looking for the dads and mums out in the water with their kids, because you know they tend to be the fatter ones (and boy were there a lot of them last Sunday!).

And, when you tear eyes away from that to the 20-somethings playing beach volleyball, you hope the BHM takes off his shirt, like the other guys have...


----------



## rabbitislove

You know you are an FFA when...

Your client shows you a picture of a naked muscular man holding flowers over his boy parts and you realize guys with abs are like a lamp or a purse. Not that they dont have human worth, but they're just part of what I see everyday that I have no sexual attraction to.

Meanwhile, BHMS drive me into wild abandon usually reserved only for novels with Fabio on the cover


----------



## landshark

rabbitislove said:


> You know you are an FFA when...
> 
> Your client shows you a picture of a naked muscular man holding flowers over his boy parts and you realize guys with abs are like a lamp or a purse. Not that they dont have human worth, but they're just part of what I see everyday that I have no sexual attraction to.
> 
> Meanwhile, BHMS drive me into wild abandon usually reserved only for novels with Fabio on the cover



I can entirely relate, but from a male perspective. A fit male (or purse, if you will). When I work out it's inevitable that I see fit women working out. And I'd be lying if I said I don't appreciate the way they look. And as someone who pursues fitness myself I can appreciate someone else who does the same and succeeds at it, male or female. 

But there is a huge jump from "appreciation for" to "attracted to." And like you, as much as I can appreciate a certain look, it doesn't have any attraction for me. 

But the BBW who walks past the fitness center in the building I work in on her way to the snack bar...? She makes me pause a little longer in between sets!


----------



## op user

When you are in the beach you would be proud to be accompanied by the larger member of the opposite sex in the beach/resort. Particularly if (s)he overflows the sun-beds available.


----------



## Luv Gaining Ladies

When you see that Whitney from My Big Fat Fabulous Life lost 100 pounds and feel disappointed...only to read that she gained it all back and think, "Oh, good."

When you watch Pitch Perfect and only notice Rebel Wilson.


----------



## Melian

When you have to wonder if you're becoming narcoleptic, or if your bf's belly is actually THAT comfortable.


----------



## John Smith

You know you are an FA when... :



- You're just Black then you were raised moreover into a cultural background where well-endowed nay even over well-endowed women are litteraly considered as living Goddesses on Earth since dawn of times... so you're technically not an FA, both sociologically & relatively spoken but you don't care ;



- For as long as you can remember, you very often preferred the " before " photo of a female participant rather the " then " one while you came across a dieting, weight loss exercice program or " slimming wearwaist [as it is en vogue to say in 2010's instead of corset] " broadcasted commercial ad ;



- When you watch by pure curiosity an all-female Californian fitness yoga TV program then your attention focused suddenlt towards the thicker one among models participants, question to see the slightest fat roll or wobbling which checks off itself while they makes an Adho Mukha &#346;v&#257;n&#257;sana position... ;



- When you're just eight years old then your felt for the first time ever a precocious erotical arousal while a daytime weight loss program TV ad broadcasted each fifteen minutes an short-timed early noughties' 3D CGI simulation of an standard-sized female character before to just puffed up her to humongously-obese proportions then deflate her again ;



- When you watch " Nutty Professor " (the Eddie Murphy's version... not the Jerry Lewis's one) then for as long you can remember, either you imagined longtime ago an eventual second movie with a Jada Pinkett-Smith in silicone-based fat suit as the newly Miss Klumps or you still complain about the envy to see one day a third sequel starring this time away a female main character (played by an actress, not by Eddie Muprhy himself obviously &#128530 undergoing the same lot than Sherman Klumps... &#128518; ;



- When most of your first not-so-really-crushes-for-full-legal-aged-women during your teenage years in secondary school ('cause you never really had a truly crush for any major woman during that period of your life) were : 

a very obese specialist teacher which you enjoyed every occasional moment for check out how she swayed - or for being more exact, counterbalanced ponderously - her both massively round buns & broad hips or dangled outwards tiredly her hefty arms around her gargantuesc body all to counterweighting her vast potbellied middlesection by leaning back her whole upper body while she waddled at each heavy step but above all when she must moved her own by sideways through a door by fear to knocking her corpulent lower body against its doorframe so close for her ; 

an young student trainee as specialist teacher so disproportionately heavy-bottomed in spite the rest of her average-sized-but-barely-husky shape that she must swayed her overloaded hips with megabulbous buttocks with an almost exaxtly same weightily motion than the latter one... and also moving sideways through doors ; 

an another young student trainee as social worker, employed half-time as lifeguard in the school's pool, with a quite chunky but willowy figure and a set of melon-sized breasts jutting out rotundlt from her sleeveless tee-shirt and which couldn't stop to jounce while she walks ; an young teacher with a great curvaneous but bordeline flabby body ; a morbidly obese teacher so elephantine that it must a entire opened double door in order she could shuffle her wobbling body from a piece to an another ; then a mature-aged teacher with an impressive ample willowy figure and a pair of protuding saddlebags ;



- When you are capable with the aid of several years of both sensorial & empirical developments to guess with a near-perfect sense of approximation both weight, height and shoes model from whatosever so-and-so woman coming closer of your position nothing than sense the both tremors, acoustic resonance of steps level and walking pace... and that the least deduction of highly-leveled records (kinda 80-85 kgs+) for each of these details provoked into yourself some jubilance &#128518; ;



- When you know what female person from your middle came closer too from these same records... &#128518;&#128518; ;



-When you are the only guy in your entourage to be all but digusted while a girl among us announces will become immensely huge one day ;


-When you compliment a girl about her weight gain ;


-When you chill with your buddies in a fat food resto then two sexy sisters really alike each and other come to a neighbouring table but while your friends slobbers for the thin one, you eyeball deeply meanwhile towards the fat one ;



-When you persuade with your charm a girl to put a lot of weight ;



-When you work at a mail and had often haste to serve among the lot of seducing workers there these from the only Plus-Size ladies store there ;



-When you begin to observe minutely how fatter-&-fatter got a female person in your entourage or work place. 



-When one of your most frolicsome dreams has realized the day you see XTina &#128525; turn into XXLTina &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; then publically announced have a lot of enjoy as when she overstuffs herself as by the idea to becoming even more fatter yet&#128519; before to curse Hollywood for having force her to lost all her stoutness &#128544;&#128544;&#128544;



-When you avoid any photography starring Rosie Mercado &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; since she weigh under the 200 pounds spectrum.&#128557;



-- When you couldnt feel Taylor Swift because Taylor Swift but nonetheless couldnt stop yourself neither to vizualise her here 10 years later with a pair of ginormous, jelly-like, marshmallow-lookalike trunk thighs rubbing tremendously along together till her noexistent knees at each babbling like many female pop stars suffering of the thirties crisis as meanwhile her astral sister Meghan Taylor, now an anorexic bimbo wishing recently reconvert herself as transracial transgenger and be called now Diego Shabbaz Taylor, mocks loudly about her longtime-ago rival to treating her of living witnessing to whats happens when the Goodyear mascot f*cks with the Moby Dicks secret Emo daughter &#128529; ;



-When you hear about a girl in you entourage who has recently developped an uncontrollable appetite and that you begun to calculate how many she could gain and what body part gonna swell rather to share the fatphobia of those who announced that to you. 



-When a longtime girl friend begun to be suddenly really flirty with you to the point to search whatosever way for failing accidentaly upon you, both lying down each upon other on a bed, and that during your too-intimate moment of friendly[???] tickling games, your both hands begun to dawdle a bit against her burgeoning muffintop as same time a newborn lust born ;



-When you adore Whitney Thore from " My Big Fabulous Life " &#128513; ;



-When you know the Worlds Guiness Records in weight gain, maximal human poundage, maximal waist size and maximal hips size ;



-When you wonder to yourself why there has not much of heavyweight women on official date online apps? ;



-When you are subscribed to Feabie.


Envoyé de mon SM-G386W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rabbitislove

You do an icebreaker at work and have to answer the question "What would you do if you could chose a different position?"

And you have to restrain yourself from yelling "DXL salesgirl!!!"

Also when you join Planet Fitness and get excited they give away shirts up to 6X and there are plenty of fat dudes working out <3

Annnnd when you're gay best friend is into bears and you frequent bear bars.

(Im sure theres more...)


----------



## Tad

We were at the vet, bringing our cat in to get some bloodwork done and to pick up some food we buy through them. The BBW receptionist was helping another client with a food order, so I was waiting patiently, until my son pointed out that there was a second receptionist who wasn’t busy. I had seen her, but I guess I hadn’t really registered that she was there 

(in my defense she was being very quiet and still in a &#8216;don’t notice me’ sort of way, and it turned out that she was new and had to wait for the other receptionist to help her, so I may have also had some instinct about who was able to help us).


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

But at least you learned something, i.e., next time don't take your son along.


----------



## voluptuouslover

Tad said:


> We were at the vet, bringing our cat in to get some bloodwork done and to pick up some food we buy through them. The BBW receptionist was helping another client with a food order, so I was waiting patiently, until my son pointed out that there was a second receptionist who wasnt busy. I had seen her, but I guess I hadnt really registered that she was there
> 
> (in my defense she was being very quiet and still in a dont notice me sort of way, and it turned out that she was new and had to wait for the other receptionist to help her, so I may have also had some instinct about who was able to help us).





I do the same thing at the Bank (somewhat intentionally)....when I am not doing everything online. I will go to two of the women who are pretty and quite heavy rather than their thinner counterparts. In a friendly way it is nice just to deal with a pretty woman that is more in the weight range that you like...not to mention they are the two that are the best and most efficient at there jobs.


----------



## hubbahubba5

You think the women's Olympic shot putters are hot.


----------



## rabbitislove

Sorry Tad, but this scene came to mind...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro9EgTXrAb8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro9EgTXrAb8[/ame]


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

An old work friend turned real friend has been doing a lot of wining and dining with clients. As a result his previously barely chubby body has turned tubby (about 25 lbs I'd guess).

I was, um, checking him out with my peripheral vision because his belly went from just a little pudge around the belly button to an actual gut that thrust forward under his sweater. It has that upper belly curve which comes with time and food, a precursor to the swell of lower belly to come if he doesn't rein back his eating. I also think, from that curve, he was sucking in a bit.

I got caught. 

Hubby (without rancor) teased me about looking. I was like sorrryyyy and he laughed and said he didn't see me looking, but knew I must be, if he himself noticed the weight gain.

Whew. Ffa sidelong glance wasn't an open mouthed drool!!


----------



## Blockierer

A co-worker of mine has a cup of coffee with a pretty woman frequently after work. She's a about 5"9', 170 lbs. I asked him what's going on with them? His answer was, she's too skinny for me!
I wonder if I'm able to infect people with the fat virus?


----------



## Dromond

...when you choose a check out lane at the store not on how short the line is, but how large the cashier is. :blush:


----------



## Tad

Dromond said:


> ...when you choose a check out lane at the store not on how short the line is, but how large the cashier is. :blush:



I have absolutely, never, ever admitted that I've done that


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dromond said:


> ...when you choose a check out lane at the store not on how short the line is, but how large the cashier is. :blush:



Hah! Makes me wonder if people do that for me while I'm at work.


----------



## Tad

x0emnem0x said:


> Hah! Makes me wonder if people do that for me while I'm at work.



I would guess that you get more going to your lane because you are a lovely looking young lady, period. A piece of that pack might be particularly appreciating that you are a lovely looking, large, young lady. And maybe you get a smattering with some guilt about buying more snacks than salad stuff, and they feel less implicit shame with a softer cashier? (although more will likely just care about whether you are quick or whether you are friendly).  (all pure speculation, although it would not shock me if some sociologist has studied how people pick their check-out lanes)


----------



## fuelingfire

Tad said:


> I have absolutely, never, ever admitted that I've done that




Um, yeah me neither... especially not when I am not in a hurry. I can't imagine someone doing that pretty much every time. I am also not smiling, talkative, or flirty when not doing this.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> I would guess that you get more going to your lane because you are a lovely looking young lady, period. A piece of that pack might be particularly appreciating that you are a lovely looking, large, young lady. And maybe you get a smattering with some guilt about buying more snacks than salad stuff, and they feel less implicit shame with a softer cashier? (although more will likely just care about whether you are quick or whether you are friendly).  (all pure speculation, although it would not shock me if some sociologist has studied how people pick their check-out lanes)



Well thank you!


----------



## op user

I keep some sweet and salty treats at my place to offer to my female friends who visit me. Last week an ex a BBW who had WLS but then remove her lapband came to see me. I offer her a Bloody Mary and a bag of chips making sure she ate them alone around midnight just to make sure the calories would end on her belly. And she enjoy it too.


----------



## Tad

When you are clothes shopping for your partner, and can't resist looking at sizes larger than they wear, and thinking what they'd look like if they wore that size.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> I have absolutely, never, ever admitted that I've done that



Me neither!


----------



## Tad

When you answer the door for trick-or-treaters and always look out to the side walks to see if there are parents with the kids, and if any of them are fat ... and wonder if you could offer them treats, too? (sadly we get <10 kids at our door each year, so my opportunities are limited


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You pull all the kit kats out of the chocolate bags for halloween - bexause that is what he likes to eat


----------



## petersmyth79

You might be an FA when a friend/family member makes a comment about how massive someone has become that you know but haven't seen in a long time; then when you catch up with that person you are disappointed because that person's gain is not what you call a lot and also their weight is not what you'd call massive...


----------



## fuelingfire

When your girlfriend asks, "Did you ever notice that if you remove the '&' from the abbreviation for Bath and Body Works, it becomes BBW?" My response was, "No, but amazing observation!"

When one of the many complements you give your pear girlfriend is, "wow! You have an amazing ass!" Without missing a beat she says smiling, "Thanks, I ate a lot of cookies!" And you are just stunned by the perfect response.


----------



## Tad

I don't know if he is an FA or not, but one long time employee at the Starbucks near my work does an incredible job at tempting people to have whipped cream on their fancy drinks, I always wonder if he is enjoying passing out all those extra calories?


----------



## socrates74

1. You see two fully clothed woman faces in pictures. A Dallas cowboy cheerleader type vs a woman with cheeks,neck and ample fingers. The cheerleader type is 15 years younger. Its no contest. Cheerleader type had your attention for one second.
2. When you know women's dress sizes (and are not a cross-dresser or tailor). Size 18 is a start.
3. Larger woman are your dating pattern.
4. You like what you like. You are not a crusader trying to change society. 
--------- Are you FA (FA being a state-of-mind) if...? --
A. Not into 'feederism'
B. Have an upper size limit for your personal tastes.
C. Just want to be yourself. Like what you like. Not necessarily be in a 'movement'.
D. Want the best for the opposite gender


----------



## AmandaLynn

Xyantha Reborn said:


> An old work friend turned real friend has been doing a lot of wining and dining with clients. As a result his previously barely chubby body has turned tubby (about 25 lbs I'd guess).
> 
> I was, um, checking him out with my peripheral vision because his belly went from just a little pudge around the belly button to an actual gut that thrust forward under his sweater. It has that upper belly curve which comes with time and food, a precursor to the swell of lower belly to come if he doesn't rein back his eating. I also think, from that curve, he was sucking in a bit.
> 
> I got caught.
> 
> Hubby (without rancor) teased me about looking. I was like sorrryyyy and he laughed and said he didn't see me looking, but knew I must be, if he himself noticed the weight gain.
> 
> Whew. Ffa sidelong glance wasn't an open mouthed drool!!



This describes like every guy I went to high school with.


----------



## extra_m13

you having dinner at a restaurant with a friend and without asking her if she is full you order the dessert menu, pushing it for her to finish it


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

you smile every time you hold the car door for her, she gets in and the car sags and moves with her great weight.


----------



## Tad

AmandaLynn said:


> This describes like every guy I went to high school with.



Do you mean every guy in high school getting caught doing the sidelong glance thing, or that you were checking all the guys out for growing tummies?


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> Do you mean every guy in high school getting caught doing the sidelong glance thing, or that you were checking all the guys out for growing tummies?



It seems that every guy I went to high school with put on a legit gut. In some cases, I didn't have to discretely check it out at all, it was so obvious it could not be missed.


----------



## socrates74

You know you are a FA when....
You want to go to a BBW meet-up!
*because* its the next step in your evolution.

You know your FA ( its a state of mind) when...
You know *want* is not enough, so you plan.
....
and planning only matters if you take action.
So, you think...you need to take someone with you to act as photographer.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

You walk into a room while friends are watching a football game. 
From the TV you hear "I like my salsa like a like my guys CHUNKY"...then you hear..Look Diana and everyone turns to look at ME!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Hubby was sitting there last night and I realized that his shirt was pulling differently across his belly button. Rather than a two inch space created by his chub and the shirt pulling across the gap...It was like, four inches. And that widest point around which his shirt was stretched looked so swollen and full.

The other day he walked in after eating two appetizers, a 24ounce prime rib with sides, and a desert and he was moaning so loud - and his actual belly was slung low across his hips, droopig under the physica weight of the food.

Oh and he busted his pants in the crotch area last week.

He hasn't gained weight in forever but I think he's put on about 5-10 lbs in the past two months or so. 

We are going on vacation (home) and i am really struggling not to lead him into temptation and cook like mad!!

I'm such a wreck of flooded basement ffa!!


----------



## AmandaLynn

Xyantha Reborn said:


> We are going on vacation (home) and i am really struggling not to lead him into temptation and cook like mad!!



Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Haha well, what I did was warn my hubster that I am gonna be BAD and he kind of shrugged and said that would probably be too much food, but to do what I needed to do.

So I am taking that as tacit acknowledgement and a sort of "bring it."

Oh, it is so on... *rubs hands together gleefully*


----------



## AmandaLynn

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Haha well, what I did was warn my hubster that I am gonna be BAD and he kind of shrugged and said that would probably be too much food, but to do what I needed to do.
> 
> So I am taking that as tacit acknowledgement and a sort of "bring it."
> 
> Oh, it is so on... *rubs hands together gleefully*



It's as if he's daring you to make him fat. How can you not accept that challenge.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Sounds like a win-win situation to me


----------



## Tad

You know you are an FA when you are cheering on someone else over-feeding their significant other! 

Go Xyantha! Cook up a storm! Woooooooot!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tad said:


> You know you are an FA when you are cheering on someone else over-feeding their significant other!
> 
> Go Xyantha! Cook up a storm! Woooooooot!


 
Tad, you'd never call someone out would you? lol


----------



## Tad

Oops, I forgot that I'd given my encouragement to Xyantha in a rep comment, not in the thread -- believe me I was laughing at myself here, but I missed that this would not be apparent to anyone other than me :doh:


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tad said:


> Oops, I forgot that I'd given my encouragement to Xyantha in a rep comment, not in the thread -- believe me I was laughing at myself here, but I missed that this would not be apparent to anyone other than me :doh:


No need to beat yourself up there guy, I wasn't saying it was a bad thing No one ever seems to catch the "sarcastic smiley " at the end of the statement lol.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

*coughs into her hand*

Well, my baking of chocolate cookies, gingerbread cookies, and homemade bagels today got a giggle from him.

Then he ate the first bagel and gave me a dirty look as he kind of moaned. Then was going 'uh huh. I see how it is' every bite of the third bagel. And he is going back for the cookies so...

FFA honesty FTW!!!

Know whats hotter than subterfuge?!? A healthy handful of WILLING PARTICIPATION (combined with like 1/2 tsp of disbelief and 1 tbsp of 'i am so fckd', and like 1 cup of 'i see what you are doing you brat').


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> *coughs into her hand*
> 
> Well, my baking of chocolate cookies, gingerbread cookies, and homemade bagels today got a giggle from him.
> 
> Then he ate the first bagel and gave me a dirty look as he kind of moaned. Then was going 'uh huh. I see how it is' every bite of the third bagel. And he is going back for the cookies so...
> 
> FFA honesty FTW!!!
> 
> Know whats hotter than subterfuge?!? A healthy handful of WILLING PARTICIPATION (combined with like 1/2 tsp of disbelief and 1 tbsp of 'i am so fckd', and like 1 cup of 'i see what you are doing you brat').



Oh my gosh, you are your husband are so precious, you need to be preserved as a stellar example of bratty FFA dreams!

This sounds SO much like me and my other half.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Xyantha Reborn said:


> *coughs into her hand*
> 
> Well, my baking of chocolate cookies, gingerbread cookies, and homemade bagels today got a giggle from him.
> 
> Then he ate the first bagel and gave me a dirty look as he kind of moaned. Then was going 'uh huh. I see how it is' every bite of the third bagel. And he is going back for the cookies so...
> 
> FFA honesty FTW!!!
> 
> Know whats hotter than subterfuge?!? A healthy handful of WILLING PARTICIPATION (combined with like 1/2 tsp of disbelief and 1 tbsp of 'i am so fckd', and like 1 cup of 'i see what you are doing you brat').


 
I could think of so many scenarios that could come out of having a willing participant The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Xyantha Reborn said:


> People keep talking about all the weight they gained on candy, and how their clothes are tight...
> 
> And you have to scream "eyes front and centre!" To yourself to avoid lurching around and eyeing the damage.
> 
> The past two weeks have been one big tease...



Oh man, yes!

When coworkers blather on about how much weight they've put on. Compounded when they decide to show you (has actually happened!)! Try being frozen with indecision, panic, and lust all at once.


----------



## loopytheone

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Oh man, yes!
> 
> When coworkers blather on about how much weight they've put on. Compounded when they decide to show you (has actually happened!)! Try being frozen with indecision, panic, and lust all at once.



This reminds me of my super awkward reaction to a co-worker asking if I could tell he had lost weight. I said yes, then realised that made it sound like I must have been staring at him/paying attention to his weight, and verbally flailed around like an awkward fish for ten seconds before giving up and walking away. Tends to be my reaction to any questions about a person's weight to be honest! :doh:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

loopytheone said:


> This reminds me of my super awkward reaction to a co-worker asking if I could tell he had lost weight. I said yes, then realised that made it sound like I must have been staring at him/paying attention to his weight, and verbally flailed around like an awkward fish for ten seconds before giving up and walking away. Tends to be my reaction to any questions about a person's weight to be honest! :doh:



That's one of those annoying questions there is no "correct" answer to. Even the most complimentary response is still a backhand to some degree. Feigning ignorance is generally your best choice = P


----------



## Tad

Forgotten_Futures said:


> That's one of those annoying questions there is no "correct" answer to. Even the most complimentary response is still a backhand to some degree. Feigning ignorance is generally your best choice = P



Another trick is to be deliberately awkward, to cover the actual awkwardness (and to get out of the situation without having to give an insincere compliment). "I could tell -- actually I was worried that you might be sick. Oh, I'm sorry, that sounds awful, you probably were working really hard on it, and I didn't mean that you looked sickly, it is just that I had an aunt who lost a lot of weight from an illness so it always jumps to mind, and I should probably stop babbling now!"


----------



## landshark

Tad said:


> Another trick is to be deliberately awkward, to cover the actual awkwardness (and to get out of the situation without having to give an insincere compliment). "I could tell -- actually I was worried that you might be sick. Oh, I'm sorry, that sounds awful, you probably were working really hard on it, and I didn't mean that you looked sickly, it is just that I had an aunt who lost a lot of weight from an illness so it always jumps to mind, and I should probably stop babbling now!"



When a co-worker of mine mentioned to me she had lost weight (she prefaced with "I'm not sure if you'd noticed or not, but...") I was just honest. I told her I had noticed but would never have brought up the subject until she did because it's a topic that is likely very close to the individual at hand. That seemed a nice balanced answer and nobody's feeling were hurt, no awkwardness, etc.


----------



## Leem

Or you could just say, you are looking good as always, (or some version thereof) in response to both putting on and losing weight.


----------



## op user

I think working at a call center one of the few things it makes it more bearable (or much more difficult) is the presence of larger ladies. It is good to see an abundance of attractive ladies but the allocated break is too short to socialize with a lady, to chat up and managed to secure a date and then I am too hesitant to approach anyone of those plump/BBW I am working with because I don't want to get a reputation of trying too hard to get a date while at the work.


----------



## socrates74

Big lots® puts on their secondary TV commercials with BBW sized woman, and you instantly notice . 


















want to record them again and again. Matter of fact, you want to go


----------



## AmandaLynn

Leem said:


> Or you could just say, you are looking good as always, (or some version thereof) in response to both putting on and losing weight.



I typically get the; you look like you are really enjoying yourself comment the most.


----------



## SecretlyaKitten

You know you're (being admired by) an FA when they drive sooo slow down the road just to watch you walk. (And then flirt with you for several minutes when the car catches up to you.)


----------



## AmyJo1976

You know you're an FA when you always prefer to assist fat customers at work


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

AmyJo1976 said:


> You know you're an FA when you always prefer to assist fat customers at work



Oh, complete opposite. Think I'm bashful with mediapathically acceptable women, dangle fat bait in front of me, see how that works. (Some people are naturally disarming, however.)

One sort of place I will never apply to work for? GenPop clothing store. I don't need the constant boner or the constant threat of termination = P


----------



## AmyJo1976

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Oh, complete opposite. Think I'm bashful with mediapathically acceptable women, dangle fat bait in front of me, see how that works. (Some people are naturally disarming, however.)
> 
> One sort of place I will never apply to work for? GenPop clothing store. I don't need the constant boner or the constant threat of termination = P


Oh I think you could handle it


----------



## Tad

When you notice your partner's jeans are looking loose, and you can't help but hope that the jeans have just become stretched out ... (and then of course feel a bit guilty for feeling that if you know your partner would generally like to be lighter, sigh)


----------



## LifelongFA

When you realize that you can't EVER recall ever thinking to yourself, "that ass is too big"!


----------



## John Smith

LifelongFA said:


> When you realize that you can't EVER recall ever thinking to yourself, "that ass is too big"!



I still remember this only _one _time I surprized myself to say it out loud while watching the TV nearly two weeks ago... still thyrsting, though:


----------



## LifelongFA

op user said:


> I think working at a call center one of the few things it makes it more bearable (or much more difficult) is the presence of larger ladies. It is good to see an abundance of attractive ladies but the allocated break is too short to socialize with a lady, to chat up and managed to secure a date and then I am too hesitant to approach anyone of those plump/BBW I am working with because I don't want to get a reputation of trying too hard to get a date while at the work.



I know what you mean about call centers. I took on a part-time gig a couple years ago, and was amazed at the number of BBWs and SSBWS in the office. While the work was grim and the pay wasn't anything special, I sure did enjoy the views which were accentuated by the casual dress code which showed off their considerable curves!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

When you see all those weight loss ads and you love more the pictures of 'before' instead of the 'after'!!!


----------



## shadowcat

*While the others dread and fear weight gain after marriage, you look forward to it.*


----------



## Railroad Man

mergirl said:


> You prefer the 'before' to the 'after' pics.
> 
> That was my first thought though i'm sure there are lots of answers to that question and the answer will be different for everyone.
> 
> xmer


You know you're one when your favorite girl watching venue is Walmart


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're an FA, when you overhear friends expressing concern that you never manage to find a decent man to date, just an endless string of fat guys, and you just smile philosophical and think, "YEAH!!!"


----------



## Shotha

You know you're an FA, when you and your boyfriend think that it's sexy to call each other "Fat Boy".


----------



## SSBHM

you know when, you see a plump round curvy lady and you take a second, third, and fourth glance - and yearn to take a fifth


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're an FA, when every time that you go to an event, you try to sit beside the fattest man there.


----------



## Happy fat lover

Or sit next to and hold the hand of a BBW that will let you


----------



## kgknight

When the site of supermodels is a horror show.


----------



## extra_m13

when you look at a ladies eyes yes... just after seeing is she is curvy enough for you


----------



## NaeusofStryx

When everyone knows you couldn't care less about sports, but you'll ask to have softball put on at the sports bar.


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're an FA, when you find yourself offering your date third helpings.


----------



## grasso

you compliament everyone at the buffet


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're an FA, when you join the local sumo club out of motives that are more amorous than sporting, and you hope that the training diet will make you look as good as the rest of the wrestlers.


----------



## John Smith

You know you are a F.A. when you must try your best to not look aroused whenever your cross your coworkers from the opposite sex and notice how much they're shortly chubbied out these last couple of weeks, nay cross that newly one who are so fat that anyone could see a slight gob of naked skin from the lower half of her immense girth hanging loosely to-and-fro below the hem of her overworked XXL polo shirt when she found herself into a situation which require that she have to stretch out her both arms towards an item setted far above her top.


----------



## BigElectricKat

When you find yourself in Sephora (in the mall) because your were so mesmerized by the swaying hips and jiggling backside of a big-booty-cutie that you spotted walking in the mall. You were so taken by the perfectly proportioned and lavishly large rear that you followed and don't even know how you got there.


----------



## AmyJo1976

BigElectricKat said:


> When you find yourself in Sephora (in the mall) because your were so mesmerized by the swaying hips and jiggling backside of a big-booty-cutie that you spotted walking in the mall. You were so taken by the perfectly proportioned and lavishly large rear that you do even know how you got there.


Something makes me think you actually did that!


----------



## BigElectricKat

AmyJo1976 said:


> Something makes me think you actually did that!


I fell into a fountain!


----------



## AmyJo1976

BigElectricKat said:


> I fell into a fountain!


Now that sounds just like a man. In a trance and not watching where he is going ;b


----------



## BigElectricKat

AmyJo1976 said:


> Now that sounds just like a man. In a trance and not watching where he is going ;b


At least I'm honest and true to my nature.


----------



## AmyJo1976

BigElectricKat said:


> At least I'm honest and true to my nature.


That's a good thing!


----------



## BigElectricKat

AmyJo1976 said:


> That's a goo thing!


I'll say!


----------



## landshark

When you are gift shopping for your wife at Torrid or Lane Bryant and hope people notice you going in or out of those stores.


----------



## BigElectricKat

When you spot a group of equally attractive women but your gaze immediately falls on the biggest one there.


----------



## Tad

happily_married said:


> When you are gift shopping for your wife at Torrid or Lane Bryant and hope people notice you going in or out of those stores.



And when you then walk around carrying the bags from thise stores kind of proudly.


----------



## grasso

when you agree women in general with look good with more pounds the starved look is so 80s


----------



## landshark

Tad said:


> And when you then walk around carrying the bags from thise stores kind of proudly.



Definitely! It’s like bragging.


----------



## DragonFly

BigElectricKat said:


> When you find yourself in Sephora (in the mall) because your were so mesmerized by the swaying hips and jiggling backside of a big-booty-cutie that you spotted walking in the mall. You were so taken by the perfectly proportioned and lavishly large rear that you followed and don't even know how you got there.


You get a medal for going into a Sephora!


----------



## DragonFly

My guy had a quick eye following the big cute ones walking by. He would get very still and just his eyes would move. I didn’t deny him his ogling, he was so cute when he did it.


----------



## Happy fat lover

Hope you had a quick eye too for the bhm


----------



## FleurBleu

When you start writing your own books starring big characters because the literary world doesn't get how sexy they are.


----------



## FleurBleu

Oh, when you read those books, or stories on Dims, and need a fresh pair of underwear afterwards...


----------



## landshark

FleurBleu said:


> When you start writing your own books starring big characters because the literary world doesn't get how sexy they are.



I do this too! I do some writing and always try to include a plus size character. One who is competent and intelligent. They’re often portrayed as selfish and incompetent or at best lovable but comic relief. That’s in movies and TV shows and I’ll admit my sample size is likely small because I don’t watch a lot of either.


----------



## FleurBleu

Yep, intelligence is such a turn-on, in addition to a big body. I sometimes get what I call "cognitive orgasms" from a few rare people.


----------



## TwoSwords

happily_married said:


> I do this too! I do some writing and always try to include a plus size character. One who is competent and intelligent. They’re often portrayed as selfish and incompetent or at best lovable but comic relief. That’s in movies and TV shows and I’ll admit my sample size is likely small because I don’t watch a lot of either.



Hey! Me too! I did an 86-chapter fanfiction once about a 7'2," fat woman who fought evil to protect her family. It was fun.


----------



## NaeusofStryx

You're into Adele for more than just the incredible vocals


----------



## FleurBleu

You choose the longer checkout line at the store because of the juicy butt on the guy last in line


----------



## Alex666

You know you are a FA when weight-loss advertisement forces you to say "PFFFFF why the hell did she do that? WHY?"


----------



## LouisJoseph57

I became a fat admirer when there was to many diet commercials on T.V., Radio, in newspapers and magazines, on computer advertisements, and when the Doctors and Nurses in the Medical fields tell you; you need to loose weight when they need loose themselves and when people are discriminating against fat people in all areas of work and life as well as other areas like clothing stores with their clothing prices; where you pay two, three, or four dollars more than the skinny, slim people (I call them bean pole, or plywood because of how skinny they are and to much dieting is not good for you anyway.) and another example of discrimination is the airlines; if you can't fit into one seat you will be made to pay for two seats instead of one likewise the Charter Buses are the same way/same situation with their seating and they are not handicap excessiable or senior citizens friendly they have no handicap ramps/restrooms or seating, etc, etc.....


----------



## Happy fat lover

FleurBleu said:


> You choose the longer checkout line at the store because of the juicy butt on the guy last in line


Or gal with a nice plump rump.


----------



## FleurBleu

Happy fat lover said:


> Or gal with a nice plump rump.


Of course. Let's be inclusive


----------



## grasso

so much more comfortable being fat


----------



## ThatNoraChick

this is a great thread new here and just loving all the awesome responses.


----------



## Happy fat lover

Looking good, Nora


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

You have a new date and you get to know each other over time and eventually you spend a night together and you see she is much fatter without her clothes and you are deeeee-lighted and it drives you bananas and she's got rolls and folds you didn't know about and she is soooooo squishy and bouncy and yummy and you hug and kiss and squeeze her and shower her with affection and she tells you no one ever went crazy over her like you do and you feel like a King.


----------



## NaeusofStryx

In Shrek, you prefer Princess Fiona as an ogre


----------



## landshark

NaeusofStryx said:


> In Shrek, you prefer Princess Fiona as an ogre



Her green complexion was a bit much for me. Now if we’re talking Gwyneth Paltrow from Shallow Hal...


----------



## shadowcat

*When your ears perk up at the sound of "Plus size women and curvy women' being announced on TV, and you think "Thats much too thin".*


----------



## FleurBleu

When you confuse the heck out of a BHM who has been struggling with body issues his whole life by telling him he doesn't seem that big to you. And watching incredulity fade in favor of a wide smile on his handsome face...


----------



## BigElectricKat

happily_married said:


> Her green complexion was a bit much for me. Now if we’re talking Gwyneth Paltrow from Shallow Hal...


Yeah! I was just thinking about that!


----------



## BigElectricKat

FleurBleu said:


> When you confuse the heck out of a BHM who has been struggling with body issues his whole life by telling him he doesn't seem that big to you. And watching incredulity fade in favor of a wide smile on his handsome face...


Waiting for that to happen to me one of these days. I hope I'm not old and decrepit by then.


----------



## Starling

When your other half gets sad/upset because his pants no longer fit before an event. And you call in sick to the event, Amazon Prime a pair of pants the next size up, and spend the night showing him just how sexy his new body is instead.


----------



## nitewriter

Instead of going to my bank in town. I travel 15 miles out of my way because all the lovely ladies behind the counter are size 22 and up.


----------



## Starling

When you discover that your BHM partner ate the *entire week’s *meal prep you did for the both of you after a tipsy night out with friends. And you aren’t remotely annoyed, but ARE extremely turned on.


----------



## Jay78

happily_married said:


> Her green complexion was a bit much for me. Now if we’re talking Gwyneth Paltrow from Shallow Hal...


Oh man is this the truth!!


----------



## Jay78

Starling said:


> When your other half gets sad/upset because his pants no longer fit before an event. And you call in sick to the event, Amazon Prime a pair of pants the next size up, and spend the night showing him just how sexy his new body is instead.


Lucky man


----------



## loopytheone

Starling said:


> When you discover that your BHM partner ate the *entire week’s *meal prep you did for the both of you after a tipsy night out with friends. And you aren’t remotely annoyed, but ARE extremely turned on.



Daaaaaamn, boy got an appetite, I approve!


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're an FA, when your ears prick up at the mere mention of the word "fat".


----------



## Starling

loopytheone said:


> Daaaaaamn, boy got an appetite, I approve!



I should clarify that these were just lunches, not all three meals...but _still. _


----------



## Jay78

Starling said:


> I should clarify that these were just lunches, not all three meals...but _still. _


Who would eat 30 bagged lunches lol


----------



## gythaogg

You know you're an FA when your partner shaves his beard and you have to carefully choose tactful words to compliment his shaven look, rather than exclaiming with delight, "Ooh, your double chin has really grown!"


----------



## landshark

Jay78 said:


> Oh man is this the truth!!



That movie came out long before I “came out” and I recall being so torn. I was so naturally attracted to the bigger version of her character and simultaneously embarrassed that I was. What a great age for me! So glad the FA in me won out over the other side!


----------



## Jay78

happily_married said:


> That movie came out long before I “came out” and I recall being so torn. I was so naturally attracted to the bigger version of her character and simultaneously embarrassed that I was. What a great age for me! So glad the FA in me won out over the other side!


Wow I felt the same way...so many times movies having characters gain weight or I’d be more attracted to the heavy characters and too afraid to say anything


----------



## BigElectricKat

When your eyes gravitate toward the biggest ass walking down the hall at work.


----------



## Jay78

BigElectricKat said:


> When your eyes gravitate toward the biggest ass walking down the hall at work.


And your not looking into a mirror lol


----------



## LizzieJones

When you really want to rub his belly over and over again.


----------



## Shotha

You know that your an FA, when only positive and no negative comments run through your mind at the sight of a fat person.


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're an FA, when every time that you see a fat person, only positive thoughts and no negative ones go through your head.


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're and FA, when you wish that they would screen programmes in a Biggest Loser series backwards.


----------



## landshark

Starling said:


> When a bitchy acquaintance who clearly doesn’t know you well tries to trash talk your ex by saying “you’re lucky you got out early, he looks like shit - must have gained a hundred pounds”. So naturally you scroll through Facebook to confirm and your two thoughts are a) it’s barely sixty or seventy pounds, tops and b) why couldn’t we have dated when he looked like *that*?



I’m on the other side of that. I have an ex who is more conventionally hot. She and I still have a few mutual friends all these years later (we split up in 2004). Her relationships have all been shit since she dumped me and I’ve been married since 2006. She makes fun of me to our mutual friends because I have a fat wife. As if it’s a bad thing!


----------



## LifelongFA

One of my favorite things to do was to see a group of two or more ladies out for the evening and approach the cute fat one to buy her a drink or ask her to dance. The look on the other ladies faces was absolutely priceless! When you scan a room looking for the big cuties, you know you are an FA!


----------



## wrenchboy

When (before i was married) that a friend suggested that a good place to meet a woman is in the produce area of the supermarket. And you tell him that you would rather look for love in the cookie and ice cream aisle


----------



## wrenchboy

When someone passes you on the interstate with plates that read BGGURL and you can't catch up. 
So you keep looking all day in hopes that it means Big Girl


----------



## landshark

LifelongFA said:


> One of my favorite things to do was to see a group of two or more ladies out for the evening and approach the cute fat one to buy her a drink or ask her to dance. The look on the other ladies faces was absolutely priceless! When you scan a room looking for the big cuties, you know you are an FA!



When I first decided I wasn’t going to fight my preference for big girls anymore I remember one breakthrough. I was out in a group and we had with us 2 girls both of whom I knew were interested in me. One was a bit chubby and the other somewhat fit. I knew unless we all got sloppy drunk I’d basically be able to pick which one I wanted to be with that night. Neither of them realized the other was interested and I didn’t put them against each other. I wanted to be with the bigger girl but wanted to not want that. When it came time she and I left together and I remember being so proud of myself for choosing her over the other girl. Funny how it took such agonizing to make what would today be a snap decision.


----------



## traceg

The women on the bbwdating sites are too small me


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

When you sign up for an email list you didn’t want to be on just because the guy who asked you if you wanted to sign up was fat...truly I am a fool


----------



## Shotha

Volt01 said:


> mk



?


----------



## op user

You enjoy when a lady (the closer to you the better) can't find clothes in more and more store and need to make often special arrangements to accommodate her weight.


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're an FA, when you come up with the theory that "love handles" got that name, because of what they're so useful for.


----------



## FleurBleu

I thought this WAS how they got their name.


----------



## Shotha

FleurBleu said:


> I thought this WAS how they got their name.



That's correct. Knowing that doesn't make you an FA. Coming up with one's own theory that this is so does make you an FA.


----------



## RVGleason

When you have a vivid imagination.


----------



## RVGleason

When you have no qualms of letting your preference be known.


----------



## RVGleason

When you forget to add these to the ones above!


----------



## RVGleason

When you’re in full agreement with the scientific argument.


----------



## Volt01

RVGleason said:


> When you’re in full agreement with the scientific argument.


if thats the case im stocking up on heaters and microwaves lol


----------



## RVGleason

When you appreciate exceptional hugs.


----------



## Fatcules71

You know you are an FA when just the though of your SO thinking about losing weight sends you into a, full blown, panic attack.


----------



## RVGleason

When you share your future plans. 

(If it’s okay, I’m posting this on both boards.)


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

When someone at work gets married, goes off on their honeymoon and comes back noticably heavier, then, over the next year, she just gets bigger and bigger and you dream of the same for yourself - marrying someone, their weight gain starts on the honeymoon cruise with its buffet, you both settle in to contentment and she just sweetly begins expanding, relaxing, being adored and in two years you've got your own little chubby wife.


----------



## Austin093

When you go on Dimensions even at work lol


----------



## Shotha

You know your a fat admirer, when everytime that you need to post a photo of yourself online you choose the photo that makes you look fattest.


----------



## RVGleason

When you find yourself in agreement with another family member.


----------



## mni6762

BeaBea said:


> When you see two supermodels and your first thought is 'Wow, I could rub those two together and make myself a campfire'...?
> 
> Tracey



That's hillarious


----------



## Shotha

When you see a skinny couple making out and all you can think is, "My God, you can hear the bones grating against each other all the way over here!"


----------



## RVGleason

When this is one of your favorite songs!


----------



## RVGleason

When this song is another favorite of yours!


----------



## RVGleason

You have a very vivid imagination.


----------



## FleurBleu

When you have to pull yourself together not to lose it and snap at a student picking on a bigger one but tell them in a rational manner. Mind you, I teach adults!


----------



## extra_m13

when you are thinking about what to suggest for dessert to your lady even before she finishes the plate


----------



## wrenchboy

When you are walking out of the grocery store with what you bought and you see a ssbbw walking in. You hurriedly put your things in your car and go back inside to catch another sight of that woman.


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're an FA, when you always send chocolates rather than flowers.


----------



## RVGleason

When you look forward to Beach Season.


----------



## Lostonline040

Love this thread, i havent read it all though so forgive if this one was posted but --

...when youre in public and you catch sight of a muffin top, pillowy arm, or belly under a shirt and you have the same reaction a 'normal' person would with a nipslip


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're an FA, when you long to use the words "You're so fat" _as a compliment_.


----------



## wrenchboy

Lostonline040 said:


> Love this thread, i havent read it all though so forgive if this one was posted but --
> 
> ...when youre in public and you catch sight of a muffin top, pillowy arm, or belly under a shirt and you have the same reaction a 'normal' person would with a nipslip




Double the pleasure when it is a true "slip" and you see some belly skin.


----------



## FleurBleu

When your next vacation is coming up and you're hoping a BHM will sit in the airplane seat next to you so you can offer to move up the armrest and share some space.


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're an FA, when you invite a couple over for dinner and cook for an army.


----------



## landshark

My wife, as she helps herself to a second donut: “I’m having another donut. You’re welcome.”

 She’s so awesome!


----------



## wrenchboy

You know you are a FA when you see a beautiful ssbbw wearing a two piece bikini at a waterpark and you are jealous of the two guys that she is with.


----------



## landshark

wrenchboy said:


> You know you are a FA when you see a beautiful ssbbw wearing a two piece bikini at a waterpark and you are jealous of the two guys that she is with.



I hate to brag but I’m that guy! I recall sharing some of these experiences a while back. @fuelingfire (haven’t seen him in a minute) shared some similar experiences.

I am really looking forward to beach season. Of course I have a spot I frequent that even in peak tourist season isn’t too crowded but there will still be ample opportunity to show off how awesome my wife is!


----------



## wrenchboy

happily_married said:


> I hate to brag but I’m that guy! I recall sharing some of these experiences a while back. @fuelingfire (haven’t seen him in a minute) shared some similar experiences.
> 
> I am really looking forward to beach season. Of course I have a spot I frequent that even in peak tourist season isn’t too crowded but there will still be ample opportunity to show off how awesome my wife is!





Go ahead and brag! My bbw wife is self conscious about her size and hides her beautiful belly when in public. But behind closed doors.........


----------



## RVGleason

You know you’re child is a budding FA when they have a favorite place to rest.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

When you're 38 and you've been _highly_ attracted to big, beautiful, voluptuous women for 33 of those 38 years.


----------



## Shotha

You know you're an FA, when you've thought that fat people are wonderful long before you knew, which sex you would be attracted to.


----------



## FleurBleu

When you go for a walk in the woods with your parents, a nice big rear up ahead captures your attention and you wrack your brain for an excuse why you shouldn't follow your usual route and in addition walk veeeery sloooowly.


----------



## squeezablysoft

FleurBleu said:


> When you go for a walk in the woods with your parents, a nice big rear up ahead captures your attention and you wrack your brain for an excuse why you shouldn't follow your usual route and in addition walk veeeery sloooowly.



"You guys go on ahead, just gotta work out this little leg cramp. No, no I'll be fine, go on, I'll catch up with you soon."


----------



## squeezablysoft

RVGleason said:


> You know you’re child is a budding FA when they have a favorite place to rest.



This was me with my Papa's tummy when I was little.


----------



## extra_m13

when you look for the soft places as soon as you meet a lady. where is the fat. belly ? legs ? ass ? and the first checklist to mark is, does she have a good appetite ? could she gain some weight ? reviewing her habits and so on


----------



## HUGEisElegant

FleurBleu said:


> When you go for a walk in the woods with your parents, a nice big rear up ahead captures your attention and you wrack your brain for an excuse why you shouldn't follow your usual route and in addition walk veeeery sloooowly.



Sounds like something I would have/would do. Guilty as charged. lol  I love walkin' in the woods though! 




squeezablysoft said:


> "You guys go on ahead, just gotta work out this little leg cramp. No, no I'll be fine, go on, I'll catch up with you soon."



LOL! Yeahhhhhhh...


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Also, when a really big girl tightly sits next to you on a cramped seat on the transit and you feel her jiggle with _every_ bump in the road, and you get excited.


----------



## op user

I know what you mean.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

When you used to work in retail and two big, beautiful, lovely ladies come to your department to buy...ice skates! (I live in Canada, so yeah. lol) Anyway, you know you're an FA when (and this is terrible) you spend an _inordinate_ amount of time with them to diligently help them find the right style and size, and go back and forth into the stockroom to find more stuff for them to try on.


----------



## RVGleason

When you have this song downloaded on your iPhone. (And I do! )


----------



## FleurBleu

When you see a group of teens walking home from school, you take a look at the biggest and wish you could travel back in time and show him how attractive he is.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

FleurBleu said:


> When your next vacation is coming up and you're hoping a BHM will sit in the airplane seat next to you so you can offer to move up the armrest and share some space.



That would be lovely. It would be a BBW/SSBBW in my case. 



FleurBleu said:


> When you see a group of teens walking home from school, you take a look at the biggest and wish you could travel back in time and show him how attractive he is.



Where were the girls like you when I was 13-16? lol  I was always one of the bigger guys in school at that age and (unfortunately and unfairly) I never had a girlfriend then because of it.  It's amazing how people's view of you changes when you lose weight, which is what I did when I was 16-17. I went from 240 pounds to 160 pounds in a very short amount of time. The attention was alright I guess, but there was also a part of me that resented it, because it was like, "Well, where the hell were you when I was bigger??? I'm the EXACT same person now that I was then!"

I don't like how unfair people's attention can be due to something as stupid and insignificant as someone's weight. To me, it lacks of a true ability to See and value the person within. It's not fair because it doesn't allow for people to fully cherish anyone outside their pre-constructed bias. I went from no one looking at me _at all_ to lots of attention in a very short period of time. It felt so odd and and it was upsetting because I never changed as a person one bit. Only my outer self. It's not fair. I just wish there would have been girls such as yourself in school who liked bigger guys. It certainly would have been _a lot_ less lonely.


----------



## wrenchboy

RVGleason said:


> When you have this song downloaded on your iPhone. (And I do! )






I am going to take my bbw wife out for ice cream and play that song for her.


----------



## FleurBleu

HUGEisElegant said:


> That would be lovely. It would be a BBW/SSBBW in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> Where were the girls like you when I was 13-16? lol  I was always one of the bigger guys in school at that age and (unfortunately and unfairly) I never had a girlfriend then because of it.  It's amazing how people's view of you changes when you lose weight, which is what I did when I was 16-17. I went from 240 pounds to 160 pounds in a very short amount of time. The attention was alright I guess, but there was also a part of me that resented it, because it was like, "Well, where the hell were you when I was bigger??? I'm the EXACT same person now that I was then!"
> 
> I don't like how unfair people's attention can be due to something as stupid and insignificant as someone's weight. To me, it lacks of a true ability to See and value the person within. It's not fair because it doesn't allow for people to fully cherish anyone outside their pre-constructed bias. I went from no one looking at me _at all_ to lots of attention in a very short period of time. It felt so odd and and it was upsetting because I never changed as a person one bit. Only my outer self. It's not fair. I just wish there would have been girls such as yourself in school who liked bigger guys. It certainly would have been _a lot_ less lonely.


I'm afraid I wouldn't have been much use to you in school since I only figured out I like bigger guys when I was 30... Lack of exposure to BHM, I suppose. Stupid healthy German food 
I agree with you about the sudden attention, though. Although I have never had a weight problem, my acne took a long time to clear up. Suddenly I practically had guys' attention over night. However, my experience with rejection had already shaped me in a way that I still have trouble dealing with positive attention.
I guess we can't blame our then classmates for their attitude. Looks matter to adolescents, it's just the way most of them are wired. It makes me angry, though, when young and older adults behave no better than kids that age.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

FleurBleu said:


> I'm afraid I wouldn't have been much use to you in school since I only figured out I like bigger guys when I was 30... Lack of exposure to BHM, I suppose. Stupid healthy German food
> I agree with you about the sudden attention, though. Although I have never had a weight problem, my acne took a long time to clear up. Suddenly I practically had guys' attention over night. However, my experience with rejection had already shaped me in a way that I still have trouble dealing with positive attention.
> I guess we can't blame our then classmates for their attitude. Looks matter to adolescents, it's just the way most of them are wired. It makes me angry, though, when young and older adults behave no better than kids that age.



Haha. My luck.  That's interesting you only became interested in BHMs when you were 30. What changed for you? 

Yeah, whether it's weight, acne, being "unpopular", or even being skinny, kids can be SO _incredibly_ harsh. I had the most degrading, sick, twisted and violent stuff said and even screamed at me as a teen, simply for being fat. But it's when it came to death threats and the fear of daily beatings that it really takes its toll on you, emotionally.

I hated every moment of school, but it also helped form me into the person I am today. Through my tortured experiences at school (as well as other life experiences), it's a part of what taught me what _real_ and genuine care, compassion and altruism is, and what it can do for others when it is shown to them. There were many days where I wanted crawl into a hole and die because of the pain of it all. Because I didn't have many people at school in particular to share that same sense of tolerance, care, compassion and dignity toward me.

Through that pain and suffering, it cemented within me what those positive traits _truly_ are and those experiences formed me into the kind of caring person I am today. Because you have to FEEL what it is like and you have to FEEL to _empathize_ with others to truly care about them, and want to help them. It's just a part of who I am as a person. I have had the honour of saving 4 people from killing themselves in my lifetime. Five if you count my own. 

This world just needs a little more tolerance, love, compassion understanding and acceptance from others to See and appreciate more people around us. Those school days, and even the days after my transformation were so unfair, but again, from that it formed me into the person I am today. I just do all I can to care for people, and to show others another way and to perhaps broaden their minds to another way of thinking they may have never considered before.

Anyway, I'm rambling and I've gotten WAY off-track, so I digress. lol


----------



## Shotha

HUGEisElegant said:


> I don't like how unfair people's attention can be due to something as stupid and insignificant as someone's weight. To me, it lacks of a true ability to See and value the person within. It's not fair because it doesn't allow for people to fully cherish anyone outside their pre-constructed bias. I went from no one looking at me _at all_ to lots of attention in a very short period of time. It felt so odd and and it was upsetting because I never changed as a person one bit. Only my outer self. It's not fair. I just wish there would have been girls such as yourself in school who liked bigger guys. It certainly would have been _a lot_ less lonely.



Interesting comment. And what I'm about to say could only be said by an FA.

I think that there are people (like me) who would only date a fat person, people who would only date a thin person and people who are fairly neutral about fat. The problem I think lies with societal norms created by the media, doctors telling us that it's unhealthy to be fat, peer pressure and many other things. I think that many people's aversion to fat is something that they have learned. The difficulty for fat people lies with the fact that many people won't date us for fear of what their friends might say and that it's just not the done thing. It's society that has to change. Even those of us who are only attracted to fat guys/girls find it difficult to ask the partner of our choice out on a date. For FA's there can be a great deal of fear about how the rest of the world will react, when we're seen with a fat guy/girl. It takes some of us a while to summon the courage to follow our hearts and date a fat person. Some people never do it. And then funnily enough, some people don't realize until later in life that they're attracted to fat people, because they haven't met the right fat person yet.

I think that things are changing. People are becoming more aware that there are people who prefer fat partners. One certainly sees more girls dating fat guys. There are various clubs and websites these day where FA's and fat people can meet. I think that school days are hard on most of us because of the peer pressure to conform and being to young to really known what we want.


----------



## FleurBleu

"And then funnily enough, some people don't realize until later in life that they're attracted to fat people, because they haven't met the right fat person yet."
Exactly! I was 30 when I realized it.

However, at least where I live it doesn't look like things are changing WRT girls dating more fat guys. It's more the other way around. In fact, more than one BHM has told me it would be much easier getting a date if they were gay. Thin guys and big girls, yes, but thin women into big men - not so much.


----------



## Shotha

FleurBleu said:


> "And then funnily enough, some people don't realize until later in life that they're attracted to fat people, because they haven't met the right fat person yet."
> Exactly! I was 30 when I realized it.
> 
> However, at least where I live it doesn't look like things are changing WRT girls dating more fat guys. It's more the other way around. In fact, more than one BHM has told me it would be much easier getting a date if they were gay. Thin guys and big girls, yes, but thin women into big men - not so much.



I was thinking about your words, when I wrote that post. In New Zealand no one thinks to look twice when they see a thin girl dating a fat guy but fat girls still get given a bad time. We're often behind trends in America and Europe.

It doesn't surprise me that BHM's have told you that it would be easier to get dates if they were gay. This is true and there are social and historical reasons for it. LGBTI+ dating was still very much underground until the end of the 20th Century. That meant that we had very little time to find partners. So, all sorts of tactics were used to make best use of that time. You may have heard of the hankie code. Those of us with specific tastes would form clubs, so as to meet partners, firstly real clubs, which would meet at gay friendly venues, and later, virtual clubs online. There are many places for gay chubs and chasers to find partners as a result of this. Hence, the comments, which you have heard from BHM's.

You may have noticed that I often compare the gay experience with the experience of fat people and their admirers. Here the problem and its solution are the same for both groups, i.e. how to increase the chances of finding an appropriate partner.

I remember my teenage years and I certainly found some of the fat boys at school attractive. I couldn't let on, of course, about being gay and admitting I found fat people attractive - well people didn't find fat people attractive, did they? I wonder how many of us on this site have had admirers that we never knew about. We have Facebook these days and so we can go back and ask them. LOL.


----------



## agouderia

FleurBleu said:


> However, at least where I live it doesn't look like things are changing WRT girls dating more fat guys. It's more the other way around. In fact, more than one BHM has told me it would be much easier getting a date if they were gay. Thin guys and big girls, yes, but thin women into big men - not so much.



The intervening variable here imo is that there is a major difference as to what is defined as "fat" for men or women.

For women - in defiance of all "body positivity" and "curvy" campaigns - the required ideal has gotten even stricter over the past decades. A woman is only considered socially acceptably thin/slim with a BMI <20 - meaning trending towards "underweight". A considerable segment of the so-called plus-size models is actually still within the span of what is labeled as a healthy BMI = 25. Nevertheless, they are constantly libeled as "unhealthily obese".

Statistically, in most European countries, women are in a relationship with a "fat" man - simply from looking at the "overweight"&"obese" data the medical community inundates us with. In all EU countries, there are notably more men in these categories than women, often up to a ratio of 2:1.

But hardly anybody considers a man with a BMI 28 "overweight" - it's simply a nice, normal guy, often not even deemed husky. Most men have to be well into the so-called obese category before they get serious flack for their weight.

And from my personal micro-census across the EU, I would also not concur with the observation that there are more thin guys dating fat girls. What has definitely grown in public visibility from my perception is the number of fat couples, where both are objectively big, even among younger people.


----------



## FleurBleu

@agouderia: I agree, there are more fat (especially young) couples nowadays.

The more I think about it, the more my impression that BHM are faring less well acceptance-wise than BBW is not based on a BMI but on SHAPE. A thin woman dating the teddy-bear type is very much accepted, whereas the male pear shape or a fupa, for instance, are fair game for ridicule. 

Being soft seems to be more acceptable for women since we have naturally more body fat and curves, whereas for a man it is seen as a sign of weakness, meaning many women not only deem them unfit partners from the outside but from the inside as well. It sucks and makes me angry.


----------



## Shotha

agouderia said:


> What has definitely grown in public visibility from my perception is the number of fat couples, where both are objectively big, even among younger people.



I was surprised that a couple of weeks ago a friend of mine asked me if I only dated fat guys because I couldn't get anything else. He was surprised to find out that this is not the case, since I dated fat guys in my young and lean days.

Is the difference between how we judge how fat men and women are based on different expectations being placed on men and women?


----------



## FleurBleu

It would make sense that our expectations of the genders shape our judgment of their dating behavior, yes.

As for the hankie code you mentioned earlier: is that system still in use?


----------



## agouderia

FleurBleu said:


> The more I think about it, the more my impression that BHM are faring less well acceptance-wise than BBW is not based on a BMI but on SHAPE. A thin woman dating the teddy-bear type is very much accepted, whereas the male pear shape or a fupa, for instance, are fair game for ridicule.



I fundamentally disagree with the statement that BHM fare less well acceptance-wise. 
Appearance is always the first and main issue for judging women. The current figure ideal is clearly the "boy with breasts" - as Tom Wolfe put it. Fat/weight shaming for women is a standard way below the level of what would be a BBW in Dims speak - starting about with US size 12.

Before size and appearance are even registered with men they have to be real *B*HMs -meaning of a considerable size. And there admittedly the big bears fare better than the butterballs or pears do, because they do not meet the standard manly shape expectation.


----------



## FleurBleu

OK, being somewhat close to the "boy with breasts", I haven't experienced the judgment many female Dims members have. However, I stand by my - inherently subjective - IMPRESSION of my environment.


----------



## Shotha

FleurBleu said:


> As for the hankie code you mentioned earlier: is that system still in use?



As far as I'm aware it is not used much these days. It's certainly not used in New Zealand. My hankie was always apricot, because I liked the fat guys, but these days there are much simpler ways of finding suitable partners. The hankie code was developed for underground encounters. I miss the old days. Going out on a Saturday night was far more exciting when there was the possibility of ending up in a police cell. Even then all was not lost. I used to make sure that I was heard saying, "I do hope that the big, fat, ugly one doesn't get to do my body search!" And you certainly know that you're an FA, when you do things like that.


----------



## FleurBleu

Shotha said:


> I used to make sure that I was heard saying, "I do hope that the big, fat, ugly one doesn't get to do my body search!" And you certainly know that you're an FA, when you do things like that.


That's outrageously hilarious!


----------



## Tad

Shotha, I'd love to have dinner with you some day, except I think that I might end up laughing too much to do the food justice. Totally aside from your fantastic fat love, you just seem like a very fun human being to be around.

============
Back on topic:
- when you take the path right past the beach, in hopes that somes bivger folks are there and not covered up.
- whrn your mental rating of the food options near work includes not just proximity, price, quality and quantity, but also size of staff.


----------



## FleurBleu

Oo, size of staff, I second that!

You know you're an FFA when you're secretly glad companies don't provide all uniform sizes so you can admire the person in the too-small uniform.


----------



## Shotha

Tad said:


> Shotha, I'd love to have dinner with you some day, except I think that I might end up laughing too much to do the food justice. Totally aside from your fantastic fat love, you just seem like a very fun human being to be around.



I just like playing out the jolly fat man stereotype. If ever you're in New Zealand, message me on here. We might be able to do that.


----------



## Shotha

You know that your an FA, when you take a calculator to the supermarket to help you to buy the maximum number of calories for your money.


----------



## sarahe543

Eyeing up the sweet chubby guys in the office. And the big girls. I'm all for equality


----------



## landshark

When a colleague calls your wife fat and you just smile.

Here’s what actually happened. A few weeks ago I was at a luncheon event with one of the higher ups in my organization. I was sitting with a few ladies/colleagues, one of whom is an avid runner. She and I were discussing fitness and aging (she’s about 60). I am in my late 30s and compete in judo at 161 pounds. I never let myself get more than 165 or so, and mentioned that when I am ready to cut the weight for competition it’s as simple as not having beer with dinner the week of the weigh in and maybe slightly smaller portions. 

I added my poor wife sees me cut 4-5 pounds so effortlessly and gets so jealous. Meanwhile she just drives past a donut shop and picks up a pound or two.

Another colleague was listening, and a guest who was on the other side of her asked what I had said. This colleague turned to her and said, “His wife is really fat and gains weight easily.”

The other women at the table were stunned. The “offending” party blissfully continued eating her meal, not even noticing the other women’s response. The runner whom I had been talking to initially looked back and forth at me and the other colleague (I was sitting next to the her and the runner was across from us) with an uneasy look on her face to see how I would respond.

(Ironically enough both women work in the protocol office of the event’s host.)

I didn’t take offense though. I genuinely don’t think she meant to be rude. She’s a pretty nice person. She’s also from Spain. I don’t think she meant it in a mean way she simply was interpreting what I said in a matter of fact way. This is consistent with other Spanish, French, and Italians I’ve met over the years. They’re less sensitive to certain descriptive words than Americans tend to be.


----------



## loopytheone

Omg, thanks for the laugh, HM! I doubt she meant it in a mean way either, it just sounds really blunt. Hahaha, I love being around people like that. A friend of mine has no real brain-to-mouth filter sometimes and when introducing her to my SSBHM ex, I told her to try and be polite and not mention his size. What happened was a war between her trying to be polite and not being able to restrain herself, because the first thing she said to him was "Your hands look really small compared to your belly". That cracked me up so much, as she is somewhat of an FA herself and didn't even realise what she had said could be at all rude. Thankfully he was more confused than anything else!


----------



## landshark

loopytheone said:


> Omg, thanks for the laugh, HM! I doubt she meant it in a mean way either, it just sounds really blunt. Hahaha, I love being around people like that. A friend of mine has no real brain-to-mouth filter sometimes and when introducing her to my SSBHM ex, I told her to try and be polite and not mention his size. What happened was a war between her trying to be polite and not being able to restrain herself, because the first thing she said to him was "Your hands look really small compared to your belly". That cracked me up so much, as she is somewhat of an FA herself and didn't even realise what she had said could be at all rude. Thankfully he was more confused than anything else!



Yeah that is pretty funny too. I’ve noticed the British seem more in tune with what will be considered inappropriate or offensive to Americans and consider the reason for this to be common first language. With that said I’ve also met a few who just didn’t GAF and will say what they’re thinking without reserve. It isn’t always funny but sometimes it really can be.


----------



## TwoSwords

happily_married said:


> When a colleague calls your wife fat and you just smile.
> 
> Here’s what actually happened. A few weeks ago I was at a luncheon event with one of the higher ups in my organization. I was sitting with a few ladies/colleagues, one of whom is an avid runner. She and I were discussing fitness and aging (she’s about 60). I am in my late 30s and compete in judo at 161 pounds. I never let myself get more than 165 or so, and mentioned that when I am ready to cut the weight for competition it’s as simple as not having beer with dinner the week of the weigh in and maybe slightly smaller portions.
> 
> I added my poor wife sees me cut 4-5 pounds so effortlessly and gets so jealous. Meanwhile she just drives past a donut shop and picks up a pound or two.
> 
> Another colleague was listening, and a guest who was on the other side of her asked what I had said. This colleague turned to her and said, “His wife is really fat and gains weight easily.”
> 
> The other women at the table were stunned. The “offending” party blissfully continued eating her meal, not even noticing the other women’s response. The runner whom I had been talking to initially looked back and forth at me and the other colleague (I was sitting next to the her and the runner was across from us) with an uneasy look on her face to see how I would respond.
> 
> (Ironically enough both women work in the protocol office of the event’s host.)
> 
> I didn’t take offense though. I genuinely don’t think she meant to be rude. She’s a pretty nice person. She’s also from Spain. I don’t think she meant it in a mean way she simply was interpreting what I said in a matter of fact way. This is consistent with other Spanish, French, and Italians I’ve met over the years. They’re less sensitive to certain descriptive words than Americans tend to be.



That's the world I want to live in. 

"But why should I object to that term, sir? You see, in our century, we've learned not to fear words." - Nyota Uhura; Star Trek, the Original Series; "The Savage Curtain"

Oh, for greater wisdom.


----------



## landshark

TwoSwords said:


> That's the world I want to live in.
> 
> "But why should I object to that term, sir? You see, in our century, we've learned not to fear words." - Nyota Uhura; Star Trek, the Original Series; "The Savage Curtain"
> 
> Oh, for greater wisdom.



Intent is everything. This person wasn’t trying to be mean. She’s actually a pretty nice woman and pleasant to talk to. She has some common interests as me (likes being outdoors, beach, boarding, kayaking, etc) so I know she wasn’t trying to be mean.

That’s not to say I’d go to war with someone who was trying to be mean. In that case the situation dictates. Generally speaking, people being openly nasty about a person’s weight are just trying to get a rise out of people. I refuse to give them that satisfaction.


----------



## FleurBleu

happily_married said:


> This is consistent with other Spanish, French, and Italians I’ve met over the years. They’re less sensitive to certain descriptive words than Americans tend to be.


I can attest to that. Germans often come across as rude when we're really just straightforward in our language.


----------



## landshark

Tonight at the grocery store my wife mentioned she wanted a treat for dessert. She was browsing the bakery items and was looking at some sort of decadent brownie. As she did I patted and rubbed her big ass and said “I like where this is heading.”


----------



## Shotha

Because I'm studying Sanskrit and the Bhagavad Gita, I have rather a lot of Indian friends. For them fat and size are not taboo subjects. As I like being fat, I find their comments to be absolutely delightful.

For example, the Sanskrit teacher one night encouraged me to have some more of the supper served after classes with the words, "Go on. I'm sure that you can fit some more in your little belly."

On another occasion, he was giving me a ride home after class. I got into the front seat on the passenger side and the car tilted to one side. He asked, "Frank, how much do you weigh?"

On yet another occasion, when we were expected, to dramatize a Sanskrit text to see if we properly understood it, they cast me as Buddha Maitreya, the Fat Buddha (also known as Pu-tai or Hotei), even though he didn't figure in the text.

You certainly know that you're an FA, when you enjoy attention like this.


----------



## TwoSwords

happily_married said:


> Intent is everything. This person wasn’t trying to be mean. She’s actually a pretty nice woman and pleasant to talk to.



More people should think about this factor primarily. It would disarm many situations if nobody went looking for reasons to be offended. (Not to say there never are any legitimate ones. You know what I mean.)


----------



## Shotha

TwoSwords said:


> It would disarm many situations if nobody went looking for reasons to be offended. (Not to say there never are any legitimate ones. You know what I mean.)



I totally agree. I notice that people take offense at comments, which are purely descriptive. If someone picks you out as "the fat guy over there" it's not meant to be offensive but I've noticed other fat guys get quite offended. If you don't take offense, then no offense can be given. Purely as an experiment, I've recently tried introducing myself at gatherings with the words, "Hello, my name is Frank and I'm fat..." It seems to stop people from saying anything about my size or shape.


----------



## landshark

TwoSwords said:


> More people should think about this factor primarily. It would disarm many situations if nobody went looking for reasons to be offended. (Not to say there never are any legitimate ones. You know what I mean.)



We’re on a roll! I definitely agree with this!


----------



## landshark

Shotha said:


> Because I'm studying Sanskrit and the Bhagavad Gita*, I have rather a lot of Indian friends*. For them fat and size are not taboo subjects. As I like being fat, I find their comments to be absolutely delightful.



Interesting.

My wife had an Indian doctor for a while and at first she really liked her. But the longer she was with her the relationship began to deteriorate because she kept prying into my wife’s sex life and implying her husband would be happier if she lost weight. She even asked her how my ability to perform was, specifically if I was able to grow aroused by her at her weight and stay aroused through the whole process.

My wife finally told her, “if you knew my husband you’d know what keeps his dick hard. The last time he fucked a skinny girl he went soft inside her!” (True story.)

She said her doctor just stared blankly and then awkwardly tried to ask if I understood the ramifications of her being so heavy. It was shortly after that she changed doctors.

Its anecdotal of course but it does seem to me there’s a shaming element within the Indian community here in the U.S. at least. I had a sexual partner who was soundly ostracized by other Indians locally because of her weight. Thing is she wasn’t even fat, just a little chubby. She was a lot like Mindy Kaling but a little chubbier. I went with her to an ethnic market in Denver and was shocked at how hostile people were to her and she told me it was her weight. Saddest thing was her husband took their child and bailed on her because she couldn’t drop the weight after the pregnancy.

The pregnancy also damaged her vagina and as a result she and I only had anal sex. She said the surgery was something she couldn’t afford so sex was always going to be in her butt. We were really just fuck buddies anyway, she also was into girls, so the penetration issue wasn’t a problem with them. Elsewhere I mentioned having a partner who liked being watched, this is one of the women I was talking about. She often invited friends to watch, and one friend ordered us around for her own amusement.

Good times!


----------



## FleurBleu

You know you're an FFA when a part of you looks forward to getting older and having more BHM in your age bracket to admire.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

You know you're an FA when you dream of cuddling on the couch with a big girl's soft body pressed next to you.


----------



## landshark

I took my wife on a lunch date today. The hostess was a very cute young woman, with a very nice backside. As we followed her to our table my eyes kept shifting from her cute little butt to my wife’s profoundly awesome big butt. It was fun to compare them side by side, and nice as hers was I wouldn’t trade it for my wife’s. 

The best part came when we sat down and the hostess walked away. My wife leaned across the table and said “I’m not gonna lie, I couldn’t take my eyes off that girl’s butt! Cute, cute, cute!”

There was something hot about knowing my wife was scoping out another woman’s butt.


----------



## Shotha

FleurBleu said:


> I can attest to that. Germans often come across as rude when we're really just straightforward in our language.



I think that this sums up nicely, how many of our encounters with other cultures get misinterpreted. In many cultures fat is not a taboo subject. If someone is fat, they will openly comment about it with no intention to cause offense. We misinterpret this as intentionally offensive behaviour when it isn't that at all.


----------



## Shotha

TwoSwords said:


> It would disarm many situations if nobody went looking for reasons to be offended.



This is why I prefer to describe myself and other people as "fat" rather than "big" or "overweight". If I use the word of myself and my friends, then it stops offensive behaviour before it starts.


----------



## Shotha

FleurBleu said:


> You know you're an FFA when a part of you looks forward to getting older and having more BHM in your age bracket to admire.



Yep. Life is a banquet and the best course is served last, when you're an FA or FFA, as most people gain weight as they mature.


----------



## Limey

You know you're a FA when the skinny girl at Starbucks keeps giving you the eye, and you can't keep your eyes off the BBW behind her.


----------



## RVGleason

When cuddling is the best part of watching television.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

RVGleason said:


> When cuddling is the best part of watching television.



Wait...what's on TV again? I don't think I'd be paying much attention to the TV. lol  Admittedly, I'm a bit of a cuddle bug.


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're an FA, when you spend more time bear hunting in the aisles than you do shopping, when you go to the supermarket.


----------



## landshark

When you take your wife to Lane Bryant to buy some new clothes and even at a store like Lane Bryant she needs the largest sizes they offer and it makes you proud.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

When you go to Lane Bryant just to check out the customers and the sales clerks. "May I help you, sir?" - "No thanks, I'm just looking!"


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're an FA, when you go into clothing stores just to loudly ask, "Have you got this for a 52-inch waist?" even though you know that they haven't.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Shotha said:


> You know that you're an FA, when you go into clothing stores just to loudly ask, "Have you got this for a 52-inch waist?" even though you know that they haven't.



 Funny! That just happens to be my size too! That's why I end up wearing pants with an elastic waistband.


----------



## Shotha

Jerry Thomas said:


> Funny! That just happens to be my size too! That's why I end up wearing pants with an elastic waistband.



I guess that means that we're both fat and proud of it.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

When you watch a video of the Mamas and the Papas' _California Dreamin'_ and you keep looking at Cass Eliot instead of Michelle Phillips.


----------



## RVGleason

HUGEisElegant said:


> When you watch a video of the Mamas and the Papas' _California Dreamin'_ and you keep looking at Cass Eliot instead of Michelle Phillips.



Always loved her. Bless her soul.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

RVGleason said:


> Always loved her. Bless her soul.



Yeah, I always liked her voice. Such a talent. It's just sad how she died so soon and so suddenly. R.I.P., Cass.  I guess I should have posted the video I was watching:


----------



## landshark

So I was in the weight room today. Sometimes when I’m working out I’ll text my wife and tell her I’m getting ript, shredded, etc. sometimes I’ll joke about her having trouble keeping her hands off of me. 

Usually she just laughs and reminds me I’m not as shredded as I think I am.

Today she said, “Very exciting. I’m just getting fatter.”

This got me going. Working out can feel mildly arousing anyway because of all the blood moving through your body. So it doesn’t take much to trigger a full arousal in the middle of a workout. 

What made it awkward is that my workout partner is a woman and out of a sense of decency I had to shift my mind into overdrive thinking of anything BUT the short text interaction with my wife.


----------



## RVGleason

When one person on the dance floor instantly catches your attention.


----------



## RVGleason

When you weren’t sure before, but now you know you found the right dancing partner.


----------



## Broseph

I went to an MLS game tonight with my brother and had an FA insight. I was watching the game, but also the several lovely BBWs/SSBBWs around me. It was as if there were two games going on—the soccer game and this other one called Which beautiful fat girl will get up or return to her seat, allowing me a glimpse of her curves. I can sense when big girls are around and somehow always manage to find them in crowds. My team lost and I wasn’t really that disappointed


----------



## Volt01

Broseph said:


> I went to an MLS game tonight with my brother and had an FA insight. I was watching the game, but also the several lovely BBWs/SSBBWs around me. It was as if there were two games going on—the soccer game and this other one called Which beautiful fat girl will get up or return to her seat, allowing me a glimpse of her curves. I can sense when big girls are around and somehow always manage to find them in crowds. My team lost and I wasn’t really that disappointed



same here! my "spidey senses" tingle too lol


----------



## TwoSwords

Broseph said:


> I can sense when big girls are around and somehow always manage to find them in crowds.



This is yet another advantage to liking bigger people. They stick out more and are easier to find. Larger gems are found faster.


----------



## Broseph

TwoSwords said:


> Larger gems are found faster.



Epic. I absolutely agree. I feel pretty lucky to be an FA.


----------



## Broseph

TwoSwords said:


> This is yet another advantage to liking bigger people.



This could be its own thread--the advantages to liking bigger people


----------



## Broseph

Ok I’ve got another one. I’ve read something similar here on Dims but don’t know where. You know you’re an FA when you are apart from your partner for 3.5 weeks and, upon your return, see that she has gained a little. Can’t think of a better surprise to come home to.


----------



## Shotha

You know that you're an FA, when you pad, because you want to be fatter, because you think fat people look good.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like to study historical figures like Cleopatra.


----------



## RVGleason

When you really enjoy Halloween!


----------



## Pearlover90000

shadowcat said:


> *When your ears perk up at the sound of "Plus size women and curvy women' being announced on TV, and you think "Thats much too thin".*



OMG! I know this was back in Febuary, but you really nailed it!
I have a similar but stronger reaction!


----------



## Shotha

Pearlover90000 said:


> OMG! I know this was back in Febuary, but you really nailed it!
> I have a similar but stronger reaction!



Yes, you definitely know that you're an FA, when someone is described at "fat" and all that you can think is, "That's not fat!"


----------



## shadowcat

When you watch an episode of a TV show you don't care for just to see that one "fat episode". Like watching Shallow Hal just to see the fat woman in a bikini.


----------



## RedShellBlueShell

When you realize that your favorite pillow feels like cellulite...
and then it reaches a whole new level of favorite.


----------



## Paul 1000

When you have to explain to everybody, over and over again that it's perfectly normal to like women who aren't size 10.


----------



## Paul 1000

Also when you put a B in a search bar and the first suggestion is BBW


----------



## Broseph

When considering where to move you factor in the obesity rate of a particular city in your decision making process. Or at least look up the statistics.


----------



## Shotha

When you have to put a cushion or a magazine on your lap, so that your father can't see what the fat man on the TV screen has done to you.


----------



## Rob hudson

When you go out on a date with a woman and she fits inside a standard restaurant booth and you go, wow, she's too skinny. Lol.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

When you go on a date with a thin lady and during the conversation you feel something is missing like the jiggling of a double chin at laughing and the pretty movement fatty arms and fingers!!!


----------



## Tad

When you are debating going in to a coffee shop or fast food place that you are walking past, and the tie-breaking factor is whether there is any fat staff working just then.

(And of course then make an effort to be a great customer who makes their day a bit brighter)


----------



## Broseph

When your adult ESL student asks what the adjective 'fat' means and you pause because you've probably got more to say about this word than any other in English!


----------



## Broseph

Tad said:


> When you are debating going in to a coffee shop or fast food place that you are walking past, and the tie-breaking factor is whether there is any fat staff working just then.
> 
> (And of course then make an effort to be a great customer who makes their day a bit brighter)




I literally plan my check out route at the grocery store this way!!


----------



## Shotha

Broseph said:


> I literally plan my check out route at the grocery store this way!!



Me too. If there's a nice fat guy as a customer or staff member, I plan sorting out my baggage, in order to take advantage of the view.


----------



## Shotha

When you go to an event and you notice a very fat guy and your thoughts switch between a lustful "OMG, he's so hot!" and a jealous "He's fatter than I am! We can't have that! Nyom, nyom, nyom..."


----------



## docilej

RVGleason said:


> When one person on the dance floor instantly catches your attention.


Please post more like minded gif's please!!!


----------



## TheStaunton

Shotha said:


> Yes, you definitely know that you're an FA, when someone is described at "fat" and all that you can think is, "That's not fat!"



Oh my god

This

A thousand times this

Someone in the media is described as "plus size", and you are like, um....


----------



## TheStaunton

When you are 12 or 13 and watching womens sports on Saturday afternoons on Australian TV and your eyes immediately are drawn to the "big girl"....


----------



## TwoSwords

Shotha said:


> Yes, you definitely know that you're an FA, when someone is described at "fat" and all that you can think is, "That's not fat!"



I always look. I don't know why I always look. I've heard so many discussions where women say they're "fat," to another woman, and not one of them (not *one!*) has ever actually been fat. I know I'm in for a disappointment if I look, yet I keep doing it, hoping the claim will finally be an honest one. The fact is, though, this just isn't something that real* fat* women say about themselves. I just need to learn to stop looking when I hear this.


----------



## RVGleason

When you find it cute when she tries on new outfits.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like when she struts her stuff!


----------



## SSBHM

great work! perfect shapes!


----------



## RVGleason

SSBHM said:


> great work! perfect shapes!



Not mine, but thanks.


----------



## RVGleason

You know you’re a FA/FFA when you both find the right person!


----------



## Jerry Thomas

This may be a bit off topic, but does anyone remember the L'il Abner comics where both a male and a female character gains loads of weight and becomes hugely fat? In the case of the female character, she is deliberately fattened by the other women because she is "too attractive" and is luring the men away. I was only a teenager, but I loved those episodes and the accompanying graphics!


----------



## RVGleason

Jerry Thomas said:


> This may be a bit off topic, but does anyone remember the L'il Abner comics where both a male and a female character gains loads of weight and becomes hugely fat? In the case of the female character, she is deliberately fattened by the other women because she is "too attractive" and is luring the men away. I was only a teenager, but I loved those episodes and the accompanying graphics!



The L’il Abner stories you’re looking for are ‘The Gorging of Stupefyin’ Jones’ where the Dogpatch gals stuff her full of food because while thin she’s the most beautiful woman in the world. Here’s a link to the story:

https://fyeahcartoonfatness.tumblr....stupefyin-jones-pigs-out-too-much-so-bachelor










The other stories involve Mud Mushrooms which are highly caloric which causes those who eat them to get hugely fat quickly. Here’s a link to one of the stories:

https://fyeahcartoonfatness.tumblr....isy-mae-stumbles-into-a-cave-of-mud-mushrooms


----------



## HeavyDuty24

RVGleason said:


> When you find it cute when she tries on new outfits.



Love a good bbw try on haul! lol


----------



## Jerry Thomas

RVGleason said:


> The L’il Abner stories you’re looking for are ‘The Gorging of Stupefyin’ Jones’ where the Dogpatch gals stuff her full of food because while thin she’s the most beautiful woman in the world. Here’s a link to the story:



Yes! This is just as I remember it! I just found it so cool at the time (still do), though I don't recall the parts about the Mud Mushrooms, just the fattening of Stupefying Jones. Thank you very much for bringing me back to my youth as a budding FA. Amazing how you could find these online after all these years.


----------



## RVGleason

Jerry Thomas said:


> Yes! This is just as I remember it! I just found it so cool at the time (still do), though I don't recall the parts about the Mud Mushrooms, just the fattening of Stupefying Jones. Thank you very much for bringing me back to my youth as a budding FA. Amazing how you could find these online after all these years.



Happy to help!


----------



## jello4me

When your eyes go straight to a woman's belly to check for rolls


----------



## ScreamingChicken

When you audibly gasp when seeing her ass in person for the first time.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

ScreamingChicken said:


> When you audibly gasp when seeing her ass in person for the first time.



I love it!


----------



## FAMiller56

When as a teenager you’d hunt out weight watchers before & after photos in the newspaper and wish they were the other way round. And your favourite TV characters were always the fat ones - Doughnut in The Double Deckers & Hattie Jacques in Sykes - and your favourite comic strip was The Slimms in Cor! (Worth Googling).


----------



## op user

I am sure I haven't post this yet so is the time. The time is way back when in Junior Hight I had my first summer job in a pharmacy. When not busy I was seating on a chair next to a scale - with an elevated "clock" were the weight was displayed. I didn't bother to look when a normal weight woman / or a man stepped on the scale. However when a nice lady with the right body was turning to have a look not to discreetly. How did I realize it? At some time the second day I turned my head to check and I felt an acute pain on some overused neck muscle.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

We had scales like that in school. I used to hate "weigh-in" day because the other kids in line would all lean forward to see how much I weighed. To add to the embarrassment, the nurse would usually announce it out loud too. Maybe there were a few budding FFA/FA's among them?


----------



## FattenUpForMe

When your then bride-to-be ordered two wedding cakes: one for everybody to share at the wedding (although I slipped my slice onto her plate because I am a sneaky cake ninja) and another for the two of you to "enjoy" on the honeymoon [by which she naturally meant that she would enjoy _eating_ cake any time she felt like it, and I would enjoy _watching_ her eat cake. She was right]. Oh, and she made you delay the wedding after she proposed, so that she could make it over 250kg before the wedding. [She was just slightly over 234kg when she proposed, but she wanted to reach at least 250kg just to passive aggressively rub it in her parents faces - metaphorically, only I get to have that done to me literally - if they dared to show their faces at our wedding. Which we admittedly invited them to. They did show up and were appropriately snubbed by obese lesbians that make up most of our friends.] (Probably should have known before that.)

Maybe it's when your third girlfriend dumped you because you tried to comfort her by saying that her weighing too much for her bathroom scales to handle "isn't a problem" and you're still not sure what you said that was wrong. (Still, before that...)

Maybe it was because of your second girlfriend, when you started dating her because she mentioned quitting her gym membership because she never even went and stopping pretending to be on a diet because she always broke her diet anyway. (And you only broke up because she was moving to another country with her parents. But you still should have probably known before that.)

Maybe you should have figured it out when you got dumped by your first girlfriend, after she put together a collection of pictures of herself from the last five years, three of them being with you, and realised that she'd put on a 50kg in those three years, because of you. That wasn't actually the reason she was breaking up with you anyway. She just realised then that you were doing it on purpose because you were a feeder, and she got suspicious of your best friend, who was an even fatter woman than your girlfriend at this point, and had also gained a lot of weight over the last three years. She told you to choose between your best friend and her, so you kicked her out. Which, ironically was when your best friend mentioned that she basically quit her gym membership, because she never went since she was always hanging out with you instead, and that she was going to stop pretending to be on a diet, since she always ate anything you suggested to her anyway. So, you guess it was because your first girlfriend accused you of dating your best friend that she actually did end up becoming your second girlfriend. (But you still should have known before that.)

Maybe it was when you realised you had a crush on the youngest, fattest teacher in school, who told everyone to just call her Vicky and who talked about how fat her butt was getting every time you had her class, because you used to buy an extra brownie at lunch and give it to her. Maybe it was when you realised that your crush had grown and grown just like the pear-shaped Vicky's ass had over the course of your time at high school. Maybe you should have known when you first had a crush on a teacher, and it was based on her having a fairly big butt to begin with. Or, at least, when you decided to do that cheesy thing from old cartoons, where you bring the teacher an apple, but you decided that you'd rather feed her a brownie every day, and three on a friday "because I'm going to miss you on the weekend, Miss!" [Holy crap, thinking about, I can't believe what cutesy little cornball I was.] (But you still should have known before that...)

You definitely should have realised when you were just a kid and some new girl moved in next door with real strict parents who wouldn't let junk food anywhere near her, but did trust the sweet little girl next door to take her off to hang out, for some reason. You should have realised because you had a crush on her from the day you met and the very first thing you did was take her out to a fast food restaurant for the first time in her life and buy her dinner, while you didn't eat, before you eventually took her to your house for her second dinner, eating with your family who do occasionally eat pizza, or chips, or burgers, then return her to her parents without mentioning either of her meals, so that she'd eat a third dinner. You should have known you were a feeder, because you did that every day for years, before you both went to college [at which point we just switched to buying her five meals a day, all from fast food places]. Yeah, that was probably your first clue that you were a feeder. 

[It actually was. I legitimately spent years, and most of my quite generous allowance, on fattening up my best friend because I had a crush on her and I was a feeder and a chubby chaser and a fat admirer, long before I knew what any of that was, and didn't know how to handle having those feelings. Especially since we'd known each other long enough to feel almost a little like sisters, which made it awkward for either of us to acknowledge that we had a crush on the other one. It took me breaking up with my very first girlfriend - not counting her - for us to see that we were obviously ready to date - I mean, it already made someone so jealous that they thought we were! Then, she had to move to another country when her mother got sick and lost a bunch of weight once she was back under their iron grip, and she realised that not only did she hate living with her parents, she actually hated being - well, not _thin _but _less_ obese - so as soon as her mother was well again, she moved back here. I'd been dumped again, so we got back together, and then she proposed. She didn't actually bend down on one knee but, to be fair, she would struggle to get back up, even if I helped.]


----------



## FattenUpForMe

shadowcat said:


> When you watch an episode of a TV show you don't care for just to see that one "fat episode". Like watching Shallow Hal just to see the fat woman in a bikini.


When you pay way too much for a "Complete Collection" DVD set of a tv show you don't really watch (Just Shoot Me), plus a huge import fee, despite not even having a DVD player that works for DVDs from that region, just so you feel less guilty about illegally downloading the episode about the main character realising that her single episode love interest of the week is a chubby chaser with a morbidly obese ex, and that the MC supposedly gained so much weight that she popped the button off her jeans with enough force to send it flying across the room and embed itself irretrievably in a solid wooden window frame, even though the actress doesn't even wear a fat suit for one episode. Especially when you realise that the main reason you don't watch the rest of the show is so that you can keep up your headcanon that the ending (she realises that the chubby chaser happens to be a creep, in ways that have nothing to do with the fact that he's a chubby chaser) didn't make her want to avoid chubby chasers, instead leading her to hesitantly try a feedee-feeder dating website and finding her ideal man, who also just happens to be a feeder who shows her how good it can feel to be fattened up by a kind and gentle, generous lover.


----------



## Shotha

I remember my last experience with the old-fashioned pharmacy scales with the clock dial. I thought that my bathroom scales weren't giving a correct read out. (I was right about this.) So, I went down the road to the pharmacy to use their clock-dial scales. I went up to the counter and asked a pharmacist, if she could change a five-dollar note for me, so that I would have the right coins to use their scales. She explained to me that the scales had been altered so that they weighed people for free. "Come with me," she said, "and I'll show you what to do." We walked over to the scales. The pharmacist instructed me, "Now step on the scales and the pointer will indicate your weight." I stepped on the scales and the pointer went all the way round and further. Being unable to spot the pointer, she asked me where the pointer was. I told her that the pointer had gone all the way round, past 20 stone and come to rest against the metal rod, which was there to stop it from going round a second time. "Oh," she announced to everyone in the pharmacy, "that means that your too heavy to be weighed by these scales. You must be over 20 stone. You'll have to go to the doctor's surgery next door and ask them if you can use their scales." I felt embarrassment and pride simultaneously. I felt my cheeks redden at the thought that everyone present knew that I weighed over 20 stone. And yet I felt pride that I was too fat to be weighed by the pharmacy scales. Having passed the 20 stone mark, I felt that I had reached an important milestone on my way to being a fat man. The scales in the doctor's surgery told me that I weighed 137 kg, which is about 302 pounds. My identity as both a gainer and an FA was confirmed.


----------



## landshark

When reviewing a work related document that abbreviates “functional areas” as “FAs” and reading it causes me to get distracted and think of fat girls instead of the task at hand!


----------



## RVGleason

When you like her sudden changes.


----------



## GeeseHoward

When a muffintop spills out of a woman's tight clothing and you can't avert your eyes from it...


----------



## Lightning Man

When you stop fast forwarding through the commercials to watch the product testimonials from hefty housewives.


----------



## aggeiger

--when you watch the plus size fashion hauls on youtube.


----------



## jojoe

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Back in the '80s, I had a rule of thumb:
> 
> Average guys back then would consider Lynda Carter one of the sexiest women on TV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAs (like myself) preferred Nell Carter:


Nell Carter was sooo hot!


----------



## mathfa

1. It's, really, really hard to give advice on clothing when you're an FA. On the one hand you think she looks great in something, but then you have to remind yourself it's because she looks big in it  . 

2. You know you're an FA when you compulsively have to sing along to Queen's "Fat Bottomed Girls" every time it comes on Spotify. My girlfriend has totally embraced it too, and randomly sends me clips of her singing the song in her car, just to brighten my day. (and yes, she has quite the impressive bottom).

3. You know you're an FA when your girl complains about her weight, and you respond with "so what?".


----------



## Shotha

mathfa said:


> 1. It's, really, really hard to give advice on clothing when you're an FA. On the one hand you think she looks great in something, but then you have to remind yourself it's because she looks big in it  .
> 
> 2. You know you're an FA when you compulsively have to sing along to Queen's "Fat Bottomed Girls" every time it comes on Spotify. My girlfriend has totally embraced it too, and randomly sends me clips of her singing the song in her car, just to brighten my day. (and yes, she has quite the impressive bottom).
> 
> 3. You know you're an FA when your girl complains about her weight, and you respond with "so what?".



I'm naughty and us this as a secret weapon. If someone has been mean and nasty to me, then next time I see them, I will tell them how good they look in their new outfit or just that they're looking good. (I seem to be surrounded by fat people in my social life and that's nice.) To anyone, who overhears this, it sounds like such a nice thing to say. When I say it, it means they're looking fat, because that's what I like.


----------



## RVGleason

When you keep entering the kitchen for a little nibble, and I don’t mean just the food!


----------



## RVGleason

When an answer to a question is unnecessary.


----------



## RVGleason

When it’s you find it difficult to hide your preference.


----------



## Aqw

When you like @DazzlingAnna drawings


----------



## Van

When you get tattoos of them on your chest.


----------



## RVGleason

Van said:


> When you get tattoos of them on your chest.



Or on your arm.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like when she shows off.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like how she measures her portions.


----------



## tornandfrayed

When you see a lovely SSBBW type getting into their car, and feel that shiver down your back as the car rocks and bounces when they get in.


----------



## TwoSwords

tornandfrayed said:


> When you see a lovely SSBBW type getting into their car, and feel that shiver down your back as the car rocks and bounces when they get in.



Of course, even more so if you actually get to watch them sit down. The impression that they're growing wider/thicker before your very eyes... Well, it's really something.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love when her resolve weakens a bit.


----------



## RVGleason

When you know what makes her happy.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

RVGleason said:


> When you love when her resolve weakens a bit.
> 
> View attachment 138019


It makes laugh a lot! The last two panels are very wild! You made my day, @RVGleason!


----------



## jello4me

When you eyes glance at the belly of every female in the mall - looking for bulges and rolls. And bellies hidden in sweat pants.


----------



## GentleAnimal

When you think it's horribly frustrating when you're having a meal with his family and are too busy answering his mum's questions to stare at him while he is eating three servings.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

When you help her discover a new skill.


----------



## BigCutieDelilah

When u r mesmerized by them larger than life thighs


----------



## Twilley2ElectricBoogaloo

When a lady reaches up for something and her belly hangs out a bit and you can feel your jaw just hang open and a little bit of drool come out


----------



## RVGleason

When it’s cute when she shows off her food baby!


----------



## FattyChaser_Kr

When you start to look at someone and think, "hey, that person would look nice if a bit fatter......"


----------



## PhllipP

When you have to reinforce your furniture


----------



## RVGleason

When you like that all she wants to do is dance!


----------



## RVGleason

When you enjoy just having coffee together.


----------



## larce

when you ONLY smile at the REALLY big women when you are out and about !


----------



## luckyfa

When your wife is more than 100 lbs heavier than you despite being shorter and you wish the difference was even greater


----------



## larce

When you wish you would be the guy going home with the woman in front of you at the supermarket who's cart is overflowing with sodas, bacon, pancake mix, hostess donuts, frozen pizzas and lots of other food items and who is probably tipping the scale at 400 lbs plus of wonderful feminine BEAUTY !!! And after she is gone you wish you had asked her out ..


----------



## LordSheogorath

When instead coming home and hugging your wife, you smack her ass from behind and she bends over just a bit for you to squeeze her love handles


----------



## RVGleason

When you like when she lets her conscience be her guide.


----------



## larce

sweet !!!


----------



## Shotha

RVGleason said:


> When you like when she lets her conscience be her guide.
> 
> View attachment 141078




Is there a special angel for fat people?


----------



## James1662

When the person just everyone says is the model for attractiveness does less than zero for you because they are so thin. When you have no physical attraction whatsoever to thin people most people would find attractive.


----------



## Tad

I've probably mentioned this before, but around the time of puberty, my older brother had this poster up in his bedroom. When I could get away with it I'd sneak into his room and stare at it. No matter how often I looked, I like the supposed "1" much more than the supposed "10." It didn't really give much room for fooling myself about what I liked.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Yes! The one on the right - definitely!


----------



## Hawaiianhealing

When you walk in a room and your eyes start looking for the big sexy girls in the room


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Hawaiianhealing said:


> When you walk in a room and your eyes start looking for the big sexy girls in the room


It happens to me every single time I went to Walmart!


----------



## TheShannan

You know you're an FA when you find the archives of all the old favorite stories you used to read on DM back in the early 2000s!! It's gon be a good day for me


----------



## James1662

Hawaiianhealing said:


> When you walk in a room and your eyes start looking for the big sexy girls in the room


Yeah buddy. You know it.


----------



## James1662

Another one, when you see a before and after photo of supposed weight loss, and you like the before picture way better. I like big! Don't lose the weight. LOL.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

When you awake from dreaming of SSBBWs and realize you are back to the reality of no SSBBW in your bedroom, and you try to go back to sleep and restart the dream.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

When you only join BBW dating sights after divorce and wish more of the single women would state their weight and have full length photos showing how large they are.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

When your weight preference increases as you age and now you prefer women over 400 pounds.


----------



## Hawaiianhealing

BigCutieDelilah said:


> When u r mesmerized by them larger than life thighs


And her sexy thick lower legs as well


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

When you dream of your wedding day to the SSBW of your dreams, and contrary to custom, you have asked her to surge gain to her heaviest ever for the wedding.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

when you imagine your big gals big juttin butt knocking things over and and she uses it well to close drawers with one sway of her hips. (wham) "booty ka-boom" awesome power.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

When many of your bookmarks start with BBW or SSBBW.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

When you move closer to a large woman when conversing than you do with smaller women.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

At the store you go down isles if you spot a BBW even though you need nothing in that isle.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

When you start to appreciate fat arms, full puffy arms with batwings of fat hanging below and bulging out the back. so lucious.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

When you date a very attractive BBW, and she likes you etc. then she says she had gastric bypass surgery, and your interest bubble pops sadly.


----------



## D square

When you see a cover of a magezine with weight loss before/after and think what a tragedy.


----------



## TheShannan

D square said:


> When you see a cover of a magezine with weight loss before/after and think what a tragedy.


I hate when celebs come out looking big and beautiful and then as time goes on you notice them losing weight and altering their appearance


----------



## RVGleason

TheShannan said:


> I hate when celebs come out looking big and beautiful and then as time goes on you notice them losing weight and altering their appearance





https://blog.myfitnesspal.com/this-actor-lost-200-pounds-with-intermittent-fasting-and-walking/


----------



## D square

Yes. Peer pressure on an epic scale.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

When you are at the beach and keep a look out for fat women that may be exposing some cellulite to admire.


----------



## RVGleason

When she takes you up in a chugging contest!


----------



## extra_m13

she is finishing lunch but you are already thinking about how can you get her to overeat for dinner as well


----------



## RVGleason

When you make sure there’s enough to share.


----------



## RVGleason

When you secretly smile when she has a slight setback.


----------



## RVGleason

When you enjoy watching her relax on the Beach.


----------



## PeartyB

When you instantly think the most unbelievably beautiful girl or woman in the room is a SSBBW or BBW and can comfortably say it

At least that's how I knew it anyway, and always have


----------



## Tank

When she looks in the mirror, saying that she's put on weight. I say that's OK. There's more to love


----------



## luckyfa

When you can‘t wait until the scale confirms your impression that she got fatter.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like to see her puttering in her garden.


----------



## RVGleason

When her resolve slips a little.


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

When you adore hearing the air escape from her foam sandles from her glorious weight.


----------



## squeezablysoft

extra_m13 said:


> she is finishing lunch but you are already thinking about how can you get her to overeat for dinner as well



What does it make you if you're finishing lunch and you're already thinking about what YOU'RE going to eat for dinner?


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

When you save wedding photos with a luscious SSBBW bride, thinking of photo-shopping your head into it as the groom and saving it as an example of your dream goal.


----------



## RVGleason

When you know what a Super Heroine should look like and what the potential for one could be.


----------



## Jerry Thomas

I loved those fat fantasy comic book stories.


----------



## MasterMike

RVGleason said:


> When you know what a Super Heroine should look like and what the potential for one could be.
> View attachment 144730
> 
> View attachment 144731


I always loved Big Bertha from the Great Lakes Avengers, easily John Byrne's best original character! She should have her own solo title!


----------



## Tad

RVGleason said:


> When you know what a Super Heroine should look like and what the potential for one could be.
> 
> View attachment 144731



Funnily enough, the first comic I bought was a collection of older DC comics, which included this story. I guess I was 7 or 8 years old? Anyway when I saw this story it was sort of a confirmation that I liked fat people. While I was years away from erotic fantasy I had an inkling that imagining getting to experience such a mirror could be interesting. I'd forgotten about that episode in my growing self-awareness as a fat-lover.


----------



## Shotha

MasterMike said:


> I always loved Big Bertha from the Great Lakes Avengers, easily John Byrne's best original character! She should have her own solo title!



Big Bertha had her own solo title. She was the nickname that we gave to one of the German big guns during the first world war. I had a great grandmother called Bertha. Perhaps that's why I'm the way I am.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love her flexibility!


----------



## RVGleason

When you prefer historical figures to be accurately portrayed.


----------



## RVGleason

When just before your operation, you smile as you notice the anesthesiologist!


----------



## mathfa

Even as an FA, I'm pretty sure the only thing I'd feel is fear in that moment


----------



## RVGleason

When her cosplay is her favorite superhero!


----------



## RVGleason

When you like that she takes your advice!


----------



## ssbbwlayer

When your benchmark for dating sites is 500 pounds


----------



## RVGleason

When you love her dance moves!


----------



## RVGleason

RVGleason said:


> When you love her dance moves!
> 
> View attachment 147348


----------



## Montrelesmoi77

kingmangoly said:


> When you're losing your virginity to a ~320 pound beauty and its an entire adolescence-worth of dreams coming true! I was a lucky boy


This I can relate to


----------



## MNSSBBWpearseeker

When you dream of a wife hitting 500# for your fifth anniversary and you hire a photographer to commemorate it.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love watching her primp for a date!


----------



## RVGleason

When you surprise her with a few sweets.


----------



## MasterMike

RVGleason said:


> When you surprise her with a few sweets.
> 
> View attachment 148062


So Bessie Bunter is kind of like the British equivalent of Little Lotta?


----------



## RVGleason

MasterMike said:


> So Bessie Bunter is kind of like the British equivalent of Little Lotta?
> View attachment 148063



Bessie actually existed before Lotta, but yeah.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

When your tumblr lowkey becomes a feederism blog.


----------



## GROMOZANSKY

When u brake you neck by turning after big lady. And nothing else matters.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love watching her walk down the street.


----------



## RVGleason

When the Three Fat Sisters are your favorite characters in the animated movie ‘The Point’ by Harry Nilsson.


----------



## RVGleason

When you look forward to her dinner entrance.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love a gal with unique talents!


----------



## Aramis419

When you go to the store and your first thought is, "There aren't enough rolls in this bakery."


----------



## RVGleason

When you can’t resist The Dragging Lady from Popeye Special No.1.


----------



## Ilegalpat

RVGleason said:


> When you can’t resist The Dragging Lady from Popeye Special No.1.
> 
> View attachment 149401


She is impressive


----------



## Shotha

I always preferred Bluto to Popeye.


----------



## Ilegalpat

There was the Hillbilly woman from Popeye.








Hill-billing and Cooing


Hill-billing and Cooing is Popeye's 218th cartoon, released by Famous Studios in 1956. It introduces Possum Pearl, the only character originating in the cartoon series to receive a spin-off of her own, the eponymous Noveltoon Possum Pearl. It was the final Popeye short to be submitted and...




popeye.fandom.com


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## waldo

Any time I come across a TV show with a fat female character, I instinctively root for that character.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## MasterMike

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149954


I still miss Elly Mayday (pictured in the middle), rest her soul. She was a gorgeous model and a tireless advocate for cancer awareness.


----------



## karenjenk

While not an FA per se, i do have experience with this after gaining way too much weight in the last 2.5 years
I knew my BF was a FA when he told me that after I had gained about 30 lbs that he thought i looked better.
I felt relieved
but then he started encourging me to eat more. and more.
I would catch him looking at other fat women when we went out.
The final thing that happened what how ne played with one of my rolls while we watched a movie.


----------



## Dromond

Dromond said:


> ...when you choose a check out lane at the store not on how short the line is, but how large the cashier is.



I posted this back in 2016, but it's still true. Reposted for great justice!


----------



## waldo

karenjenk said:


> While not an FA per se, i do have experience with this after gaining way too much weight in the last 2.5 years
> I knew my BF was a FA when he told me that after I had gained about 30 lbs that he thought i looked better.
> I felt relieved
> but then he started encourging me to eat more. and more.
> I would catch him looking at other fat women when we went out.
> The final thing that happened what how ne played with one of my rolls while we watched a movie.



Since you said "the final thing that happened", I assume you and he are no longer together. Correct? If so, was it his obsession with you gaining weight that was the main issue?

As for looking at other fat women in public: Guilty! I feel like FAs are on average worse than other guys in this regard. When I am checking out a fat chick and she realizes it, I always wonder how she perceives that attention. Being really shy, I am not good at flirting or visual/body language communications, so I suppose I generally come off as just gawking at the 'fat-ass' or as some weird character.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love a classic.


----------



## kyle

When you Like the "before" picture in the Weight Watchers ad


----------



## waldo

kyle said:


> When you Like the "before" picture in the Weight Watchers ad



At age 13, this type of response was how I realized there was something 'different' about me. I didn't choose it but also wouldn't change it for anything!


----------



## RVGleason

You’re hospital stay isn’t so bad with the Nurse who say’s “I’ll help ya, Kid!”



Actress Mary Kelly from the Jack Benny Show.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like her views about herself.


----------



## RVGleason

When you like how she’s matured.


----------



## RVGleason

When you smile when she gets a little over dramatic.


----------



## Fattymcfatfat

I switch between it sometimes. When I wear it over I feel nice and fat, like a hug on my belly but then having it hang over spilling everywhere is equally nice


----------



## jello4me

When you like hanging belly fat better than titties on a woman.


----------



## RVGleason

When you totally approve of the blind date your friends set you up with.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love her confidence.


----------



## RVGleason

When you love that she has practical skills.


----------



## ssbbwlayer

jello4me said:


> When you like hanging belly fat better than titties on a woman.


Yeah, im into the back fat titties of a super fat woman more than the actual titties etc lol


----------



## RVGleason

When you know the perfect place to take her to eat.


----------



## luckyfa

jello4me said:


> When you like hanging belly fat better than titties on a woman.


well, it‘s not that I don‘t like the titties of a fat woman but I prefer them to be small, maybe the only small part of a fat woman‘s body


----------



## grasso

I like both soft round and beautiful so much better than hard muscle


----------



## RVGleason

When you love her covered in roses.


----------



## adam.brown.71

mergirl said:


> You prefer the 'before' to the 'after' pics.
> 
> That was my first thought though i'm sure there are lots of answers to that question and the answer will be different for everyone.
> 
> xmer



I keep offering a rematch to my over 300lb girlfriend. She sits on my chest full weight & eats her favorite food, carne asada street tacos. If she gives up first I win. If I give up first, she wins.


----------



## adam.brown.71

You know you are an FA when you love to do this for an hour:


----------



## grasso

Time flies when you both have fun


----------



## Jon Blaze

When your workout mix includes this lol


----------



## jello4me

I remember back in high school walking with a group for pizza at night. A chubby girl named Dee was next to me and I boldly reached around and pinched her side roll. She reached over and pinched my fat roll back and smiled knowingly. She was going with another guy and they had obviously been fattening up together over the year. I should have made a move - am sure she was into mutual gaining.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason

When you prefer Brenda Starr’s cousin Abretha.


----------



## RVGleason

When you both role play your favorite movie scene.


----------



## RVGleason

When there’s a certain Christmas ornament that you really like.


----------

